# ZRabbits



## ZRabbits

My husband and I got our first rabbits 7 months ago. As parents, who lost their only Son to Leukemia, we were trying to find something to fill that loss. Nothing can fill a loss of a child, but boy these little animals do help a lot. It has been an amazing 7 months getting to know our boys. They have taught us a lot of what a rabbit really is. Never would I have thought that rabbits could be this entertaining and intelligent. 

Our Boys are:

Dobby (DOB: 4/11/11) Sable Marten 

We call him our "Couch Potato" bunny. He is really laid back. Loves to sit on our laps and watch TV with us. 

Kreacher (DOB: 4/11/11) Black Polish

We call him "Mr. Attitude". For only being 2 lbs, he has LOTS of attitude. But does like sitting in my lap as well for cuddles. 

Williard (DOB: ?) Sable Netherland 

Willard is our rescue. We rescued him from an Exotic Pet store who sells Reptiles. My husband and I went in there just out of a whim to see if they had bunny supplies. Husband found Willard in a steel horse trough and the rest is history. Brought Willard home, and he's been such a sweet guy to get to know. 

We call him "Snuggle Bear" because he really loves to snuggle. Especially with my Husband. They have definitely formed a bond. Amazing how an animal knows he's being rescued. Well at least it appears that way.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie

I'm so sorry about your son; can't even imagine how devastating that is  I'm glad the buns are now in your life to bring you some new joy. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the little buggers


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:wave: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks so much for your warm welcome. 

This is Willard, our rescue. And brings lots of joy to our home. All of us got lucky that day.


----------



## ZRabbits

This is Dobby. Our "Couch Potato" 








This is Kreacher. Also known as "Mr. Attitude'.


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Welcome to RO!
I'm glad you gave your buns a loving home! They must really appreciate and love you both lots


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks so much for the warm welcome. 

Yes, they do. In their unique ways, we get a "BIG" hug from all of them. 

I would have never thought rabbits were this personable. That they are such individuals. 

It's been a blast getting to know them. They do love us as much as we love them. 

In their own ways, they make 

K


----------



## critterchic

Hi and welcome! 

I am so sorry for the loss of your son. 

Your boys are adorable.


----------



## ZRabbits

Thank you for your kindness. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

I would never have guessed in a Thousand years that I would have bunnies in my living room. Both of us still are amazed at that fact. But it is a fact and we are so glad to see them every time we walk into that room. 

Both of us never had rabbits before, and I was surprised when my husband suggested we look for rabbits. That "empty nest" feeling was really bad for me and he knew I needed something to nurture. 

Excellent idea. It's been an amazing experience learning about these little creatures. To find out that they are such individuals with different personalities was mindboggling. And actually fun to watch their individuality and personality come out. 

Dobby and Kreacher were our first. We found a breeder in the area, after exhausting the Adoption route. Dobby was our first pic. As I wanted to have two to bond together, Kreacher was chosen by the breeder. I was told litter mates would bond better. 


Dobby at 6 weeks:






Kreacher at 6 weeks:






Silly us, we even went and visited our new bunnies before we brought them home at 8 weeks. We were just smitten with these little guys. And wanted to bond with them a bit. Actually we brought a towel down so that we could get the scent of them to bring home for our dog, Jake to smell. BTW, he's been awesome with them. Actually thinks they are his. lol

It's been an awesome 7 months having these guys. And when we found Willard two months ago, our love of rabbits have grown.

So much so, that we are now looking for lionheads. I've loved these little furry rabbits, but we didn't go that route at first because we didn't know much about rabbits and my husband was worried about the grooming and all the hair. Now that we've had these guys, THANKS Dobby, Kreacher, and Willard, my husband has found, and so have I, that bonding is so much better during grooming time. 

SOOOO, I get to look for lionheads. We are planning a trip to the ARBA show in PA to meet some breeders, plus I'm really looking forward to seeing what a Rabbit show is. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Here's our set ups for our boys


This was are start:






We built an outside run for them:





And on rainy and cold days, here's their inside run:






And after the bonding didn't go well, here's our current set up:





And plans are changing again. With new bunnies in mind.

Any suggestions on improving our set up, is most welcome. 

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee

For a couple that knew nothing about rabbits at the start. I think you've done a brilliant job at showering them with love and care


----------



## ZRabbits

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> For a couple that knew nothing about rabbits at the start. I think you've done a brilliant job at showering them with love and care


Thanks so much for the compliment. You have no idea how nervous we were bringing our boys home. Did loads of research during the wait. We like to be a bit prepared, if that's possible. lol 

And still learning as we go. It's been a blast. Rabbits have such intelligence, spunk, personality. Absolutely would have never thought. 

Looking to continue the journey we started with our rabbits. Its been so rewarding in many ways. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Well Great News has come to ZRabbits. I've been notified that the Blue Tort Lionhead is infact a Boy and that he's doing well. The breeder has been so sweet to keep me informed of this guy and today sent a picture.

I"M IN LOVE! :inlove:

Looking forward to showing him off. Will be interesting to see how my three boys take to this little guy. 

I'll keep you informed. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on the Newest Member of ZRabbits:

Deposit in the mail to put a hold on this Male Blue Tort Lionhead. 

As this is the first long distance purchase, and the picture sent, though melts my heart, it's still good to see him in person. As we are going to the Rabbit Show, we asked if we could stop by, though the bunny won't be ready to be released, we could meet our new rabbit and discuss the best way to make sure we will be caring for this bunny right. Quick reply back: YES. 

We have already named him. When we look at his picture, we see Neville, as in Nevill Longbottom of the Harry Potter Series. Big fans, both of us. 

So Neville he will be. 


I'm really looking forward to seeing my first ARBA Rabbit Show. Seeing all the different breeds in person is what I'm really looking forward to. Love the pictures and reading the differences, but actually seeing them. Just seeing Neville's picture, I see the Lionhead ears. I love their shape. I look forward to learning about the ARBA and talking to members. It will be a long ride and a long day, but we both are looking forward to the experience, but mostly meeting Neville.

Keep you posted.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Here is Neville,






Isn't he CUTE! :inlove: 

Can't wait to meet him!

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

I'm soo sorry to hear about your son. That would be so difficult.

I love your bunnies! ~They are TOO CUTE! ...especially my personal favorite Neville.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> I'm soo sorry to hear about your son. That would be so difficult.
> 
> I love your bunnies! ~They are TOO CUTE! ...especially my personal favorite Neville.


:wave:

Thanks for that kindness. It is difficult, but you do what you need to, to cope. Both of us being miserable and sad because of this huge loss would be disrespectful for all the love we received from our Son. He made both of us better people just for the experience of his sweet ways. 

Thanks for the compliment on our bunnies. They help ease the sadness so that the focus is placed where it should be. Positive outlook and great memories. Remarkable little critters I'm finding out. 

And what can I say about Neville. A dream come true. 

K


----------



## CharmmyBunny

im so sorry for your loss to all three of you. i am sending like the biggest hug ever your way (even though i dont know you) but im so glad you found some bunnies to lift you all up and brighten your days. they must be very special buns as well as being quite beautiful.


----------



## ZRabbits

*CharmmyBunny wrote: *


> im so sorry for your loss to all three of you. i am sending like the biggest hug ever your way (even though i dont know you) but im so glad you found some bunnies to lift you all up and brighten your days. they must be very special buns as well as being quite beautiful.


Thank you. Those kind words and a "computer" hug of understanding from a stranger means a lot. 

:thumbup

Special bunnies? Nah, don't think that. Especially after reading all the bunny stories here and how their bunnies do the same thing as mine. Bring true contentment and once bonded unconditional love. Though we are slaves to these unique creatures, it's worth all the hard work, just to have the pleasure of a binkie or a kiss. 

Now beautiful. That's another subject all together. You best believe it. Beautiful, frustrating, fascinating little characters. But then again, aren't they all like that?

We, my husband and I, both never thought we would feel this way about rabbits. But have to admit, they are the true medicine for what ails us now. 

Look forward to discussing bunnies with you. 

Karen


----------



## ZRabbits

Just a little update. Yesterday we experienced our first real snow storm. Not much, just makes a mess. Too cold to let the boys out to experience it. Shame though, I would have loved to see them out there in it. 

I know Willard would love it. He loves to be outside and loves to dig and mark all over the enclosure and the garden. He must have been an outside bunny before we got him, because he seems to be at home out there. But he does like his crate inside and he likes to get out and explore in his inside run.

Kreacher would think it interesting but I know will only tolerate it for a little while. You should see him when the ground is a little wet. How dare you let his paws get wet. And with snow they would be wet and cold. 

Dobby, on the other hand, well here is is most of the time when he gets to go outside.







I have to take his carrier out or he would just stay in it. My "Couch Potato" does like the big dog crate attached to the enclosure and will spend time in there. 


But it will have to be another day. Just too cold for my pampered Masters. All the buns are now snuggled in their rooms, taking their naps, obvious of the snow and cold outside.  Masters schedules go unbroken. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Adorable bunnies and Pemby is just like Dobby!
(Harry Potter fan a loto here! Lovin the names!)
Jj


----------



## yamaya17

Have you thought about breeding/showing? I would Definatley recomend it its a great experience


----------



## ZRabbits

*yamaya17 wrote: *


> Have you thought about breeding/showing? I would Definatley recomend it its a great experience



:wave:

Actually breeding has been in our thoughts for some time now. Neville will be the start of our breeding plans. As I've read so many things, and listened to so many who started out, I found getting the foundation buck first is where to start. 

We got Dobby and Kreacher just to see what rabbits were all about. I did want Lionheads then, but we just didn't know what to expect and the grooming was a factor. But found out grooming is the best way to bond. So hence, the excitement for Lionheads. Once Neville is settled, we then be looking for a doe. Funny, we already have a name for her. lol 

Regarding the showing, our plans are to attend our first ARBA show in February to experience it first hand. 

I know that Lionheads are not approved by the ARBA, but there are those who feel this awesome animal should be considered. Plus I'm on the minority side of Lionheads, I like double manes. The move is more towards the single mane. But looking forward to February, as with bunnies, walking in not knowing anything, but with an open mind. It's worked well for us doing it this way, why fix what's not broken. 

Truly thanks for the suggestions. Bunnies have already been a Great experience. Looking forward to broadening this experience. 

K


----------



## Sweetie

Sweetie is a lionhead mix, she is a single mane. When I got her at 6 weeks, she was tiny and she still is tiny. She is the black one as you know in my avatar. She has her mane in the avatar.

Pudden, the male that I got from another member here, is a polish rabbit, just like you Kreacher. I will get pics of Pudden and pics of Sweetie and will post them.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Sweetie is a lionhead mix, she is a single mane. When I got her at 6 weeks, she was tiny and she still is tiny. She is the black one as you know in my avatar. She has her mane in the avatar.
> 
> Pudden, the male that I got from another member here, is a polish rabbit, just like you Kreacher. I will get pics of Pudden and pics of Sweetie and will post them.



Would love to see your Pudden. And regarding Sweetie, black is truly hard to get a good picture of. Takes time. Believe me, Kreacher is sick of my camera, but he tolerates the flash. 

I call this his "Snarky" look but really he's tolerating the flash. 






It's fun taking pictures of your bunnies. I'm glad mine tolerate it because they know I enjoy it. And with pics comes play and contact. We try to work it together. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Good Morning Everyone, 

Thought I would give an update.

Willard:

Absolutely the sweetest bunny I've ever met. Have no clue what he came from but have to say, he's very forgiving. After 2 months with us, Willard knows his name. We call his name, and especially if my Husband calls his name, we will get a look like "what do you want?" He loves to sleep under his shelf in his crate, but he has started to sprawl in his hay. To see him complete relaxed on his side, with his closed, and dreaming is just pure pleasure on our part. We had no idea what his background was, or what he went through before us, so seeing that little cream colored belly is just pure pleasure for us. When a rabbit sprawls like that, he is showing you, IMHO, that he is truly comfortable with his/her surroundings. Mission accomplished in my book. 


Dobby:

Dobby is showing his teenage spirit. Yesterday my husband did the cleaning of the crates. Dobby didn't want my husband to move his towel. I guess he liked it the way it was. My husband was surprised when Dobby started digging his hand. My husband said no and continued to clean. Dobby came back, and did the same digging motion. No biting, no noises or growls, but digging. I wonder if this is what is referred to as "boxing". Anyway, my husband gently pushed him away and said no. At this time, Willard who is housed right next to them, was right there for my husband. It was strange. I guess Willard has completely bonded with my husband and wanted to make sure his Slave was not hurt by Dobby. Dobby and Willard do get along and do sit side by side in their crates. But my husband said that Willard was right there when he heard my husband voice say no. Weird. Anyway, Dobby is fine this morning. My husband went in to give them their daily treats and their ACV water, and he was more than welcoming. Maybe just one of them days. But it's past and means nothing now. Just experience. But the top side of my husband hand is still sensitive. So glad I trimmed their nails. My husband would have hamburger as a hand if I hadn't. 

Kreacher:

What can I say about "Mr. Attitude". He's been a sweetie. Been getting him out more and more. He was out this morning with us in the kitchen exploring. Having a good time. He loves to sit with me every night, while I groom him or just be with him. He actually looks forward to it. I can see that sweet face waiting for me when I walk in from work. He waits at the door of his crate for me every night. I enjoy the contact. My husband won't admit it, but he does too. 


Everyone is healthy. Everyone is fed and have their ACV water. They are now happily snoozing now. My husband will home today doing paperwork, so he plans on getting them out this afternoon. He likes his one-on-one with them as well. 

Nothing new other than counting down the days until we see Neville. Look at his picture all the time and smile. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Well Great News! Got the word from the breeder that she is in receipt of my deposit for Neville. HALF WAY THERE! Truly excited to meet this little guy. Can't wait to see him but more, can't wait to get him home and start settling him in to our little group. 

10 MORE DAYS! Count down begins. I feel like a kid at Christmas. 

I've talked to the breeder about another doe she believes is pregnant. I've got a hold on a doe from that litter. What a beautiful doe she is too. But the breeder is hoping for a doe as well, plus she has a breeder friend, so it's up in the air on that one. 

I'm looking forward to seeing if I can meet some breeders of Lion Heads at the ARBA show. 

It's coming up to when many breeders are getting serious with breeding and I believe I'll have better luck finding Neville a mate. Or two. We plan to start with a buck and two does for our breeding program. And since we both don't mind traveling, it kind of opens up our options. 

I'm looking forward to the search. 



The boys are doing good. Right now Dobby is enjoying his time out with us in the kitchen. He's having a great time exploring. Our "couch potato" needs more stimulation to get him moving so we decided to pick another room to let him explore. He's having a ball. The exercise is doing him good. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Well being on this forum has helped me realize a different side of bunnies. I've seen the pet side and the breeding side, but not the foster side. My husband was in PetSmart the other day and had the opportunity to me a young lady involved in fostering. She was very informative and gave my husband the information on a awesome Rabbit Rescue. 

We both sat down and read over the information about this "For Bunny Sake Rabbit Rescue". They need volunteers to foster. So we decided to put our names in to help. Got room enough to help bunnies find "forever homes". Care is real cheap. Love is real cheap. And so is attention. 

Just waiting to hear back. I know it doesn't happen overnight but we would like to participate to helping bunnies find a good home. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update:

Have been getting the boys out every morning to allow them to have a run in the kitchen. It's been working out great. The early morning seems to be their most active time. So being out of the crate, they are getting exercise. And this exercise is helping them relax during the day. They seem so tired after their run. 

When we first got the boys, they had their run in the living room. Until puberty hit and hormones kicked in and the dreadful marking started. Could not let this be a habit so they were restricted. 

Neutering helped a lot for my boys. They really calmed down and the marking stopped. They have been really enjoying their time out of the crate and no marking has occurred. A few thumps because they smell each other on the carpet but other than that nothing. 

Have been considering trying to get them together again. Especially Dobby and Kreacher because they were ex-crate mates. But nervous to do so. Have been reading everything here in the Library regarding bonding but still a bit tentative with putting them together again. They all know each other exists. They see each other in their crates. But still got that territorial attitude from Kreacher. Just don't want fights and hurt bunnies. 


This Saturday...Can't wait! Get to go meet Neville for the first time. Hoping the weather is fair. Long drive ahead but we are both really looking forward to it. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Have been considering trying to get them together again. Especially Dobby and Kreacher because they were ex-crate mates. But nervous to do so. Have been reading everything here in the Library regarding bonding but still a bit tentative with putting them together again. They all know each other exists. They see each other in their crates. But still got that territorial attitude from Kreacher. Just don't want fights and hurt bunnies.



Maybe, even though Kreacher was a crate-mate, I'd say you should try putting the other 2 together, as he's the territorial one. Maybe that's as far as your can go, having a pair & a loner, but that's better than 3 loners. And maybe adding Kreacher to the pair will work as well, eventually.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Have been considering trying to get them together again. Especially Dobby and Kreacher because they were ex-crate mates. But nervous to do so. Have been reading everything here in the Library regarding bonding but still a bit tentative with putting them together again. They all know each other exists. They see each other in their crates. But still got that territorial attitude from Kreacher. Just don't want fights and hurt bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, even though Kreacher was a crate-mate, I'd say you should try putting the other 2 together, as he's the territorial one. Maybe that's as far as your can go, having a pair & a loner, but that's better than 3 loners. And maybe adding Kreacher to the pair will work as well, eventually.
Click to expand...


Thanks Lake. I think Dobby and Willard would get along well. They are crated next to each other and they always acknowledge one another. Never charging, never biting at the bars. Just a neighborhood howdy. So I could try it. Kreacher is definitely our Dominate hardhead so he would be a solo. And he likes being by himself. He's more approachable now and calmer. Actually Kreacher likes playing with the dog more than the other bunnies. Jake likes playing with him. May it's the color. Don't know. 

Thanks for the advise. We will try and definitely let you know the experience. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Guess who's coming home Saturday! 

:yahoo:

Yes! Neville will be coming home on Saturday! We are SOOOOO Excited. 



Also we are looking forward to seeing the breeder's operation. She has been very warm and open inviting us to see her rabbitry. Also we are excited to announce that we will be checking out our new doe as well. Babies just a few days old. 

Oh well, regarding the Rabbit Show, will have to look at other dates. Will have to miss this one on Saturday because we are bringing our new bunny home. Still want to experience a Show, but want to experience Neville more. 

So we will be able to have Neville settled in by the time our doe will be ready for pick up. 

Oh it's going to be so much fun having a baby in the house again! 

Will post pics! LOTS of them! 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

great news


----------



## ZRabbits

Well about this time tomorrow we will be almost there. Have everything ready for our trip to get Neville. His crate is ready for him. All supplies needed. New smaller carrier because he will be so small and it is a bit of ride. Our boys weren't that far away, so the carrier we bought was perfect for the two of them. 

My boys and Jake know something is up. They are getting anxious too because they feel our excitement. Especially Jake. He knows something is coming home with us Saturday. You would think he would be used to it by now. lol. Another bunny for him to watch. Or should I say take ownership of because he really believes they are his. It's amazing. He defends them. When we are with them, he needs to know that we aren't doing anything to them, he checks them to make sure they are OK. At night he's right there with them sleeping. 

I can't wait to see what my boys think of Neville. They won't be exposed to him for 30 days, but I know they will know he's here. I'm sure Jake will let them know something is in the other room. Jake did the same thing when Willard came home. He made sure Willard wasn't lonely for the 30 days quarantene. I guess Jake will make sure Neville isn't lonely. 

It will be fun having a baby in the house again. Looking forward to getting Neville home safe and sound and getting him acclimated to his new home. 

Sunday will be a very "relaxing" day. Long trip, and new bunny. Time to bond. 

And definitely pics will be posted. And maybe even a small little movie. Will see.

Anyway, can you tell I'm a bit excited for the new arrival. You bet I am! 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

I hope you will include pictures of Jake. He sounds like a good dad.

Have a good busy day tomorrow & a good relaxed day Sunday.


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks Lake for the well wishes.


It's 3:38 AM in the Morning at ZRabbits. Waking up with coffee and letting the boys run for a bit before we leave around 5:00 AM. 

Everything packed and ready to go! 

Wish us luck! 

K 

PS: Yes, we will have pics. 

Lake, this is Jake. The best rescue we ever had so far! Amazing raised to fight by drug dealers, rescued, was so mean they were going to put him down at 3 months old but my husband fought to keep him, and after thorough background checks and vet checks to confirm we knew how to handle, train violent dogs, and is now with our 12 years of TLC, is the biggest sweetie and bunny lover there is.


----------



## LakeCondo

What a wonderful story, Karen. We get so much more than we give to our pets.


----------



## BunMommaD

I'm so sorry about your son! Losing a child is a loss no one could ever comprehend unless they have experienced it... We lost our triplets to still birth almost 3years ago... No pain can compare! But these little animals sure help to fill some of the void and definitely provide so much entertainment! Big hugs to you!! 

I can't wait to see pics of your new baby! 

And Wow does your do by look so similar to our cookie! Wow long lost brogues for sure! Lol


----------



## BunMommaD

Darn auto correct lol your dobby! And brothers not brogues? LOL


----------



## LakeCondo

It must be the tans changing the type around. lol


----------



## JjGoesBounce

WHERE'S THIS NEVILLE!

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> What a wonderful story, Karen. We get so much more than we give to our pets.



So true. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> I'm so sorry about your son! Losing a child is a loss no one could ever comprehend unless they have experienced it... We lost our triplets to still birth almost 3years ago... No pain can compare! But these little animals sure help to fill some of the void and definitely provide so much entertainment! Big hugs to you!!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of your new baby!
> 
> And Wow does your do by look so similar to our cookie! Wow long lost brogues for sure! Lol



Thank you for your kind words. My heartfelt condolences for your loss. Big Hugs back at you.

Yes, I have to say our bunnies have been a God Send. Though they will never take the place of our Son Henry, they have helped with that hole we have in our hearts the day our Son left us. I can't thank my husband enough for his suggestion and light push to look for rabbits. 

Your Cookie and My Dobby could be twins! They look so much a like. That Silver Marten trait truly stands out. I truly love the marking of a Marten.

Long ride, but worth it. Neville is settling in now and showing signs of adapting to his new surroundings very well. Sorry no pics yet, but will post later. Just completely tired from the long journey. Need a day to decompress. 

Believe me, you will see LOTS of pics of this baby. You may see so many, that you might request for us to please stop. lol. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> WHERE'S THIS NEVILLE!
> 
> Jj


He's resting now in his crate. Oh wait till you see him.! He will be unveiled in a few days. I want him to get to know us and not know us with a camera in his face. 

He's such a sweetie. Can't wait to show him off.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

What an adventure. We started out good, but when we hit the mountains in Pennsylvania, snow, ice, rain, freezing surface, fog. The only thing missing was lightening. Got there and couldn't spend time with the breeder. We really wanted to talk but due to the weather and the ride length, only there a short time. 

Neville did excellent during the 6 hour ride back home. We had him in a carrier on the back seat secured with food and water. He did really well. Got him home and in his temporary crate (small but will get a bigger size). He did really well during the night. Ate, drank, pooped and peed. No stress at all. Right now, he's cleaning himself and really looking over his new surroundings. 

One thing we found out is that our other bunnies really missed us. Which was shocking to us. Dobby was very upset. I felt like an 18 year old trying to sneak into my room and being caught by my parents. I got the look of "Now where have you been?" I had to spend time with Dobby to calm him down. He was truly showing signs that he was upset and angry that we were gone so long. He's calmed down now after lots of loving and playtime. But made me feel good, knowing that I was truly missed. 

Kreacher and Willard were thrilled to see us as well. Not upset like Dobby, but they missed us too. 

Jake, as always watched over our bunnies while we were gone and has already checked out Neville. The look we got was, OK, I have one more to watch. 

Neville is in quarantene for now. 30 days and he will then be moved to where the rest of our boys are. He's very healthy but it's better safe than sorry to do the 30 days. We did the same thing when Willard came to live with us. 

Now time to rest. Long day, long drive. But truly worth it! 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

. No neville? You made me very sad,  (  )
Jj


----------



## LakeCondo

Now, now, Jj. Karen needs her rest.

Karen, yes, being missed is good. And Jake, thinking "another one to watch." Just think when Neville's a dad; lots more to watch.


----------



## ZRabbits

Don't mind me, 12 hours in a car while driving thru snow/hail/sleet/rain, but truly worth the trip! 










Doesn't he remind you of a certain character on Caddy Shack? lol I keep hearing the Kenny Loggins song, "I'm Alright" every time I look at him. 








Neville is doing well and settling in alright!


----------



## BunMommaD

O.M.G!!!!!!! I can take all that preciousness!!!!! He is seriously too.cute.for.words. Congrats!


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> O.M.G!!!!!!! I can take all that preciousness!!!!! He is seriously too.cute.for.words. Congrats!



Thanks so much. I'm absolutely on Cloud 9. Not just cute, but curious too. Not skittish at all. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

What a cute dust bunny.


----------



## wendymac

Oh my goodness, he's absolutely adorable!!!!!! And what a beautiful face! He sure looks like the trip was worth it. What a sweet looking little fellow. Congrats!!!


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Oh my goodness, he's absolutely adorable!!!!!! And what a beautiful face! He sure looks like the trip was worth it. What a sweet looking little fellow. Congrats!!!



Thanks! Both of us definitely feel Neville was worth the trip. Truly looking forward to watching this sweet little fellow grow up. 

K


----------



## MagPie

OOOOOOoh fluffy bunnies are about the cutest thing ever!


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> OOOOOOoh fluffy bunnies are about the cutest thing ever!



So true. Love my boys (Dobby and Kreacher) when they were babies, but Neville, he's just makes me melt. :inlove:

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Monday morning, time to go back to work. Back to the grind. 

Bunnies are all doing well. Neville, just amazes me how he takes everything in stride. Doing really well. 

Had him out yesterday for a while. He enjoyed being out of his crate. Also started to groom him to get him used to this everyday activity. Really need to stay on top of it because of mats. 

Kreacher, Dobby and Willard are back to their ole selves. They were all very upset that we were gone so long. Dobby most of all. But now it seems, after a lazy Sunday of grooming, petting and play, they seem to have settled down again. Amazing what happens when their routine is changed just a bit. 

Bunnies are just so sensitive. But it truly warmed my heart knowing that I was missed. It appeared that way to me. 

So now it's just getting Neville introduced to the crowd. I feel bad that he's separate now but 30 days will go by quickly. Willard, Kreacher and Dobby know he's here and Neville knows there are other bunnies in the house. That's a step in the right direction. 

Everyone have a good day. 

K


----------



## janedoe

or when the rabbits rescue you...... smile. Here's to healing, for you and your husband.


----------



## ZRabbits

We are both excited to post our first movie. 


Sorry if the movies a bit poor, first time we ever posted a movie. 

Here's our Newest Member





K


----------



## LakeCondo

A cute, inquisitive little boy.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> A cute, inquisitive little boy.



Thanks Lake. Hoping I do this little boy justice and keep him inquisitive and sweet and turn the cute into handsome. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

He's SO cute! You are making me want to get a lionhead. Really badly.
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> He's SO cute! You are making me want to get a lionhead. Really badly.
> Jj



I know, isn't he adorable. But what would Pembrooke think? Hey maybe Pembrooke would like a bunny buddy. And Pembrooke could have a Lion head as a buddy. Never know. 

Thanks, he's been such a pleasure having around the house. So sweet and inquisitive. It's messy to have a baby in the house, but he's worth it. They do grow up.

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I saw on one of the intro's you're getting a Luna? Really!

Oh sheesh I want another bunny, but it just won't work..
;(

Hope Neville is well, give Dobby a hug from me!
Jj


----------



## janedoe

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> I saw on one of the intro's you're getting a Luna? Really!
> 
> Oh sheesh I want another bunny, but it just won't work..
> ;(
> 
> Hope Neville is well, give Dobby a hug from me!
> Jj



What is a Luna??


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> I saw on one of the intro's you're getting a Luna? Really!
> 
> Oh sheesh I want another bunny, but it just won't work..
> ;(
> 
> Hope Neville is well, give Dobby a hug from me!
> Jj


Dobby says thanks for the Hug! :hugsquish:


----------



## ZRabbits

*janedoe wrote: *


> *JjGoesBounce wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I saw on one of the intro's you're getting a Luna? Really!
> 
> Oh sheesh I want another bunny, but it just won't work..
> ;(
> 
> Hope Neville is well, give Dobby a hug from me!
> Jj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Luna??
Click to expand...


Luna is the name we have picked out for our DM Lion Head Doe. She was born on 1/29. Just got word she's doing great! 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

What is her coloring, Karen?


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> What is her coloring, Karen?


Otter. Gives us a larger Chocolate possibilities when bred to Neville. 

This is our first go in breeding. You are at the ground floor and I will make sure to share the journey with all. It's more fun that way. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Oh lucky! 
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Oh lucky!
> Jj


Thanks Jj. We are really looking forward to starting our breeding program. 

Have to truly thank Dobby, Kreacher and Willard for helping us learn about bunnies. 

Neville and Luna will teach us about babies. 


K


----------



## ZRabbits

Time for an update of the ZRabbits

Neville is doing just fine. He's now weaned off of the breeder's water and is loving ours. We have an reverse osmosis system in our home. Our water was just so bad with just too much chlorine to hide the other nasty stuff in it that it would actually burn our skin, so we had to put a system in to clean our clean drinking water. Go figure right. 

Kreacher, Dobby and Willard are very aware that Neville is here. We are going through the same growing pains when Willard came. It will just take a little more time for them to calm down knowing there's another bunny here. And we will go through all this again when Luna gets here. And it's a little easier with Kreacher this time. He's getting older, actually will be 10 months old on Saturday. Can see the maturity setting in. He's not as upset when smelling other rabbits like was before when he grabbed me after smelling Willard on me. "Mr. Attitude" is growing up. I might still be able to introduce him to Dobby and Willard but will take it slow with this one. Dobby, also 10 months on Saturday, is also showing maturity. Not as skittish and upset now being picked up. I still get the grumble but Dobby is realizing that it's not a bad thing to be picked up. 


Getting excited to get Luna home. Got to see the tiny babies when we were there picking up Neville. So sweet. I'm still looking for another doe though. My plan is to have Neville and two does. We found our Luna but I'm still looking for that second doe. I'm not worried about getting her right away, but I would love to find one that will compliment both Neville and Luna. Will keep searching. I found my Neville and Luna, which is a GREAT start, just have to find the other. And think of a name. Molly, Ginny, we already had a Herminone. Well, there's time to find a name. Will have to peruse Harry Potter again. I thinks it time to read the series again. 

Bunnies are doing very well. Jake is doing well watching the bunnies. All is right in the ZRabbit World. 

Hope all have a Great Day! 

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Wow Karen!
He's absolutely GORGEOUS!
i wish we had Lionheads in Australia... it's really so unfair
he makes me want one all that much more 

I wouldn't suppose you could fly him over here and let me
have him instead?


----------



## ZRabbits

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> Wow Karen!
> He's absolutely GORGEOUS!
> i wish we had Lionheads in Australia... it's really so unfair
> he makes me want one all that much more
> 
> I wouldn't suppose you could fly him over here and let me
> have him instead?


Nah, sorry. As much as I want Australia to have awesome Lion Head, Neville will be staying here in the colonies. We need a special bunny like Neville to help get the Lion Head recognized. Seems some in ARBA and 4-H think they aren't really bunnies. 

Not sure and not pointing fingers, but I feel there is a strong possibility that the Lion Head was not represented properly. Time to do my research. Why should this awesome breed be ignored? 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Karen, can you give me a website on lionheads so I can read about the double gene thing etc.

Thanks, leaseplease: LC


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Karen, can you give me a website on lionheads so I can read about the double gene thing etc.
> 
> Thanks, leaseplease: LC



This will help you understand the double gene thing. lol



http://lionheadrabbit.net/gen%20mane2xm.htm



K


----------



## LakeCondo

Thanks, K LC


----------



## ZRabbits

Boy what I've been reading and uncovered, I guess now all the bunny organizations and members will galantly attempt to attack me. Why you ask? Because I've been down the road dealing with dirty politics before, and nepotism, or others who look down on others. 

Really shameful that this Awesome breed is not even given a chance. A true Lion Head does not grow into his Real Form until one year old (12-13 months) and even Lion Head breeders are turning their nose up to certain types of Lion Heads. 

See all this only leads me to be more interested. That even on the inside there are people throwing the monkey wrench into this breeds accomplishments. 

No is no reason to turn any bunny away. There are standards to a Lion Head but it's being completely picked over because of certain input. 

How can you say my bunny, who has lots of wool on his face is ugly? Yep, even lion head breeders call these DM ugly and that we just have to deal with this type of bunny until he grows up. Amazing, but yet, the shows have age catagories and no open. Go figure. 

Anyway, I'm looking into things. And regarding dirty politics, unfortunately I live in Camden County, New Jersey, the hub of dirty politics, corruption, nepotism and just outright lies. So I'm well prepared because dealing and exposing dirty politics is basically a norm where I live. 

So don't fret Lion Heads and their breeders and people who love them. You have to understand though, together we win, divided we fail. And right now, its very divided. 

TIME TO GET TOGETHER! 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> ... And regarding dirty politics, unfortunately I live in Camden County, New Jersey, the hub of dirty politics, corruption, nepotism and just outright lies. So I'm well prepared because dealing and exposing dirty politics is basically a norm where I live.
> K


Cook County, Illinois [Chicago] is a contender for this dubious honor. The current board president [my former alderman] is reforming things, though. Her predecessor was the son of his predecessor. Dad had a stroke & was in a coma when he was reelected, so the other board members chose his son as his replacement. He was so bad that he got only 5% of the vote in the next election. THEN he tried to get a pension from his "service." People who aren't reelected to such offices don't get a pension!!!


----------



## ZRabbits

Well Neville has christened my Husband. Last night, Neville peed on my husband. 
All our bunnies have christened both of us that way. Just once which is weird. 
Kreacher and Dobby christened me. Willard and Neville have christened my husband. 

Amazing, between pee and poop, they are marking professionals. lol


Work today, only half a day. But once I get back home, time to play with my bunnies!

All are doing well. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Were the others as young as Neville is? If not, he could do it again until he's older. Too bad there's no rabbit diaper. lol


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Were the others as young as Neville is? If not, he could do it again until he's older. Too bad there's no rabbit diaper. lol



Neville is now the youngest we ever brought home. He's 7 weeks old now today. Dobby and Kreacher were 7-1/2 weeks when I brought them home. And yes, I have no doubt that Neville will do it again. lol.

I have to say Neville really took to the litter box. He hasn't peed anywhere else in his crate but in his litter box. And that was from Day 1 at 6 weeks old. We were really amazed because it took Dobby and Kreacher a little longer (about 9 weeks) to start going there all the time. I thought they forgot after a month because they were peeing outside their litter box. I realized after watching both of them, that they were in the box, but because they both grew so much, their butts were hanging over the sides. Got a bigger litter box (medium size cat litter box) and no problems since. 

We kept the bigger litter box for Dobby and got a smaller one for Kreacher after we had to split them. Now you should see Dobby, loves to just stretch completely out in it. Completely comfortable. 

Willard was older when we rescued him. We didn't know his signals so it's really our fault. Just that one time. 

Pee happens. lol

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Winter has definitely showed it's cold face here in New Jersey. A little bit of snow, lots of cold air. Unfortunately the cold air rules out any plans for bunny adventure outside in the snow. Just not going to take the chance of my boys catching a chill just so that I can see them for the first time enjoy snow. I can wait. Looks like activity time will be inside today. They love getting out of the crates and just romping with us. 

Neville is doing well. No problems so far. He's eating and drinking, pooping and definitely peeing. Grooming him last night, Neville got me. Thankfully I had a towel on my lap, just for that reason. Being 7 weeks, doesn't have much control yet. But my husband saw it coming. Said "Watch out, he's loading". Neville gives us a pretty good sign of when he needs to go. 

Kreacher, Dobby and Willard got a good look at our new member last night. The votes aren't in yet, but it all looks good. Just a lot of eyeballing. Surprisingly, no stomps from Kreacher. Kreacher knew he was there and that I was holding him. Dobby and Willard weren't too upset. They took it all in stride. I really can't wait until this quarantine period is over so that we can move Neville's crate from the kitchen into the living room where everybody is. Will be nice to have them all together. Will be interesting to see how Kreacher reacts to having another bunny next to him. Willard and Dobby are really starting to enjoy each other's company. More and more I see them sitting side by side in each other's crate. Checking each other out. No problems so far. I figured there would be no problem because Willard is such a sweetie and Dobby is the less dominate one than Kreacher. 

It's fun having a baby in the house again. More work involved because babies are so sloppy but we are really looking forward to seeing him grow and learn. Neville is a very curious baby. Not so much skittish of us any more. He is right there when you are trying to change his water or refill his pellets. He's taking to the grooming. Still doesn't like you to groom his belly but we are working on it. So glad I started this baby out early. Working every day for a week for 5 minutes, really has paid off. I see how fast his fur could get tangles and mats if not groomed regularly. I absolutely love how soft his fur is. I've never felt anything so soft before. I thought Dobby and Willard had soft fur. Kreacher's is a bit coarse. Like a Woolie. (Dobby and Kreacher aren't purebred. Breeder like to experiment.) 

Neville knows there are other bunnies in the house. He does smell the others on me. I love his reaction when he does. He will smell a scent on me and then stand up big and tall and look around, because he knows there are other rabbits. It's cute to see. And he stands up straight too. I've seen his balance get better over the week. I can say I see a big difference regarding spurts of energy with Neville compared to Dobby and Kreacher at their young age. He more energetic than Dobby and Kreacher were. 

Funny his reaction when he actually saw them. He was curious but not overly curious. Being 7 weeks, he's interested in EVERYTHING! Just absorbing it all. Will be getting him out on the floor today so that he can get some exercise. The crate he is in now is a bit smaller but he's comfortable in it. A romp on the floor will do him good. Can't wait to see his reaction. This will be his first time with a large area. Can't wait to see him try out his Bunny 500 or even a binkie. It doesn't matter. He needs to start getting his exercise like the others. After a good romp, I know my boys are tired out and have been mentally stimulated. Lots of Bunny flops afterwards. And a lot more snoozing. 

Neville's bunny flops are funny. With all the fur, you can't even hear the flop like you can with Dobby or Willard. Baby flops are funny. But it does my heart good to know that Neville is relaxed enough to do that Bunny Flop. We are going in the right direction. And that makes ZRabbitry comfortable. 

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Very cute post 
I can't wait to hear about the adventures you will have
when they're all staying in the living room together  haha


----------



## ZRabbits

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> Very cute post
> I can't wait to hear about the adventures you will have
> when they're all staying in the living room together  haha


I can't wait either. I feel so bad when we are all in the living room and Neville is out in the kitchen all by himself. I know Kreacher's nose will be out of sort when a crate is put next to his, but he'll get over it. The maturity level in Kreacher is really advancing. They say it's amazing the change of a rabbit when they hit 1 year old. I can see it with both Dobby and Kreacher. 

K


----------



## sparney

Your rabbits are lovely! I hope they are all ok!


----------



## ZRabbits

*sparney wrote: *


> Your rabbits are lovely! I hope they are all ok!


Thanks for your kind words, and yes they are all ok. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

It sounds like everybunny is coming along great.


----------



## ZRabbits

Here's our Neville - Week 7


----------



## ZRabbits

Monday morning blahs. Have to work. Can't stay home and play with my boys. 

Neville is just full of energy today. Love to watch him do maneuvers in his crate. Gets everything all over the place, but I did just clean his crate and it must be his way of putting it back the way he likes it. Boys, love messy rooms. 

Dobby, Kreacher and Willard are in quiet moods. They are slowly being introduced to Neville. They know he's here and they finally got a view and scent of him. They seem intriqued for a while, but it passes and they go about their business. 

It will be a different story when Neville is brought into the living room full time. Should be interesting to see how Kreacher reacts to another new bunny next to him. 

I think he will be fine. He is maturing very well and quickly so I'm really surprised at this change. 2 more months and he and Dobby will be 1 year old. Can see the maturity level starting and changing my bunnies. It's really nice to see them grow up. It's even nicer when you are greeted. 

Oh well, time for work. Everyone have a nice day. Stay safe. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Hump DAY! Week is almost over. Can't wait until the weekend. Will have two days all to myself for my bunnies. 

We get our bunnies out for a romp each morning but it's just not enough. Things to d on work days so not much time to play with bunnies. 

But the WEEKEND! Well, no work this weekend so I get to play with my bunnies. 

Neville is doing well. He's getting more and more used to the grooming comb and the routine. Can't wait to get Neville out for another "Big Boy" run this weekend. He was just so curious the last time because of the newness of the activity. And all the new stuff to smell and chin mark. I think the second "Big Boy" run, he will a little more relaxed and hopefully will see his first binky outside his crate. He does them in his crate which is a little limited in space but he does do it. 

Kreacher, Dobby and Willard are all doing well. They all know now that there is a new bunny in town. They are all taking it in stride. No one's nose is out of joint. Kreacher is just curious as to who the new bunny is. Which is normal. But also show's Kreacher's maturity level has expanded. Two more months and Dobby and Kreacher will hit the Big 1. Can't believe how fast it goes. Remember when they first came home. Boy was I nervous. Like a new Mom. Wondering if I'm doing things right. 

But it looks like I am. My boys are thriving. They are sweet and love affection. 

Well, hope all have a Great Hump Day! 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

It sounds like everything is going really well.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> It sounds like everything is going really well.


Thanks Lake, it is going extremely well here. 

Last night we decided to move Neville into the Living Room. It's almost two weeks, and I know it's supposed to be 30 days, but they are all in the same house but in different rooms and anything could be passed. Neville comes from a very good breeder who knows about weak immune systems so I knew I was getting a very healthy bunny. 

Everything went well last night. Woke up to be greeted by all of them. All had an easy night with the newbie in the room. Neville, being young, took it all in stride. 

I was surprised that it was Dobby that was kind of out of sorts with the move. Even had a boxing match when I entered his crate last night. I spent more time with him calming him down and now this morning he's binking all over the kitchen with no ill feelings. 

That's the way it's supposed to be. They test, you reassure, friendship continues.

It's all still going extremely well. Looking forward to the future. 

K


----------



## kangaroog311

you have such wonderful bunnies and I always feel you have the best info to share with new bunny owners like me


----------



## ZRabbits

*kangaroog311 wrote: *


> you have such wonderful bunnies and I always feel you have the best info to share with new bunny owners like me



Thank you so much for your kind words and compliment. I'm glad I can help new bunny owners because I got some help myself to get my bunnies to be so wonderful. 

IMHO, that's what it's all about. If I know something that will help, I'll share it with everyone. Like a lot of people on this forum do. 

Getting respect and love from a wild animal, like a Rabbit, has to be the biggest achievement a human can do. They are amazing, intelligent animals but are the low man on the totem pole of life being "prey". 

Hope to hear how your bunny is doing. Please drop by anytime and let me know how it's going. Would love to see pics. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Surprise, Surprise. As you all know in the evening I do the grooming of all my boys. Even Willard, my husband rescued bunny. Now during this grooming period, I always flip my bunnies just to check their bellies, their private area and pads to make sure all is healthy. No drying, no kinking, and combing out to make sure my boys are healthy.

Well did I have a surprise while grooming Willard. Lo and behold, nuggets were there. I have a intact male who I thought was nuetered. Willard came us with no background and was abandoned at a reptile store. When I flipped over at the store, I knew he was a male without nuggets. During the period we had him, still no nuggets. Last night, we got nuggets. This morning, we got nuggets. 

I did a little research and found out that bunnies, who are stressed and scared will retract their nuggets into their body. I guess now that Willard feels at home, OH and he shows he's home, has released and relaxed his nuggets. When I asked my husband, "Have you seen these?" My husband said, "Seen what?" And I replied, "Nuggets"? My husband said, "Are you sure, he can't have nuggets, he's too calm, too easy to handle." 

Well guess what, I don't know why, but they are there. Thank goodness he wasn't with a doe or we would be having babies. Lots of babies. 

I doubt very much I will have neutered at this stage now. He's a sweetie tenfold and why put him through this now. He's not spraying. He's not destructive, or overly aggressive. Which usually defines an intact male. He's just a dream to be with. He loves to be held. He loves my Husband and will follow him around the kitchen. Now understand all the chin marking. He does it more than my neutered males, Dobby and Kreacher. 

I wish I knew more of his background. He surely looks purebred Netherland Dwarf. Size, shape, bone structure and coat. I would love to mate him with another Netherland Dwarf to sell as Pets. His disposition and demeanor are way above average and his babies would be perfect for pets or 4-H. If I could get some background on him. If I don't, I won't breed because I will not do any harm to other generations of bunnies. My husband agrees that he will stop by the reptile store just to talk to the people and see if he can get a lead on where Willard came from. 

But it was a big surprise. And I think Willard is younger than we first thought. Because nuggets don't drop until 7-10 months, so our 1 year a few months ago was truly wrong. 

Dr Joe will let us know approximate age. Dr. Joe will be shocked that we have acquired two more bunnies and another on the way. Should be interesting. He's always been supportive with all his information. But he does roll his eyes at the tiny bunnies like Kreacher. Don't blame him, he raised New Zealands and he does like Dobby because he reminds him of his pet bunny. 

Will let everyone know what transpires. In a couple of months all 4 will be going to see Dr. Joe for "well visits". I'll let you know then. 

Oh Boy, it's always something. And bunnies do surprise you. lol

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Wow, what a surprise.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Wow, what a surprise.


Yep, tell me about it. Still in shock. Hope my husband can find out something about Willard. He's a beautiful Boy with BIG Personality and Heart. Would make great babies with the right doe. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Sounds like Cookie! First we were told he was a girl... Then our vet couldn't find any "nuggets" so told us he was pretty sure he'd been fixed and then just hours later while getting his nails trimmed we saw "nuggets" lol we r still considering getting him fixed... But just like your Willard he is such a good boy... We might just leave him be


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Sounds like Cookie! First we were told he was a girl... Then our vet couldn't find any "nuggets" so told us he was pretty sure he'd been fixed and then just hours later while getting his nails trimmed we saw "nuggets" lol we r still considering getting him fixed... But just like your Willard he is such a good boy... We might just leave him be



If he's not spraying, I wouldn't. My Rabbit Vet told me the only reason you neuter a male is because of his dirty habit of spraying. It does bring down the hormone level, but if your Cookie is as laid back and sweet like Willard, I wouldn't do it either. 

Kreacher, well he was all "Attitude", so it was the best thing for him.. Dobby I think could have done without the neutering but we (myself and my husband) were very new to rabbits. Dobby is a sweetie. Doesn't really like being picked up, (he grunts every time I pick him up but tolerates it knowing I'll be putting him down real soon to play) but he's calm down and is a pleasure. I think that's more his maturity than his nuggets missing. 

K

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Yeah he doesn't spray or even go at all outside his house... He does poop all over his enclosure... And sometimes throws his poops outside lol I think he is trying to hit the dogs hehehe  but have yet to actually see him doing it... He also doesn't like being picked up but will tolerate it as long as I do it gently and as long as it's me... He wants no parts of my hubby picking him lol so we will prob just let him be, unless or until we decide to get him a Real bun wifey


----------



## Ape337

Hi! Just read your bun stories, they are soooo adorable!!!!:biggrin2:
And of course now I'm still singin' "I'm alright...." cuteness overload!

And i am so sorry about your son. How awful.ray:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Ape337 wrote: *


> Hi! Just read your bun stories, they are soooo adorable!!!!:biggrin2:
> And of course now I'm still singin' "I'm alright...." cuteness overload!
> 
> And i am so sorry about your son. How awful.ray:


Thanks so much for stopping by. And truly thank you for your kind words regarding Henry.

I have to say I was totally lost and devastated when such a terrible disease caught hold of Henry. Many a days I blame myself thinking I gave it to him as he was going through all of it. I couldn't fix that booboo. But when Henry left us, he made sure we both knew he truly loved us and was grateful of how we raise him, how we made our life choices to give him the best we could. And it was m not gifts or money. It was our time, our love, and how we lived our lives. He also made sure we promised him we would find a way to stay together, to find something that would at least fill a bit of what was lost when Henry left us. 

We found that little piece in our bunnies. I'm finding that these creatures are so much like Henry. They are an individual. They are intelligent, funny and will, as Henry test you in ways that will make them know you care. And definitely a good lesson in patience. 

It's been 2 years since Henry left us. It's still hard and I truly miss him. But I promised. And we now have bunnies. It's not the same, but that little piece feels so good because I know Henry, through those sweet creatures, is still here.

I guess that song fits now. I'm Alright. Thanks to a Wise 13 year old. And Bunnies.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Sitting here, me and bunnies up this late. Hubby and Jake asleep. 

I've come a long way since that shaky June day, all prepared to bring these two bundles home. All happy they were home, but in 24 hours Kreacher eyes start to spin and running in circles. Learned how fast bunnies can get sick. But after Ivermetin treatment, he was back to that tiny bundle I had no clue yet how to bond with. I knew the essential things of keeping them clean and fed. But truly no clue how to interact. 

So I just was with them. I would just sit in the middle of their enclosure we made and just be. They explored and would come behind me and start to sniff or nudge and dart a way. It was like their game. Then I wanted more. So I bribed with treats.

Hey, it worked. Found out Dobby loves Cheerios. Would sit in the middle and shake that bag, and Dobby would run from anywhere he was and climb into my lap. Here's a bunny who I goofed up by handling, who would cringe every time I would reach in his crate, just bounding over and jumping in my lap and nudging my hand. Then I could pet him and check his ears and nails. Or just be. 

Kreacher turned out to be my snuggle bunny. The one who would love to just sit in my lap and be stroked from the tip of his nose to the spot between his ears. Who though gives me attitude once it a while, will always love to snuggle. 

Then in the picture comes Willard. I'm a little more knowledgable about rabbits thanks to Dobby and Kreacher, but I have no clue what this poor "dropped at the doorstep" bunny has been through. I don't even know his age. I know he looks like a Nether Dwarf. But I really don't know what Kreacher or Dobby is really either. All I know is that he looked at my Husband and my Husband and Willard connected. And though we left, we were searching the Yard Sales as we drove away and knowing we we were going back to get him. Willard has been very calm and quiet. He's shown no illness other than neglect. At first he would hide most of the day and would come out to eat and use his litter box. But after a while he would sit on his perch for a while longer, or stay in his litter box just a little bit longer. Now he spends more time out with us, he loves to fall asleep in his litter box, to actually you can watch him sleep without disturbing him. I keep wanting to take a picture but I'm just amazed and thrill at how relaxed he has become. 

Now we have Neville. I'm more sure of myself having a baby again. Was nervous a bit the first 24 hours but Neville is just doing so good. We just laugh at him exploring. And have had him out too for his runs in the morning and seeing him practice his binkies. He got his first good look and smell of Jake. Jake, our dog has made friends with the rest of the crew. He just couldn't wait to meet Neville. The short visit went well. 

I still have a lot to learn. I'll always be learning. It will be fun to watch the boys become 1 Year Old in April. I can't wait to see the maturity levels grow further. 

Also see what will occur when Neville matures as an intact buck, and Willard who is. And what will happen when a doe comes to live here. Or should I say two. It will be interesting to learn how a doe is. I've got all boys so can't wait to experience a girl. 

Lots of new experiences coming. Looking forward to seeing what happens. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Very touching post! Thank you!
Your second doe if it's an angora it should be called Bellatrix. The best actor for the movies played her!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Very touching post! Thank you!
> Your second doe if it's an angora it should be called Bellatrix. The best actor for the movies played her!
> Jj



Well my second doe won't be an angora but a Lion Head. And excellent name since I've already got the name for my first doe, (Luna Lovegood). 

Definitely agree the best actor played that part. All the the actors did a fabulous job with that Series of Movies. So glad because I absolutely LOVE the Book Series. Loved Helena as the Queen in Tim Burton's "Alice in Wonderland". And absolutely adored her part in the "King's Speech". Love that movie. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Well my second doe won't be an angora but a Lion Head. And excellent name since I've already got the name for my first doe, (Luna Lovegood).
> 
> Definitely agree the best actor played that part. All the the actors did a fabulous job with that Series of Movies. So glad because I absolutely LOVE the Book Series. Loved Helena as the Queen in Tim Burton's "Alice in Wonderland". And absolutely adored her part in the "King's Speech". Love that movie.
> 
> K



A lionhead?! How many rabbits are you going to get?

Loved her in that too! If you Google up pictures of her you'll see one of her with two different shoes and socks! LOL!

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well my second doe won't be an angora but a Lion Head. And excellent name since I've already got the name for my first doe, (Luna Lovegood).
> 
> Definitely agree the best actor played that part. All the the actors did a fabulous job with that Series of Movies. So glad because I absolutely LOVE the Book Series. Loved Helena as the Queen in Tim Burton's "Alice in Wonderland". And absolutely adored her part in the "King's Speech". Love that movie.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lionhead?! How many rabbits are you going to get?
> 
> Loved her in that too! If you Google up pictures of her you'll see one of her with two different shoes and socks! LOL!
> 
> Jj
Click to expand...


I'm starting my breeding program with Lion Heads that I will eventually show because I want the Lion Head to be an APPROVED sanctioned breed. So Neville is my Foundation Buck. Luna will be my First Doe. She will be either Broken Chocolate or Solid Chocolate. She will compliment Neville's Soft Blue Coloring. And I'm looking for another doe. It's good to start with two does and a buck. Since I'm sticking strictly to 4 generation Double Mane Lion heads, its been a search. That's why I drove 12 hours round trip for Neville, who is completely worth it. 

So basically after I get going, I'll have:

Dobby
Kreacher
Willard
Neville
Luna 
Bellatrix 

And then see what I get from babies. Since a COD needs adults and jr's shown at the same time, I'll be keeping one of the kits. As we are empty nesters now, our rabbits are our children. It's such a nice feeling seeing all their faces when I come home from work. 

It's a lot of work, but it's so rewarding. Though some might think my showing and breeding is a hobby, it's a saving grace for me and my husband. 


I loved her on the Red Carpet with that outfit. Helena is her own person and she doesn't care. Some might think she's wacky, but hats off to her. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

:yeahthat:

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

Forgot to update:

Today Neville is 8 weeks old. Doing well using the litter box inside and outside his crate. I'm so proud. Eating, drinking, pooping and peeing...all good. Loves his morning runs (still put a blanket down in the kitchen). Learning to binky. Exploring and now, running away when it's time to go back in his crate. lol. He's getting to know the routine. Also saw his first chin marking this morning. Yep, he's vying for my Husband's slippers too with Dobby, Kreacher and Willard. lol 

The Flip and Grooming.. he's feisty but we are working it out. Never had to groom this much and know how important grooming is for health reason. 

I'm finding out, since the move to the living room, he's fascinated by the TV. He's used to the sound of the TV from being in the kitchen, but he's experiencing watching the movement on the screen. Always lays toward the TV. Hope it doesn't rot his brain. lol. 

He loves to stare at you from his crate. It's like he's studying you. Sat real nice with my Husband as I cleaned his crate. 

Neville has done his "Baby Flop". So funny to watch. The soft hair kind of cushions it. So funny. 

Also, Neville has gotten the taste of Wheat Grass. You actually have to put it in his mouth, he gets a taste and then it's gone. One little blade each day. We like the fact that it's rich in minerals. Really helped Kreacher after his illness. No ill affects. We know to watch so his system is liking the Wheat Grass. 

Neville is finding the parts of the hay he likes, which I'm thrilled he's eating because he needs that fiber. He's still on the pellets from the breeder and I'm planning on starting the gradual change next week. Breeder was very generous with her food and asked if it was enough. Being 6 weeks old, I wanted him to get at least to 9 weeks before changing to pellets. Now that's where I'm at a quandry. I know my boys did well with Timothy Hay pellets, but I'm thinking and leaning towards Alfalfa pellets for this one and giving Timothy Hay like the rest of my boys get. Though I'll be getting two different kind of pellets, I think it's wise for a growing boy. Until 7 months that is when I'll wean him. 

All in all, Neville is doing Alright! 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Also learning about life with an intact male this morning.

My husband found a phone book. Put it down on the kitchen floor. Dobby and Kreacher smelled it and tasted it. Willard smelled it, started digging and ripped and then marked it as his own. Nope not the chin mark either. Yep, intacted male making sure all knows the phone book is now fully his. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Willard did something to his ear last night. Watching him in his crate, all of a sudden he jumps up and starts shaking his head back and forth so hard his ears were hitting the cage, and then scratching at his right ear. 

So paranoid me ran over to the crate and pulled him out to see if there was something in his ear. My husband checked inside and there was a slight redness, like a scratch in the lower ear, but no blood. Like a skin irritation. It seems like the straw mat that he chewed was sharp and when he 'bunny flop" we think it may have scratched his ear. Only lightly. Willard did give my Husband a stomach charge (rammed his stomach with his head) but my Husband got him to calm down and corrected him. Know it hurt but we have to look. My husband massaged his ears and calmed him down. After putting him back in the crate Willard did hold his ear down for a while and constantly cleaned it. But after 10 minutes, he was up eating and drinking. This morning both ears up, very alert, no redness. 

The straw mat is gone. I took all of the pieces out because Willard loves to destroy them. Just one of those things that happens. Next time, Ill just be more careful with how much is torn apart and remove any sharp straw because he does love to tear up the straw mats. So a new one will go in this morning. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

I've gotten a straw splinter in my hand twice now.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> I've gotten a straw splinter in my hand twice now.



I know about "wood" splinters but never thought about straw. Thanks Lake.

Willard is doing better today, like it never happened, but something amazing came out of the experience. The bond between Willard and my Husband really grew. Could see it this morning. Willard followed him all over the kitchen. Waited at the door when my Husband stepped out, and greeted him with circling and chin rubs of his slippers. I always told my Husband that he was Willard's touchstone. FINALLY he sees it. I laughed and told him that now we know he's an intacted male, when they like you they will spray to mark you. Be thankful it's just a lot of chin marking. lol 

BTW, where can I find a pic your your Honey. I would love to see a pic of the bunny that grabbed your heart, like Willard has my Husband. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Sorry, I don't do pictures. Honey is a lion head, I guess, though her hair is short except for the mane & a ruff on each side of the rump. She's lion-colored, ie the color of clover honey. & weighs 2.5 kg. She's nearly 2 years old. I've had her 3 months today. Before she was spayed at the shelter, she'd had 2 litters, the first of which she lost.

I recently came across a poetry form called the cinquain, which basically is a 5-line non-rhyming poem. Here's mine about Honey, showing we're not 100% sold on each other.

Honey, name
timid, stubborn, 2 adjectives
digs, chews, sleeps. 3 verbs
But I love you anyway, feeling
Honey. name


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Sorry, I don't do pictures. Honey is a lion head, I guess, though her hair is short except for the mane & a ruff on each side of the rump. She's lion-colored, ie the color of clover honey. & weighs 2.5 kg. She's nearly 2 years old. I've had her 3 months today. Before she was spayed at the shelter, she'd had 2 litters, the first of which she lost.
> 
> I recently came across a poetry form called the cinquain, which basically is a 5-line non-rhyming poem. Here's mine about Honey, showing we're not 100% sold on each other.
> 
> Honey, name
> timid, stubborn, 2 adjectives
> digs, chews, sleeps. 3 verbs
> But I love you anyway, feeling
> Honey. name



No apologies needed. Understand completely regarding "don't do photos". 

Thanks for the Cinquain about Honey. Glad to see the stubborn in there. Keeps you on your toes. lol She sounds beautiful and definitely already got your heart. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Monday Morning Blahs today. 

Bunnies out and about doing their run. Not much energy in them as well. Must be feeling Mommy's mood. lol. Have to work today. 

Oh well, weekend over. Back to the grind. Bunnies don't mind, though. They rest all day until I get home. Best thing too. Walk in the door after work and all their faces looking my way. 

Everyone have a Good Monday! 

K


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good Morning Karen

Great blog I just read through it. Wow you have beautiful bunnies.

Sorry to read about your son. I never had kids, lost my first Bunny Buttercup last August. I know nothing is as difficult as losing a child but losing my Buttercup who was like my child was difficult. So yes I kinda know how you felt and still feel. 

Big Hugs to you and your Hubby.

Susan:hug2:


----------



## ZRabbits

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Good Morning Karen
> 
> Great blog I just read through it. Wow you have beautiful bunnies.
> 
> Sorry to read about your son. I never had kids, lost my first Bunny Buttercup last August. I know nothing is as difficult as losing a child but losing my Buttercup who was like my child was difficult. So yes I kinda know how you felt and still feel.
> 
> Big Hugs to you and your Hubby.
> 
> Susan:hug2:



Good Morning Susan,

Thanks so much for those kind words and hugs. My heartfelt condolences for your loss of your Sweet Buttercup. Whether children or animal, we make them our world and their loss is just a big tear in our heart. So yes, you do know how we are feeling and your words and hugs do mean a lot. Thank you. 

Glad you enjoyed my blog as I have yours. lol 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Willard, our intact male, is starting to notice that there is another intact male in our home. It seems him and Neville are having a marking contest. Not chin marking but the other kind. Amazing that a 8 week old male knows what to do when confronting smells of another intact male. Hardwired genetics are amazing. We are now watching them both closely to make sure the marking contest stops. We don't need a kitchen carpet full of bunny urine stains. We do clean them up as best we can, and it seems to be working. But we still have to keep our eye open on both of them. 

My concern now is when Luna, my only doe comes to live here. I wonder what Willard will do being intact. We shall see. I know the reaction Neville to have once he and she is of age. Should be interesting to see and observe. 

Dobby and Kreacher are turning into such lovely sweet mature bunnies. I am so pleased and proud of what we did and what they have done accepting what we have done for them. Morning runs are so much easier on us and them. They now know when I say "It's time" to go to their litter boxes and wait for us to pick them up and go back to their crates. Dobby still gives me grief, but is totally cooperative. He knows it's only for a minute to be picked up and put back into his crate. I still the grunts though. As always, Dobby needs the last word. I let have the last word and always afterwards get a nudge and a command for a forehead rub, which I always oblige. 

Luna is doing well. Got word and pics of the crew from the breeder yesterday. Really nice litter and it appears as though Luna will definitely be a good start with Neville. Really looking forward, not the drive, but looking forward to getting her home and settled. 

Neville is doing well. Every night he gets groomed and he's getting the hang of it. Showing his own personality, I do get grunts and he loves to chew on the towel and attack the comb. He lets me know that this is not his favorite activity. But it has to be done. I'm getting so much better grooming and am vigilant of any tangles knowing that mats can be harmful. I've learned how to work out any knots without pulling skin. Lion heads, and most bunnies have very thin skin and you need to be very careful. Neville does love his morning runs. It's just a pleasure seeing him tear around the kitchen floor, learning, well trying his new moves and binkies. Still has a big surprise on his face every time he does a binkie. It's like "oh I just did that. Now how do I do that again." 

My husband has done lots of rearranging and cleaning up the area where their crates are. Really now getting prepared for the crate delivery and Luna. That's where we are right now. We plan on getting Dobby the same crate as Willard, which is an extra large crate. Willard and Dobby are our two bigger bunnies and both are sweethearts. The crate or chicken coop Dobby is in, will be put in their outdoor run so they can go in and out of it and feel comfortable. Plus when babies are born, I will feel better putting them in there to get fresh air in the summer. They will have shade, security and lots of fresh air going through. And security, well Jake will be there too. And no outside contact is allowed in Jake's eyes. 

Well today starts my husband favorite past time. The science of making an automobile handle at great speeds. Sunday is the Daytona 500. Today is the Twins and the rest of the weekend will be covering all auto sports. Can't wait to F1 starts as well. 

So who do you think will win the Twins? Our bet on the finisher is Harvick. 

Have a nice day! Can't wait until the weekend. Racing and playing with the bunnies.

K


----------



## LakeCondo

As soon as you mentioned that you'd discovered that Willard was intact, I wondered how the atmosphere would change once Luna arrived. Poor guy, he'll be an unwilling bachelor.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> As soon as you mentioned that you'd discovered that Willard was intact, I wondered how the atmosphere would change once Luna arrived. Poor guy, he'll be an unwilling bachelor.


Already put the feelers out to most of the local breeders to see if anyone recognizes him. You never know. I would love for this bachelor to spread his wealth. Willard is an amazing Netherland. He sweet, he's obedient, very smart and maybe I will get him a girlfriend to raise his kits as pets. They would perfect pets. 

Never know. Time will tell. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Last night has some fun times grooming my boys. Neville is really learning to behave while grooming. He does poop like a Poop Monster but much calmer now. He knows what to expect. But he's letting me know when he's done. Neville will start scratching at the towel and biting it, and the comb, well he bites the comb too. Like, "I'm done Mom, Enough already." 

Kreacher is an Angel during grooming. He loves to stand up and look around. 

Last night everyone was moved to their new places. Dobby got a new crate just like Willards so the old chicken coop is now in the backyard ready to become part of their outside run. Which will be good for them. Dobby did very well in his new crate. No problems. Kreacher was a bit upset regarding the move because he's now lower and he doesn't know it yet but maybe on the floor level. Still working out arrangements but it is coming out well. 

It's amazing just a little move across the room can make bunnies so stimulated. It was really good for all of them because it was something new and gives them something new to look at and get used to. They need to be able to adapt to different things. That makes good bunnies and good kits. 

Dreary Friday here in New Jersey. Rain. Glad that I don't live near Chicago. They are calling for 6 to 8 inches of snow. At least that's what they are saying on the radio here. 

Have a good one. Stay safe and dry.

K


----------



## LakeCondo

> Dreary Friday here in New Jersey. Rain. Glad that I don't live near Chicago. They are calling for 6 to 8 inches of snow. At least that's what they are saying on the radio here.
> 
> Have a good one. Stay safe and dry.
> 
> K


The Chicago area has such variable weather, variable by time & location, that there's a saying that if you don't like the weather, wait a while or go a mile. So here in the city we had rain yesterday afternoon & if there was any snow it was late night/early morning, while north of the city some places got up to 7" snow. Some of this particular difference was due to the distance from Lake Michigan, which has a moderating influence on the temperature. In the summer when the wind is from the east, off the lake, the temperature can be 20` cooler by the lake than it is in the western suburbs. Also in the spring, when it isn't so welcome.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Dreary Friday here in New Jersey. Rain. Glad that I don't live near Chicago. They are calling for 6 to 8 inches of snow. At least that's what they are saying on the radio here.
> 
> Have a good one. Stay safe and dry.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago area has such variable weather, variable by time & location, that there's a saying that if you don't like the weather, wait a while or go a mile. So here in the city we had rain yesterday afternoon & if there was any snow it was late night/early morning, while north of the city some places got up to 7" snow. Some of this particular difference was due to the distance from Lake Michigan, which has a moderating influence on the temperature. In the summer when the wind is from the east, off the lake, the temperature can be 20` cooler by the lake than it is in the western suburbs. Also in the spring, when it isn't so welcome.
Click to expand...

Lake affect! Is that you Lake affecting the weather. lol Understand completely. When you live around that large of a body of fresh water, anything can happen. It was odd, our weather report said you were getting snow whether you like it or not. But then again our Weathermen said it was going to be sunny and warm yesterday. Never saw that thing called the Sun. And they always have an excuse, but don't you have one. Oh well, all the money spent to figure out the weather and they still can't get it right. And then they blame the people for the weather change. Oh well. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Well Dobby is very happy in his new digs. I get current pics of the new way my Husband has the bunnies set up. We needed to do something before Luna got here. 

Neville's new digs will be here on Monday. Thankfully it will be soon because the poor boy is a bit crowded now. Growing like a weed. It was like overnight that our Little Man grew. 

Dobby had lots of energy this AM so the move did him good. Really stimulated him into activity. It was really good to see. 

Kreacher likes the move too, but he still is a little tentative of the change. Lots of snuggles last night helped him understand that everything was OK. He needs that to help cope with new things. So Kreacher sat with me for lots of snuggles while we watched the Truck Race. Dad drifted off so we watched it, Kreacher and I. 

Willard also felt the move. He was a bit leery seeing Kreacher across the way from him. It's amazing how observant these little creatures are. But he's quite content. Love the fact that he's out more and more each time to sit on his shelf in his crate and just be with us. Before he hid a lot and only came out for pellets, hay and drink. But now he's part of the family and spends time out with us. And even faces us. Before he always gave us his back. Now we get to see the front and that sweet face. 

Got work today. Bummer but just a half a day. Helps pay the bills. But can't wait to get home to Hubby and the bunnies. 

Anyone going to watch the Nationwide Race Today? Danica got the pole! Second female in history (1994 was the last) that a woman has gotten the pole! Go Danica! She really took a hit in the Twins, but came out of it smiling. 

Have a good day! All stay safe. Talk to all later. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Actually, Karen, Lake is my summer home, near a small lake in northwest Indiana, while Condo is my winter, Chicago home. There is a tiny lake effect there [in terms of temp], but you have to be nearly in the lake to feel it. They also get 50% more snow there than Chicago gets, as it's just east of the bottom of Lake Michigan. So it's sort of like the Buffalo NY area in that.

Honey hasn't been there yet, so she's in for a surprise in about 6 weeks. I already have things sort of set up for her there, but as I did that before I got her, I know I'll be changing things, probably on a quick trip there to do that, turn the water on, etc.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Actually, Karen, Lake is my summer home, near a small lake in northwest Indiana, while Condo is my winter, Chicago home. There is a tiny lake effect there [in terms of temp], but you have to be nearly in the lake to feel it. They also get 50% more snow there than Chicago gets, as it's just east of the bottom of Lake Michigan. So it's sort of like the Buffalo NY area in that.
> 
> Honey hasn't been there yet, so she's in for a surprise in about 6 weeks. I already have things sort of set up for her there, but as I did that before I got her, I know I'll be changing things, probably on a quick trip there to do that, turn the water on, etc



Sounds like a lovely Summer home to go to. Good for you. Honey will definitely enjoy the surprise once she's there. I think you both will. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

When I first got Dobby and Kreacher, I would allow them to have a nice run in the living room each night. But when they both hit that 4 month mark, the marking contest started. Had to stop the living room runs. 

Since my Husband rearranged the bunny crates and with Dobby's new crate, the room in the living room is now spacious and bunny proof again. 

Everyone had their run of the living room. I started with Neville first, putting down plastic, then blankets (we all know how babies have accidents), then put down the his litter box and put him in it to start with. I also had put down a big tube, along with a wooden enclosure. He was very good. Enjoyed the romp. Loved jumping on and off the wooden enclosure and chewing on the big tube. Right now he's listening when going out of bounds and coming back to me (sometimes). But will go when guided back. When he had to pee, he went right into his litter box to do his business. 

After picking up after Neville, Kreacher was next. Kreacher remembered the living room. Was so excited with binkes, he even did the "Flying Bunny". A swear he jumped a foot into the air and was completely stretched out. He was a bit reluctant to go back into his crate, but he did submit, after I caught him. 

Dobby came next. Well it did my heart good seeing such energy being used by my "Couch Potato". Dobby remembered his past romps. Remember his spot right next to the TV where the heat/ac register is. He loved to lay there when he was young and the AC was on. Loved the cool breeze. Plus he loves playing in my curtains. Had a ball hiding in them and come bouncing out. And his "catch me" game. I'd sit on the floor and he would come to me, nudge my knee, and then bounce away, with a few high kicks added in it. I knew he was ready to go back to his crate, when he stretched out near me and I had no struggle picking him up. No grunts tonight. lol

Willard was more tentative tonight. This was his first time out exploring the living room. The heat register scared him when the heat came on. Made him jump so he was real cautious in that area. Loved coming up to Jake and especially Dad. Did some binkies but when he starts to dig, we know that's his sign that he's had enough. Had no problems with Willard going back in his crate. 

It was really nice for myself and my husband to see the bunnies running around in the living room again. Really good experience tonight. Look forward to making this a daily routine. I know it may seem a lot of work having them out separately, but boy it does each and every one of my bunnies good. Their own time with us, and a really good exercise and mental stimulation. Oh well, in my world, time well spent.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

This morning, though we were both up early, went very smoothly. Everyone has had their crates cleaned and washed down, along with scrubbing litter boxes. All while they were having their romp with Dad in the kitchen. 

I was very proud of my Dobby. I can see the maturity level just growing in him. As I was working on his litter box, he must of had to go because he kept looking for it. My husband saw the sign, I got the litter box done and as soon as I put it down, Dobby was in it doing his business. He is now aware that it's not good to pee on any rug or floor. Only in his litter box. 

Kreacher and Willard, I have no problems. Its Neville that I cringe when he's down on the kitchen rug. He's the one that started the pee marking game with Willard. But since that one episode, we have been diligent regarding urine odor. Especially from two intact males. The neutered males, Dobby and Kreacher just leave a poop to show their mark. lol 

What I really noticed this morning is how well the bunnies are listening to my husband as well. All my husband has to do is put his hand down, wiggle his fingers while calling their name, and they all come over. With a stroke of the forehead, both Kreacher and Dobby will submit to being picked up and back to the crates they go. Willard will go into his litter box when my husband asks. Willard feels more secure being picked up from his litter box, even in his crate. So we worked it out really well. Again maturity levels are kicking in making it much easier on all of us. 

Neville, well a 9 week bunny shows you how far you have gotten with the others. What a handful. And what determination to get to something when you already told him "No.". lol. His personality is sweet and I know when maturity level, if I do things correctly, he'll be another pleasure to have around. 

I found out consistency with my boys is really helping all of us. Both my husband and I know the routine and we back each other up. Less stress and also helps with "attitudes" and dealing with them the right way. They all will have an off day once in a while. It's nice to know we can get through that and not throw off the whole day for the rest of the bunnies who are enjoying the day. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## ZRabbits

Dobby's Day Out! He had an excellent time. He was such a gentleman. Finding his ole hangouts by the TV and my Chair. Plus his game with my curtains. 

Looks like our boys will be getting run time more often. Now that we have everything settled and our plan is moving forward. All our boys had a ball running around free and clear. 

But they were all disappointed that the Daytona 500 was rained out. Now they get to watch it today with Dad at lunchtime. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Neville has his new digs. Finally the crate was delivered and he absolutely loves it. I'll get pics soon of our new set up . My husband did an excellent job of organizing and our set up really looks good now. 

I missed Neville's celebration when my Husband put in his new digs. Boy did he run back and forth and explore. Had a blast. Now he can really stretch out and become comfortable. 

Came home, and who greeted me at the door? Jake as usual, but he had a sidekick. Dobby was out and about running around. He had been for several hours and my Husband said he was such a gentleman. Dobby and Jake helped my Husband get the crate together for Neville. And if Dobby was out of sight for a while, all my Husband had to do was say, "Dobby come". And Dobby would come to my husband. It was amazing. Dobby is just so comfortable outside his crate. No chewing, no marking, went to his litter box every time he needed to go. 

So right now they are out in the kitchen in the morning. Because Willard is a terror to catch because he loves to be out and about too. He had a ball last night running from the living room to the kitchen. He doesn't like the floor so he jumps for the living carpet to the kitchen rug. He had a ball. He must have done this exercise a 100 times. 

Kreacher had a ball too. He was out and about but more curious and we had to constantly correct him. But he did well. He did his Bunny 500 more than once. He checked out Jake and went on his way. 

I have no problem with Dobby and Kreacher going back after some time out of their crate. I can get down to their level and then reach my hand out and they will submit for a pet and a pick up. Willard, well it's more like I need a net, but I think he does this for fun, because after a while he does stop to submit but you have to be pick to pick up. He will get better as we do this more and more. I have no doubt about it. 

Neville was so entralled with his new home that after grooming him, I put him on the floor and he just bolted to his new digs. So I put back and he was happy. I know this will wear off and I will probably be chasing him in the future. But that's all part of it.

It is so good to have ZRabbits organized and on the correct path. Takes time, but we are getting there slowly but surely. 

Tuesday, another day of work. Tomorrow is February 29th. Leap Year! 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

Well we finally have everything set up so had to share the new set up. 

Full Set Up 







Dobby & Willard






Kreacher & Neville







And here's some pics of Neville in his new digs, after a nice grooming. 






And always like my other boys, Neville needs to redo my grooming to suit himself. lol







Everyone is very happy with their new spot and their new crates (Dobby & Neville). Plus they all love their time to run around the living room. All are doing well when out and about. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

:goodjob


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> :goodjob


Thanks Lake. Appreciate the "thumbs up" on our set up. Means a lot. 

BTW, took your suggestion. Neville has begun the transition to Oxbow Pellets for Young Rabbits. He doing well with the transition and is eating everything. And once Luna is here, she'll be on it as well. 

Thanks again for the suggestion. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Just posting to see if my new avatar came out. 

K


Nope it didn't change. I wonder why. I'll figure it out.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I love your new avatar! So cute!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> I love your new avatar! So cute!
> Jj



Thanks Jj. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

WOOO HOOO! Got word from my breeder and pic of MY LUNA! She is now 4 weeks old and she is beautiful. Can't wait to show her off. I would now since I got a pic but until my breeder gets her deposit, she's really not mine to share. That's my feeling, not the breeders. 

Have the check already signed and in the envelope with a stamp that will be at the post office first thing tomorrow morning. I should be making the trip to get my Luna in March. I just can't wait to get her home and settled.

I sent pics of Neville so that the breeder can see how well he is doing. She loved the pics. I have to say this breeder has been so helpful and very honest with all my questions and my plans. She has given me such excellent advise to help me on my way to start my rabbitry. I can't thank her enough. She has awesome stock and has guided me well. I'm really excited to one day seeing what Neville and Luna will produce. 

Dobby, Kreacher and Willard are doing well also. They love their runs every morning and night. It's funny, the last few days, when I come home from work, I'm greeted not only by my Husband and Jake, but Dobby as well. And when I'm in the kitchen working, I can turn around to see both Jake and Dobby sitting next to each other wondering if there is anything there for them. 

We are all excited for our new arrival. I'm curious to see what the boys do when there is a girl in the house other than me! 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Your new set up looks great! Can't wait to see your new little lady


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Your new set up looks great! Can't wait to see your new little lady



Thanks so much Liz. My husband did an amazing job getting it all set up. The boys love it. 

Can't wait to show my little lady off. She is a beaut! 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

Well, the check is in the mail as they say! Deposit sent, and breeder e-mailed. She will let me know when she receives it. Then we make plans on taking another trip. 

I can't wait to get her home. Another baby in the house will be WONDERFUL! I can't wait for you all the see her. I thought I fell madly in love with Neville when I first saw his pic, but she's already stole my heart. This will be my first GIRL! I can't wait to see how different she is from my boys. 

She will be kept in the same place Neville was for a while so that she can get acclimated to the house noises before she's really introduced to the boys. We already have her "Big Girl" crate ready and waiting. We are more prepared this time because we saw how fast Neville grew out of the crate we have for her. 


Dobby is really becoming attached to my husband. I love it. Every day this week, walking in from work, and there's my husband, Jake and Dobby there to greet me. Dobby is really becoming such a good bunny. He loves to be out and about and loves to see what you are doing. And when I say "It's time" there is no struggle at all. Even my husband can pick him up and put him in his crate. And he gets no grunts. I guess Dobby won't grunt at the one who lets him out. lol. 

Kreacher and Willard also are enjoying their runs. Willard was a bit bad today. I guess he was just in a mood. Was digging every where. So he had a short time out. Sorry guys, don't put up with naughtiness. I don't mind them leaving a "forget me not" once in a while, but there will be no chewing or digging in the house. 

Kreacher is also my lap bunny. After everyone gets a run, Kreacher always comes out and sits with me. I'm getting LOTS of teeth grinding of contentment while sitting there with him. He enjoys his extra time. Just like Dobby enjoys his extra time with Dad. My husband thinks Willard is getting a bit jealous, but I don't think so. I think Willard just had a bad day and was just being difficult. We had no trouble getting him back to his crate, so maybe he just didn't feel like being out and about. He does dig when he's ready to go back to his crate. 

Neville is just so fascinated with Jake. Tonight for his run on the floor after grooming, he followed Jake around. And when Jake laid down, Neville was truly fascinated by Jake's tail. Couldn't understand why it kept moving. lol. He hasn't figured out wagging tails yet. He did take a bigger tour of the room. The more he's out, I know the more he will explore. It's been truly a blast watching him figure things out. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Poor Neville, if he tries to wag his tail, it won't show. lol


----------



## mrbunny

After seeing a video of Neville, I decided to check on your blog. I read through it and, I'm sorry to hear about your son and for your loss. 

Your bunnies are beautiful. Neville looks like little cute fluff ball. Dobby, Kreacher, and Willard are fine buns. Happy to hear you'll be getting another bun!


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Poor Neville, if he tries to wag his tail, it won't show. lol


lol, so true Lake. Heck I only see his tail when I groom him. Lots of fur kind of hides the tail. But I have to say, since I've been diligent and doing grooming every day, Neville is starting to understand that he has to be groomed. And I think he's really starting to like it. Not as squirmy, relaxing and not much poop. Boy when I first groom him, I must of had a pound of it in my lap. BTW, thanks for the suggestion of the towel. He only peed twice on my lap, but I didn't get wet. The towel did it's job. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*mrbunny wrote: *


> After seeing a video of Neville, I decided to check on your blog. I read through it and, I'm sorry to hear about your son and for your loss.
> 
> Your bunnies are beautiful. Neville looks like little cute fluff ball. Dobby, Kreacher, and Willard are fine buns. Happy to hear you'll be getting another bun!


Thank you so much for your kind words. Truly appreciate it. 

And thanks, I have to say my are beautiful too, but I'm bit prejudice. lol. Every one should feel this way about their bunnies and I know are the same, proud bunny parents. 

Yes, I can't wait to get my first girl home. Can't wait to show her off. And plus can't wait to experience my first doe. I wonder if she will be different than my boys. Will find out and will post. 

Looking forward to the experience. Thanks again for stopping in and reading my blog. Please stop by any time. Always like to chat about bunnies. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

I truly can't believe next month Dobby and Kreacher will be One Year old. It just seems like we have had them forever. 

But I truly see the maturity level that they both have achieved so far. They are truly great bunnies. Dobby can be put on the floor and we know he will not destroy anything. All my husband has to do is say, "Dobby where are you?" and seconds later he shows his face like, "OK, what do you want?" 

Kreacher is getting just like him. I thought "Mr. Attitude" would always have an attitude. But I was wrong. Both are slipping out of their teenage months and become such great adults who want our company and enjoy just being with us. 

When they are out and about, all I have to do is crouch down, give a forehead pat and tell them "its time". No struggles, no running, just complete acceptance knowing that they will be out and about again. I made sure their schedule was consistant and doing that shows me this is the best thing for my bunnies. They are secure in where they are and know that nothing will be changed or harm them. 

They both will listen when you say "No". They immediately stop and look up. I laugh at the expression on Kreacher's face when I say No. It's always "But Why?". But he will stop and go about his business to investigate something else. 

From someone who never really knew rabbits, this has been such an experience and pleasure. And knowing that my boys have grown up to be friendly, outgoing, and attentive is more than anyone can ask. And I know I'm bragging, but what else can I do. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

:yahoo:

It's official!!!!!!!

ZRabbits proudly presents:


LUNA









Our first little Girl! Can't wait to get the news of when we can bring her home!

K


----------



## kmaben

aiiieieeeeeee!!!! *dies of cuteness* That is so exciting!


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> aiiieieeeeeee!!!! *dies of cuteness* That is so exciting!



Thanks so much. ZRabbits is very excited. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Oh how precious! Congrats!


----------



## LindseyG

She is adorable! Love her markings. Congrats!


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Oh how precious! Congrats!



Thanks Liz. Can't wait to experience what it's like to raise a girl (doe).

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*LindseyG wrote: *


> She is adorable! Love her markings. Congrats!



Thanks! I love her markings too. Saw her when she was just three days old. And really thrilled how her markings came out. Also really impressed by the Buck and Doe of this little girl. 

She's a Chocolate Broken. I'm really looking forward to seeing how well of a Mom she'll turn out to be and what her and Neville will produce. Would love to see a Chocolate Tort. 

But patience is in order, on my end. See needs to grow up knowing she's in a secure, environment. That's kind what I"m trying to see if I can do raising my breeding stock from babies. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> :yahoo:
> 
> It's official!!!!!!!
> 
> ZRabbits proudly presents:
> 
> 
> LUNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first little Girl! Can't wait to get the news of when we can bring her home!
> 
> K



Aw yes. Congrats! I come home from a sleepover party to find such joyous news! She truly will be a blessing in your life as well as others. Congratulations!

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :yahoo:
> 
> It's official!!!!!!!
> 
> ZRabbits proudly presents:
> 
> 
> LUNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first little Girl! Can't wait to get the news of when we can bring her home!
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw yes. Congrats! I come home from a sleepover party to find such joyous news! She truly will be a blessing in your life as well as others. Congratulations!
> 
> Jj
Click to expand...


Thanks Jj

Luna is already putting smiles on our faces. And she definitely seen as a blessing. 

Hope you had an excellent time at your sleepover party.

K


----------



## LakeCondo

another cutie


----------



## mrbunny

Another fine cutie, indeed!


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> another cutie



Thanks Lake. We can all watch her grow up here. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*mrbunny wrote: *


> Another fine cutie, indeed!



Thanks so much. We already have the plans in work for the Road Trip, Tues, March 20th. So can't wait to go get her and bring her home.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Well started to pull props out for my Easter Card Swap. Dobby got a kick out of it.


Hey Mom, this says Happy Spring! That means OUTSIDE run will be back in action!







OK Guys, where did you put the Jelly Beans? 







My "Couch Potato" is becoming such a pleasure to have out and about with us. My husband can just call his name and say "Where are you"? and Dobby will come running to show him he's still here. It's amazing. They truly bonded this past week having Dobby out and about with my husband and Jake. 

He's truly turning into such a sweet, gentleman. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Well ROAD TRIP is being planned as we speak. We have discussed when the best time to come and get Luna and it looks like Tuesday, March 20 this is the DAY!

Can't wait! Have some vacation time at work so my husband and I decided that a weekday would be the best to make the trip. We plan on starting out earlier than last time (feels like the Scuba Diving days, lol) so that we can beat the traffic in New Jersey and get through Philly. 

Everything is prepared here. The small crate that Neville started out is getting a wash down. Have all the necessities for Luna, litter box, bowls, and a nice T-Shirt from Dad that the rest of them love to lay on and NOT chew. lol. 

So we are pretty much ready for our Girl to come home. Truly excited to get her home and get the process of knowing her. 

Neville has been a treat to have so far. What a very healthy, happy bunny he's turning out to be. He's had no problems physically as well as mentally being the age he was when he came home. There was no problem and the breeder KNEW her babies and had all the confidence of letting him go in my care. Even after a 6 hour ride, he was as calm as could be. No problems that night getting home. Except for the other drivers. 

Since Neville's crate is on the floor, I've been opening his crate door and he's had a ball hopping in and out. He does it now every time. He thinks he's being a big boy. Also when he hops out, he'll explore a little and then I'll say "Ok Neville", and he will turn around and hop back in. He truly knows his crate is his own and he feels very comfortable, even coming out for the short periods. 

The transition to Oxbow is final. No problems for Mr. Neville. Eating like a horse and growing in leaps and bounds. And water intact, the boy can drink! Loves our water. No ACV yet, because he's a bit too young. But he will be introduced at an older age. He does love his Wheat grass. That's the only new thing we really introduced other than hay and pellets. Wheat grass is so easily digested and so full of minerals that these little bunnies need. At first he had no clue on what to do with it, which was a laugh. But boy did he catch on. He knows now exactly what to do with the Wheat Grass. All my bunnies love it. My husband makes sure there is always a fresh supply available through hydroponics. 

Willard, Kreacher and Dobby are all doing well. They are enjoying their nightly romps around the house. Letting them out longer each time and no problems. They are all gentleman. And it does help blow off steam so they can truly relax. 

ZRabbits is going forward! Little at a time!

K


----------



## ZRabbits

BTW, I just looked at the calendar, and it just so happens that 

March 20th is:

*THE FIRST DAY OF SPRING!* What a way to celebrate. With a new BUNNY! 

All my boys and I know my girl will look forward to all the nice weather coming their way! Already planning their garden and planning the new outside run to be bigger and better for all my bunnies.

K


----------



## LakeCondo

It will be interesting to find out which one of your guys will first realize that IT'S A GIRL.


----------



## BunMommaD

LakeCondo wrote:


> It will be interesting to find out which one of your guys will first realize that IT'S A GIRL.



:yeahthat:


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> It will be interesting to find out which one of your guys will first realize that IT'S A GIRL.



The only one who will be allowed to realize she's a girl is Nevlle. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Won't the others' noses tell them?


----------



## LakeCondo

Won't the others' noses tell them?


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Won't the others' noses tell them?


Sure, heck, Dobby and Kreacher figured out Willard was an intact male before I did. lol 

All my boys are very bright. I know they'll figure it out. And we'll deal with it. If Willard gets upset, I'll get him a Wifey like Mr. Charlie. lol 

K


----------



## Ruki

Luna is beautiful and I love her name!!! Congrats! Is she going to be an indoor bunny? WIll she be housed alone or bonded?


----------



## ZRabbits

*Ruki wrote: *


> Luna is beautiful and I love her name!!! Congrats! Is she going to be an indoor bunny? WIll she be housed alone or bonded?


Thanks! Luna will definitely be an indoor rabbit. As her brother all are. She will have her own space but will be with the others. They all have their separate living spaces. I would never want to keep her separate from them. 

I had a very bad experience with bonding Dobby and Kreacher, but will try again. A bit nervous, but I can see the benefit of bunnies playing together. Hopefully I can get Luna a friend (another doe) to see if they bond. 

And another possibility I always could try bonding her with my Dobby (neutered male). He's the sweetest, most laid back bunny here, so it could work.

I don't know if my bunnies will ever live together, but I'm definitely hoping that play time on the floor can be more than one bunny at a time.

K


----------



## mrbunny

Excited for your road trip! And how fortuitous for it to be on the first day of spring! I love road trips.

Glad also to hear that Neville is transitioning to Oxbow pellets without any issues and that the rest of your buns are doing well =)


----------



## ZRabbits

*mrbunny wrote: *


> Excited for your road trip! And how fortuitous for it to be on the first day of spring! I love road trips.
> 
> Glad also to hear that Neville is transitioning to Oxbow pellets without any issues and that the rest of your buns are doing well =)


Thanks. We are both excited too. 

Neville is doing very well. Stronger by the hour. He's is so curious, active, very alert. It's just fun to have a baby in the house and watching him mature, learn and grow has been such a gift. 

Dobby and Kreacher were in the same catagory. Now they are becoming adults and such gentleman. I'm proud of them. Especially Kreacher when his first day home was a scare. He's stronger and healthier and more independent than you could ever imagine. He remains strong. And he will remain strong as the other bunnies will also. I learned tremendously from Kreacher and what he went through. 

All I've learned from Dobby and Kreacher, along with Willard the rescue bunny, I've applied this to Neville and will to all my bunnies. It works for me and obviously it works for my bunnies. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

What a day yesterday. On the way home last night after work, the van broke down. Just shut off. No clue why. My husband thinks it could be a coil or fuel pump. No fuel pressure or spark. Could be either one. My husband will find out later. 

Anyway, called my husband who came right away. He had dinner on the stove and Dobby out and about with Jake. As he had to leave right away, he left Dobby out with Jake. 

Well when I heard this, my husband could see the panic on my face. As he waited for the Flatbed, I went home. Nervously opened the door, and found Jake wagging his tail and a few steps away, Dobby looking up, saying "How's it going, and where's Dad". I was absolutely blown away. It was nothing happened and it is always like this. Dobby and Jake out and about. Just like a team that btw, is growing stronger every day. And you can see. And they proved it last night that they could trusted together. 

So bunnies, all of them, got goodies last night. Along with their BIG bunny, Jake. 

Believe me, don't mean to sound like I'm bragging. I am not. But I'm am just thrilled how they handled the emergency all by themselves. 

My Dobby has come a long way, and he is turning out to be the House Bunny. The Big House Bunny. Never in wildest dreams would I have ever thought this was possible. 

K


----------



## ellay

I'm so glad that Dobby and Jake were being good when left alone 

And Luna is absolutely adorable :happybunny:


----------



## ZRabbits

*ellay wrote: *


> I'm so glad that Dobby and Jake were being good when left alone
> 
> And Luna is absolutely adorable :happybunny:



Jake and Dobbyboth totally blew me away with the bond they have made together. So, so happy. Plus they are both now bonded to my husband. My husband calls both their names and they both come running to see what he wants. Amazing. 



Thanks regarding Luna, I think so too but I'm a bit prejudice. 



K


----------



## ZRabbits

The weather here is getting nicer each day. But it's the Mid Atlantic tease where we get a couple days in the high 60's and 70's and then it goes back to the 40's. 

Anyway, my husband has been opening up the windows and airing things out. And my boys LOVE that fresh air. It's really brought out their appetites too. I've seen bunnies inhale food and water like this. I'm mean packing the hay twice a day and it's gone in no time. Plus I'm starting to cut back on the pellets too so avoid them being overweight so that's a shock to them too. They look at me at night and say "Need pellets Mom". I have to explain to a bunny that I'm watching his waist line. Well, they don't want to hear that. So Dad comes in with the greens and that seems to settle them down. 

It's a shame. The bunnies only hear what they want to hear. Sound familiar? Plus it's tough seeing those pleading eyes. But I'm being strong. I have too. For their health. You just can't give into those pleading eyes. And their health in the future is more important to me for their longevity. They will get the program eventually. It's just tough when you have to make that transition from free choice to once a day, or control as my husband calls it. 

My husband was out yesterday getting the backyard ready. Lots of limbs and clean up that needs to be done before we plan out our new outside run and garden. Really looking forward to spending time outside. And so are the bunnies. They love their runs inside, but there's no replacement for outside. Fresh air, grass, new scenery. Does a bunny good. 

Also planning what to put in the garden this year. Want to try some new plants for the bunnies. We did really good with carrots, parsley, cilantro last year. The boys loved all of it. Especially the baby carrots and carrot tops. But looking into kale, arugula (more leafy greens). Also broccoli too. Still going over the list of veggies that are good for bunnies. Still have time before planting. Hopefully our strawberry plants yield a good crop too. Last year our bunnies were just a bit young for fruit so the wild animals, squirrels mostly got most of the crop. Now that our boys are bigger and LOVE strawberries, can't wait to see what comes up this year. 

And also the plans for our Road Trip are coming together. Already took off from work so that we can go get Luna during the week rather than deal with traffic during the weekend. My husband will have me up 2:00 AM to leave at 3:00 AM. Three hours on the road we will stop for breakfast and be there around 9 or 10 AM. Hopefully this time the weather will cooperate. But with mountains, no one really knows. 

Looking forward so much to seeing our Luna again. And bringing her home. That's the nervous part for me. The travel. But Neville did so well that I'm not too concerned. Just hope she does the same. And I think she will. Coming from a strong line. 

K


----------



## wendymac

Oh my goodness, she's absolutely adorable!!!!!!! She and Neville are going to make some awesome babies! The waiting has to be driving you crazy...I know it would, me. LOL

I can't wait to follow your journey on the DM Lions!


----------



## LakeCondo

I recommend planting fennel, both for humans & rabbits. It's a perennial, though sometimes it dies down, but will come back & reseeds as well. Virtually the whole plant is edible. I often pick off a sprig & eat it while I'm gardening. After it flowers & makes seeds, you can eat them while still soft, or let them dry on the plant & save for winter. Fennel's only disadvantage is that it's tall [6 ft], so if it's in a flower bed, it has to be in the back.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> I recommend planting fennel, both for humans & rabbits. It's a perennial, though sometimes it dies down, but will come back & reseeds as well. Virtually the whole plant is edible. I often pick off a sprig & eat it while I'm gardening. After it flowers & makes seeds, you can eat them while still soft, or let them dry on the plant & save for winter. Fennel's only disadvantage is that it's tall [6 ft], so if it's in a flower bed, it has to be in the back.



Thanks LC, definitely will look that up. And I know the right spot for it. My neighbor has a nasty wooden illegal fence that I am forced to look at so 6 ft plants will be perfect to plant something that will be good for all of us and hide that eye sore.

Thanks. If you have any other suggestions please let me know.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Oh my goodness, she's absolutely adorable!!!!!!! She and Neville are going to make some awesome babies! The waiting has to be driving you crazy...I know it would, me. LOL
> 
> I can't wait to follow your journey on the DM Lions!



I know! But thanks to Adeline and you posting pics and reading your posts, it helps keep the craziness away. lol 

Thanks so much for the encouragement. Will definitely share our journey.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Last night, SUCCESSFULLY did nail trimming! My husband and I as a team got our boys relaxed and nails done. My husband has bonded so well with all the boys that all he has to do is talk to them and they will calm down enough so that I can trim. And I have to say, I was proud myself not being as hesitant or as nervous so it wasn't a long time they had to stay still. Practice makes perfect. And with bunnies you need a plan so that stress doesn't enter into it. All the boys did very well and had a romp afterwards. Hoping this is a sign that our plan is showing promise.

Also my husband's idea of setting up the x-pen in front of all the crates is working. Our boys are curious about each other but all my boys are very possessive of their space so anxiety with one running free and another in their crate was starting to show. No aggression or charging, but we saw a bit of nervousness. And rather than experience a problem, it's easier just to nip it in the bud now and acknowledge they are individuals and we and the other bunnies should respect their space. 

They got to see each other and they know each other are there, but when out and about, we are showing them respect for each other by not allowing them under the crates or near them to chin mark. Work out well. And will be used more now that we saw how well it worked out. 

I know it sounds odd that we have such a plan, but after the debaucle of the bonding of Kreacher and Dobby, we had to figure out how they could live together separately in peace. And they are doing it. To our surprise. That's why we say that a lot of people don't realize how intelligent these little critters are and how well they adapt when given time. They are truly amazing.

K


----------



## wendymac

I hate nail trimming, especially the ones with dark toenails. I actually use my really bright sewing light, so I can see. Kudos on keeping them relaxed the whole time, and as stress-free as possible!

I do the same thing with our Xpen. I didn't need it as much when the cages were hanging, and just used it to keep them from getting urinated on from above. LOL Now that they're stacked, I just block the other cages off.

I bet they had a lot of fun...they could see each other, but didn't have to worry about the others marking their cages.

I agree with you...bunnies are VERY intelligent! I'm not sure they're up there with dogs or other animals, but they're definitely not stupid. 

YAY for happy buns!


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> I hate nail trimming, especially the ones with dark toenails. I actually use my really bright sewing light, so I can see. Kudos on keeping them relaxed the whole time, and as stress-free as possible!
> 
> I do the same thing with our Xpen. I didn't need it as much when the cages were hanging, and just used it to keep them from getting urinated on from above. LOL Now that they're stacked, I just block the other cages off.
> 
> I bet they had a lot of fun...they could see each other, but didn't have to worry about the others marking their cages.
> 
> I agree with you...bunnies are VERY intelligent! I'm not sure they're up there with dogs or other animals, but they're definitely not stupid.
> 
> YAY for happy buns!


Definitely dark nails do hinder the sight of the quick. And most of my boys are dark nail so it did take me some time to build up confidence in what I'm doing. But in the end, my husband and I found a way to make this chore less stressful for all of us. 

Yea, they did have a lot of fun seeing each other, and know that no one could get that close. Willard was having a hard time being an intact male. He really is possessive of his area. Now he's not aggressive to us at all, but he does get a bit antsy when the others come around. I just don't want fighting. I know how bad it can turn out. Rabbits can be very vicious and I don't need injured rabbits or big vet bills. 

We do what's best for our bunnies. We look at them as individuals and plan accordingly. I think it's better for the relationship as a whole. 

Ditto on the YAY for happy buns! 

K


----------



## Samara

I just wanted to drop a line and say I read your blog cover to cover this morning and WOO! Your family sounds amazing. I can't wait for future updates.

:energizerbunny:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I just wanted to drop a line and say I read your blog cover to cover this morning and WOO! Your family sounds amazing. I can't wait for future updates.
> 
> :energizerbunny:



Thanks Samara for dropping in and reading my blog. Thanks, I have to say I think my family is amazing. Our bunnies have been such a pleasure and have brought both myself and my Husband out of a very dark place in our life. To that I will always be truly grateful to our boys! 

K


----------



## holtzchick

Wow Karen, you seem to be VERY popular! I also just read your blog from cover to cover and it's AMAZING to see how you've progressed throughout the year. You are indeed a strong person and VERY optimistic despite the difficulties that life has thrown at you! I also LOVE the way you treat your bunnies and too have the same awe when it comes to how intelligent and unique each bunny really is. My favorite of your bunnies has GOT to be Dobby! He's lovely. Kreacher almost reminds me of my Peter, Neville is a stunner for sure, Luna is just precious and I don't believe I saw pictures of Willard because you didn't take any if I'm not mistaken. Awh I wish my boyfriend was as into my animals as your husband is with the buns! He likes Peter but doesn't realize just how intelligent he is, but then again, he's really into his budgies. It's very sweet to see such a big man giving vitamins and baths to these two little birdies, it shows a big heart and speaking of that is definitely something you have! You've transformed your life tremendously from the sounds of it and glad to hear that the buns have helped you progress and that they bring so much joy to both your husband and yourself! Looking forward to seeing future pictures of the kids 

Oh, and P.S. I think that ZRabbitry is a great catchy name. I wish you the best of luck on your journey with it!


----------



## ZRabbits

*holtzchick wrote: *


> Wow Karen, you seem to be VERY popular! I also just read your blog from cover to cover and it's AMAZING to see how you've progressed throughout the year. You are indeed a strong person and VERY optimistic despite the difficulties that life has thrown at you! I also LOVE the way you treat your bunnies and too have the same awe when it comes to how intelligent and unique each bunny really is. My favorite of your bunnies has GOT to be Dobby! He's lovely. Kreacher almost reminds me of my Peter, Neville is a stunner for sure, Luna is just precious and I don't believe I saw pictures of Willard because you didn't take any if I'm not mistaken. Awh I wish my boyfriend was as into my animals as your husband is with the buns! He likes Peter but doesn't realize just how intelligent he is, but then again, he's really into his budgies. It's very sweet to see such a big man giving vitamins and baths to these two little birdies, it shows a big heart and speaking of that is definitely something you have! You've transformed your life tremendously from the sounds of it and glad to hear that the buns have helped you progress and that they bring so much joy to both your husband and yourself! Looking forward to seeing future pictures of the kids
> 
> Oh, and P.S. I think that ZRabbitry is a great catchy name. I wish you the best of luck on your journey with it!


Thanks holtzchick for dropping in and reading my blog. Thanks so much for all your kind words. I am so grateful because it was my Husband's idea to get rabbits. And he wasn't really thrilled at the time but was there to support me. But oh my boys drew him in. My Husband has such a kind heart, and was truly devastated when we lost Henry, that I'm so pleased and thrilled that he's gotten so much from our boys. So much so that the boys have really attached themselves to him. They all love to sit under his chair in the kitchen. And Dobby will actually come running when my Husband calls his name. Will lay or sit next to my Husband's recliner when out so that all my Husband has to do is reach down for a scratch. Dobby has even started grooming him. He's taught Willard to stand tall for a treat. Kreacher will not let my Husband out of his crate without my husband petting him. And will groom my husband and purr. Neville is now starting to be curious of my Husband too. Neville loves to come up, touch my husband's outstretched hand and binkie away to come back and do it all over again. 

My joy is watching all this. I get the same reactions from my boys, but seeing this man that I love so much, who gave me the best gift of a Son, who taught me that animals are something special, is what helps me through this dark time. 

ZRabbits was my Husband's idea. And both of us are looking forward to this journey together with our bunnies. 

I truly hope with this blog, someone out there in that dark place will stumble over this forum, read my blog and others and see that these sweet, intelligent animals, or any animal especially budgies, can help you find your way again. Can make a harden heart soft and receptive again. It has been an amazing transformation. And so totally grateful that it happen. All because of BUNNIES! 


K


----------



## ZRabbits

Oh BTW, Here's Willard:


----------



## holtzchick

Oh my, Willard is beautiful! (I guess I should say handsome lol). 

I'm truly sorry for your loss and glad that the bunnies helped heal your pain in one way or another. I know what you mean, a year ago when I got Peter, I was depressed and in aching pain from it as well. The fact that I can give so much to them, and have them give so much to me in return has been like therapy for me! I've never felt better than I do now in their company  Animals are truly amazing as are rabbits and the bonds they form with their owners are one of a kind!


----------



## Samara

I do have to say I think Willard is my favorite of your buns; his sad tale, his open expression...

There is just something about him!

Gimme!! 

:hugsquish:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I do have to say I think Willard is my favorite of your buns; his sad tale, his open expression...
> 
> There is just something about him!
> 
> Gimme!!
> 
> :hugsquish:



Yes, have to agree. There is something special about Willard. That look and that slight head tilt melts my heart as well as my Husbands. Willard and Dobby are my Husband's favorite bunnies. He loves them all, but those two are truly his little buddies. So much so, my Husband's nickname for Willard is "Bunny Bear". And Dobby's is Dobinski. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, Willard is such a little cutie butt! He reminds me so much of my neighbor's bunny, his fur is solid brown but they're both Nethies and his name is Howard which is close to Willard  Very sweet!! And I call Rory my Bunny Bear, among other things (such as Hare Bear!). Paul always says, "He is NOT A BEAR!!!"


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww, Willard is such a little cutie butt! He reminds me so much of my neighbor's bunny, his fur is solid brown but they're both Nethies and his name is Howard which is close to Willard  Very sweet!! And I call Rory my Bunny Bear, among other things (such as Hare Bear!). Paul always says, "He is NOT A BEAR!!!"


Actually I just read your blog about Howard. I love Willard's coloring. His coat has so many interesting shades of brown in his coat. And his underbelly is such a lovely cream color. If I knew his background, since he's still an intact male, I would definitely have little Willards running around. But since I don't know his background, I would be irresponsible doing so. So he will be the Only Willard, aka "Bunny Bear. 

K


----------



## holtzchick

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, Willard is such a little cutie butt! He reminds me so much of my neighbor's bunny, his fur is solid brown but they're both Nethies and his name is Howard which is close to Willard  Very sweet!! And I call Rory my Bunny Bear, among other things (such as Hare Bear!). Paul always says, "He is NOT A BEAR!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just read your blog about Howard. I love Willard's coloring. His coat has so many interesting shades of brown in his coat. And his underbelly is such a lovely cream color. If I knew his background, since he's still an intact male, I would definitely have little Willards running around. But since I don't know his background, I would be irresponsible doing so. So he will be the Only Willard, aka "Bunny Bear.
> 
> K
Click to expand...


Awh, why is it that everyone adds "bear" to all of their cuties. It just seems to stick that way, just like my little Pandora is now Panda Bear  

I agree though, Willard is gorgeous!


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Pembrooke just wanted to drop in and say hi to all her ZRabbit friends!
Beautiful bunnies and am loving this blog!!!!!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Pembrooke just wanted to drop in and say hi to all her ZRabbit friends!
> Beautiful bunnies and am loving this blog!!!!!
> Jj


Thanks Jj. So glad that Pembrooke stopped by.

Dobby sends :big kiss:

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Today our Neville turns 11 weeks old. It feels like he's been with us forever. He looks like he's getting so big, but he's got LOTS of hair and wool






In this pic it shows his length. He's really not that long but the skirt makes him look long. Which would be an issue if he was 6 months old showing as a Junior. 






Here you can see the mane forming. Also you can see there is still wool on his ears. 






This pic shows how the mane is getting longer since we brought him home.






I wanted to show you his face. At 10 weeks his facial hair is receding, but double manes do hold their face hair longer. 






Had to show another view of his back and mane.







As I'm reading the guidelines I'm studying Neville as I do it. I'm looking forward to keep track of his growth, physically and mane and skirt. 

He was a pistol today. Trying to get him to stay still for pics. I can't bribe him because he's still too young. And he's smart enough to know pellets are NOT treats. lol

K


----------



## ellay

I want him. He is so precious!! It makes me want to adopt a friend for Elena.


----------



## ZRabbits

*ellay wrote: *


> I want him. He is so precious!! It makes me want to adopt a friend for Elena.



Same goes for your Elena. Shame we live so far apart, I would love for them to meet. They could listen to music together, and we could laugh at the antics they both pull. I'd bet Elena would teach Neville a few moves like she's showed us on the videos. Still love that flop and roll. lol 

K


----------



## ellay

Haha! Those two would be so funny together :biggrin: But the cuteness factor would be so high that I'm not sure any of us could handle it. Our hearts would melt instantly.


----------



## ZRabbits

*ellay wrote: *


> Haha! Those two would be so funny together :biggrin: But the cuteness factor would be so high that I'm not sure any of us could handle it. Our hearts would melt instantly.



Have to say I agree with you on that one. lol

K


----------



## wendymac

He is so adorable!!!!! And you can definitely see the difference between his mane and his baby hair. When he's all done shedding/growing, will the only area without the long hair be across his shoulders and back area?

He has the sweetest, cutest face! I'd be spending most of my time driving him crazy by kissing him. Love his flyaway locks. :heartbeat:


----------



## ZRabbits

He should have shorter hair at the shoulders and back (saddle). We will see what will happen as he grows. The single mane lionheads have the short fur like the Netherland, but Neville being a DM, I believe it will be quite different. Only time will tell. 

Once he hits that 6 month mark and when I've really examined Luna at the same age, I'll be able to see who has the good traits and who are lacking some of the conformation. ie: Neville's ears which still have wool on them. 

Still in the studying period with my lionheads. I'm in the process now of joining the ARBA. I've got to be a member of 5 years before I can even petition for a COD. Then I've got three years to get my rabbitry ready. I've been reading that Chocolate Tort is a hard color to do, but there is a way which is explained in the Guidebook. Lots of good information from those who already been there. I believe no one has a COD for that color. Will see what will happen in 5 years time. 

Also I read that 2013 the Convention will be near you? Should be really interesting.

K 

BTW, I was giving him kisses and hugs just now. You caught me! lol


----------



## Samara

ZRabbits wrote:


> Today our Neville turns 11 weeks old.Â Â  It feels like he's been with us forever.Â  He looks like he's getting so big, but he's got LOTS of hair and wool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pic it shows his length.Â  He's really not that long but the skirt makes him look long.Â  Which would be an issue if he was 6 months old showing as a Junior.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the mane forming.Â Â  Also you can see there is still wool on his ears.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic shows how the mane is getting longer since we brought him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show you his face.Â  At 10 weeks his facial hair is receding, but double manes do hold their face hair longer.Â Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to show another view of his back and mane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm reading the guidelines I'm studying Neville as I do it.Â  I'm looking forward to keep track of his growth, physically and mane and skirt.Â
> 
> He was a pistol today.Â  Trying to get him to stay still for pics.Â  I can't bribe him because he's still too young.Â  And he's smart enough to know pellets are NOT treats. lol
> 
> K




I'm sorry Ma'am but your rabbit seems to have exploded.


----------



## Samara

What kind of feeding schedule do you have for the boys? 

And what kind of pellet do you feed? I can't recall seeing it so far in the blog. h34r2


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> What kind of feeding schedule do you have for the boys?
> 
> And what kind of pellet do you feed? I can't recall seeing it so far in the blog. h34r2


Dobby, Kreacher & Willard get Zupreem Timothy pellets in the morning and veggies with fruit at night (6-6:30, that's when I get home from work). They have free choice Timothy hay all day. 

Neville and Luna (when she gets here) get free choice Alfalfa pellets (Oxbow Essential for Young Rabbits) and free choice Timothy hay all day long. When they hit that 7 month mark, Neville will make the transition to Timothy pellets, but Luna because I'll be breeding her at 7-8 months will stay on the Alfalfa pellets.

K


----------



## Samara

Ahh, I DO remember seeing the Oxbow Essential for Young Rabbits in your blog. 

How do you measure out their pellet portions? I've always free fed pellets. The vet never said Bailey (my first rabbit) was overweight...

Now I'm looking at Gubble and thinking he could very well become a wee meatloaf the way he eats. 

Molly has a 5 week old litter of 3 right now and I've got them on her Manna Pro pellets plus a mix of Timothy and Alfalfa hay. Molly gets veggies, but none for the wee ones yet!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Ahh, I DO remember seeing the Oxbow Essential for Young Rabbits in your blog.
> 
> How do you measure out their pellet portions? I've always free fed pellets. The vet never said Bailey (my first rabbit) was overweight...
> 
> Now I'm looking at Gubble and thinking he could very well become a wee meatloaf the way he eats.
> 
> Molly has a 5 week old litter of 3 right now and I've got them on her Manna Pro pellets plus a mix of Timothy and Alfalfa hay. Molly gets veggies, but none for the wee ones yet!


Believe me took a while for me to figure out after stopping free choice pellets. I started with little less the 1/2 a cup. Wasted pellets each time. So now I'm down to 1/4 cup which seems to be the perfect amount. They now finish everything. And because I've done that they are eating more hay which is less fattening. And in the morning, they do greet me for the pellets but not like they are starving. 

Neville was on the Manna Pro when I brought him home. I would have continued on it but the only size bag I could get around here was 50 lbs. My older boys couldn't be on alfalfa based pellets so the only one that would be eating all that was Neville. So thanks to LakeCondo's suggestion, I looked Oxbow Essential up, did some research, and to be perfectly honest, Neville had no problems with the transition. 

K


----------



## Samara

Sounds good to me. I'm going to give that a shot. The Tractor Supply store in my town sells 25lb and 50lb bags. I buy the 25lb and store it in air tight containers. 

I used to feed Oxbow. After Bailey passed away when I brought home Atts and Gubs I stayed with the breeders recommendations (which was the Manna Pro). 

Oxbow has always been top notch around the local vet community and Bailey was always healthy. I think the next trip for rabbit food will come with a transition to it. 

I like to mix up the Timothy hay with Orchard Grass occasionally also.


----------



## ZRabbits

Yea I've found my boys like the mixture of Timothy Hay and Orchard grass every once in a while too. Gives them variety. 

K


----------



## Samara

I've found they like to sleep in the softer grass hays. I can't blame them. I always want to pile it up into a bed too. I love the smell of grass fields!


----------



## ZRabbits

I guess because I've always had their hay in their litter boxes, they sleep on either the Timothy or the Orchard. They all flop in their, after making sure it's just right. Dobby is funny to watch. He will take individual stalks and move them to where he likes and then flop and then start munching. 

Have to agree with you how my house smells after fresh Orchard or Timothy is put out for the boys. Smells really good. Better than air fresheners or perfume sprays.

K


----------



## Samara

:yeahthat:


----------



## ZRabbits

Kreacher and Dobby today are now 11 months old. I can't believe how fast it went. 9 months ago these little creatures came into our home. I had read load of information but when they came it was such a new experience. 

Today they have turned into such gentlemen. They are truly a pleasure to have in our home and bring loads of joy to us every day. 

Dobby yesterday was out of his crate roaming the living for 4 hours. It was like he owned the place. Love to see Dobby laying next to Jake, both of them together like it's been like that forever. And that's good. He loves being out of his crate. You have no idea how much he loves it. He's a perfect gentleman and has proved himself worthy of these bouts outside his crate. No poops, no peeing, no chewing, just relaxing. And visiting. Dobby now comes when you call his name. His favorite spot to relax is under my chair in the living room. He loves it there. He can see everything in the living room from every direction. He stretches out there, cleans himself, stretches again, and lays completely flat, sprawled out for a nice nap. But then he gets his burst of energy and boy can you hear him book. 

Kreacher is Kreacher. He's the love bunny. When he's out he enjoys his romps but mostly he likes the attention. He eats it up. He will stay with you forever as long as you are massaging the back his neck and scratching between his ears and his forehead. He almost completely fell asleep in my arms yesterday, that's how relaxed he is. Always get the purring and if he really enjoys his massage, I get groomed. This bunny "with attitude" has turned into a gentleman ten fold. He had rough start when we first got him, and the "barbering" incident made us truly aware of what bunnies can do with each other. But once separated from Dobby, he found his own way. And has been a pleasure since the separation. 

These two were my starter bunnies. And they have taught me well. And have shown that I got it right and I can do it. And so can they. 

K


----------



## Samara

Best parents you could ask for! Bravo on your amazing family!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Best parents you could ask for! Bravo on your amazing family!



Thanks Sammy. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Weekend over, back to work. Not much on the boys, they are doing well this morning. 

I need to start getting ready for Luna. My husband will be setting up her permanent crate so that the boys will see another is on it's way. My husband has already cleaned and disinfected the temporary crate for that pre-entrance to the tribe. 

Also will be sending in my application sometime this week to ARBA. Need to establish ZRabbits. It's time to start putting things in order so that when the times comes, the foundation is secure and steady. It's going to be an interesting time. If you don't know what I'm saying, once Luna is here and part of the tribe, we can concentrate ON the tribe and it's development. 



K


----------



## Samara

I hope you have a good day!

Keep us posted as you can about the process; I'm really curious about it!


----------



## laylabunny

Stopping by to say hi!  I'll have to read to catch up with what's going on, but it's nice to meet another lionhead breeder!


----------



## ZRabbits

*laylabunny wrote: *


> Stopping by to say hi!  I'll have to read to catch up with what's going on, but it's nice to meet another lionhead breeder!


Hi, 

Glad you stopped by. Really looking forward to talking to a knowledgeable lionhead breeder. Need all the help I can get. Fresh start, new beginning. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Count Down Begins! 5 days and counting. 

Can't wait to bring my Luna home. It's supposed to be such a beautiful day. Throughout the Mid-Atlantic. But Wednesday, it's supposed to be getting chilly again. 

Well it will definitely be better weather than when we went the first time to pick up Neville. Snow/rain/sleet/hail when we hit the mountains. To you West cost people, they are hills. lol

Everything is ready. The boys know something is up but are settling in with the new additional crate. Boy did they notice it though. Willard and Dobby just stared at it. And when Kreacher was out and about, he would stand up and look up at it. And the nose would be going 2-1/2 billion miles an hour. 

They know something is up. And they are all taking it in stride. 

Have to say, for the 1,000th time, Bunnies are sure a lot of fun! They grab you right at the heartstring. And you never want them to let go. 

So excited to start my rabbitry. Another DM coming to ZRabbits. Full pedigree. Full 4 generations pure. What a lovely way to start. And good news, my breeder got new stock. So hopefully we will bring another doe home in the future. She so excited with this new stock (purebreds) and can't wait to see what she comes out with.

Now's the time we take baby steps. Our priority is to make sure Neville and Luna grow up healthy. No rushing here. Babies will come in time. 

Well time for work. All stay safe.

K


----------



## Samara

Woo hoo!


----------



## wendymac

So exciting! The boys are probably wondering if there's anything in the crate yet. LOL

Will you be keeping all of your rabbits in the house?

How awesome that your breeder added new stock. It'll make getting your rabbitry started that much easier.

I'm sure Neville is going to really like her, when she gets a bit older. haha


----------



## LakeCondo

He'd better. lol


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> So exciting! The boys are probably wondering if there's anything in the crate yet. LOL
> 
> Will you be keeping all of your rabbits in the house?
> 
> How awesome that your breeder added new stock. It'll make getting your rabbitry started that much easier.
> 
> I'm sure Neville is going to really like her, when she gets a bit older. haha


Believe me, they have their eyes on it. 

And yes all my rabbits will be indoors. We made commitment and want the babies to be close and safe. Any issues, and we will be right there. And Jake will let us know if there is anything out of the norm. 

I'm excited with the stock my breeder got. Makes it easier and safe knowing the lineage is clean and well maintained. That's how I deal with the miles I have to travel and the early time I get up. We know we are not making any false journeys. 

Neville will definitely like when he gets older. He's really maturing and it appears to be more advanced than Dobby or Kreacher because he was a bit younger. He's really settled in and his personality is just shining through. He has become close to all of us. He gives my husband kisses between the bars now that he knows what we look like. Combing out is definitely working. And I enjoy the handling and grooming much better now that he's grown up a bit. We work well together and even the underbelly is getting much easier. He's starting to understand that this is the way it is and will relax. I can remember the first time, there were three pounds of poopies and a whiz in my lap. Now there nothing, maybe 1 poop. He's really coming along. 

4 more days and counting!


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> He'd better. lol


I don't think there will be a punishment or a need for discipline. Once those hormones start raging, he will definitely know what to do. 

K


----------



## Samara

Bow chicka wow wow... :singing:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Bow chicka wow wow... :singing:


Mo bunny porn here. lol Or am I missing something? 

K


----------



## Samara

Hehe, just that Lake and Wendy were talking about Neville really liking Luna when they are older.  I was predicting the future!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Hehe, just that Lake and Wendy were talking about Neville really liking Luna when they are older.  I was predicting the future!


lol, but I see it differently. I see a sweet relationship that will produce gorgeous, healthy babies. That will grow to be Handsome Healthy Adults. 

When I hear porn, I think of it just being for the "fun of it". No worries about the outcome. Far from what ZRabbits is all about. 

K


----------



## Samara

Touche. :spintongue


----------



## LakeCondo

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *LakeCondo wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> He'd better. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a punishment or a need for discipline. Once those hormones start raging, he will definitely know what to do.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

I was thinking of a topic last fall about a buck in a larger rabbitry who didn't breed with a doe. He'd bred before with other does & wasn't that old. I don't know how it turned out, but I suggested dim lighting & Barry White music. lol


----------



## Samara

LOL; I don't know, you could always try some Get Down, Make Love by Queen too...take them for a moonlit walk on the beach...throw rose petals at them.


----------



## LakeCondo

They'd love the rose petals, to eat. lol


----------



## Samara

True story!


----------



## ZRabbits

Sammy & LC, 

You guys crack me up! And this only goes to show what good folks are really on this sight. We all like to have fun. It kind of breaks up the monotony.

Well, will see when the times comes if Barry White and rose petals work. Hopefully they will just be like rabbits and we won't have to pull out the white wine and candles. 

Thanks guys for the chuckle!

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce

You must be waiting ever so patiently!!!!
EEe! Can't wait!
Jj


----------



## LakeCondo

We didn't suggest wine, Karen. A tipsy rabbit would be a horrible sight. 2 would be even worse. lol

Anyway, they'll know each other before time to "know" each other, unlike in the other rabbitry's situation.


----------



## Samara

:big kiss:

Agreed on the monotony break up.


----------



## ZRabbits

ZRabbits are all ready for the arrival of Luna in two days! Already contacted the breeder, everything is a launch. Luna is doing so well. Completely weaned and eating pellets and hay, and drinking her water. 

Today is supposed to be a beautiful day so we will be out getting stuff done in the yard, on the vehicle and disinfecting Luna' hold crate (temporary) once more just be sure. We will use the strategies as we did with Neville. She will spend 2 weeks in the kitchen getting used the atmosphere and activities of our home. This worked perfectly for Neville. He had no problems when he went to his permanent crate. 

All the boys know somethings up but are taking it in stride. Dobby knows something and is a bit upset because the last time he really missed us because of the time we were gone. But this time, I know and will greet him first immediately after Jake. Jake is at the door so he will be greeted first. But I'll sit with Dobby as soon as possible so that he can calm down. 

We will both be thrilled once we get Luna home. Then we can relax and just watch her grow. Looking forward to really getting to know what a doe is. As I have all boys, a little girl will be a completely different experience. Looking forward to seeing how different boys are from girls. 

All the boys are doing well. Dobby and Kreacher are just maturing into such sweet bunnies. Next month, truly can't believe they will be 1 year old. And what I've read really is true. Once they hit close to that year mark, the maturity level really sets in and their personalities really shine through. 

Dobby is our House Bunny. He loves to be out and about with us. Loves to play in the curtains and likes to lay by Jake on the floor at Dad's feet. He comes when my husband calls him. Will stand when asked to for his treats. No peeing while he's out. Not even a poop. Has never chewed on anything other than treats given to him. 

Kreacher is our "Snuggle" Bunny. He likes to run around and explore, but would rather sit with me and get cuddles. He loves his neck and ears rubbed so much that he actually will fall asleep in my arms. He's not as high strung as he was as a teenager but has settled into adulthood very nicely. The "Attitude" is gone and he's just turned into a pleasure to be around. He loves my husband's t-shirt and will "make his bed" every night so that he can be comfortable to lay on it. It's just funny to watch him fuss with it and smooth it out so it's just right. 

Willard we are finding out that he's a bit insecure in the living room. We thought he was just marking (poops) but as we observed more and more, he loves the smaller room in the kitchen. He will binky and run circles around my husband's kitchen chair and will also settle down and relax. But in the living room, he seems more on guard and we will find him more in the kitchen every time. So we stopped the living room run and have now just let him run in the kitchen. No more marking, except one or two under my husband's chair. I guess so all know he was there. lol. In the living room he loves his crate. And we are finding him out with us more now then ever sitting on his shelf relaxing instead under it hiding. We figured it out. Took a little time but we did. Willard is very happy with the schedule we have for him now. He even how greets me more and more and I have no problems giving him scratches on his forehead which he really likes. I feel good because he now opens up to me and not just to my husband. 

Neville, what a sweetie. He is growing up to be such a sweet bunny. He is getting with the program, especially when the bag opens. The bag meaning wheat grass. Our boys all know what the bag is, but now Neville is joining waiting his turn for a treat of wheat grass. He loves it. And truly excellent for them. No other treats yet. In about another month, we will start slowly introducing veggies. And at 7 months fruits will be introduced. We are watching Neville come into his own. He loves his like house and will stretch out now completely on it and take naps. And we are finally starting to see his face. And his mane is really coming in. We laugh because he looks like he has a Beatle haircut. Yesterday when he was in the kitchen for his run, boy can that little bunny hoof it. Was doing his circles and binkies. We cheered him on. "You go Neville". But all our bunnies get that. Neville now knows his name and will acknowledge you when you call it. His little ears go up and he will look at you. 

So all is well at ZRabbits. Looking forward to the new arrival and learning what it is to have a little girl. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Your trip last time was in bad weather, so this one probably will be shorter, unless you're going to a place further away.

PS Calling it a mop haircut won't show your age like the Beatles reference does. lol


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Your trip last time was in bad weather, so this one probably will be shorter, unless you're going to a place further away.
> 
> PS Calling it a mop haircut won't show your age like the Beatles reference does. lol


Nope going to the same place. Will look forward to nicer weather. Last time was such a bear! But well worth the trip. Neville is definitely one heck of a Lion head.

Ah, not a young chickie here. Plus my husband grew up in the 60's and even had a chance to see the Beatles before they were even Beatles. Do you remember the Quarry Men, the Silver Beatles? John Lennon's first two bands. Plus my husband got to meet John Lennon again in Love Park, Philadelphia. John and Yoko. And no my husband didn't ask him anything about the Beatles. Only how he was doing. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

What a beautiful day it was here in New Jersey. And yes, all my boys enjoyed the fresh air and sunshine as well. 

Set up the X-Pen in the front yard, brought out the little house we have and each of my boys got a turn to feel the breeze on their face, the sunshine on their back and taste of newly green clover. They all really enjoyed. 

But the best one to watch was the baby, Neville. He was such a trip! Not scared at all. Loved the feel of the breeze, and once he found clover, boy did he enjoy a nice taste. Running around, binkieing, he truly had a good time. Was so glad we could get the boys outside. 

Now all of them are crashed out. Fresh air does a body good. And they all enjoyed it so much. 

Once Luna is home and settled we can then start actually working on the garden and bunny run in the backyard. Have all the plans. Know what we are going to plant this year and where. But with the road trip on our minds, not really focused yet. 

But we did get them out today. They needed it. I know I did and enjoyed watching them. Wasn't anything to set up the X-pen and sit out with them. Did me some good too. 

We are all set. Now just the wait until Tuesday. Temporary crate is all set up. Bowls and litter box all washed and ready. Now all we need to do is put Luna in it. I'm just looking at it now, and picturing my little girl in it. I know she's changed a lot since that pic was sent (4 weeks old) and can't wait to see her. She's all weaned, eating her pellets and drinking water like a champ. So she's ready too. 

K


----------



## Samara

I'm wicked excited too; I can't wait to see pictures and hear about how she does!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I'm wicked excited too; I can't wait to see pictures and hear about how she does!



Thanks so much. You have no idea how excited we are. Just can't wait to get her home so that we can really concentrate on what we need to do. 

We have so much to do, bunny garden, our garden, the bunny run, but once we get her home then we can focus and finally chill at the same time. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Boys had a very relaxing evening. More like they were really pooped out. Neville devoured everything. All the pellets, all the hay, and finished his water. Mark, they were all filled before we went to bed last night. Someone expelled a LOT of energy and he was up and ready to go this morning. All of them were. 

Amazing what 15 minutes outside in the fresh air and sun can do for a bunny. And people. 

Looks like it's going to be a nice week. And tomorrow is the DAY! Can't wait for today to be over. Husband checked out the vehicle yesterday and it's ready to go. Hopefully I'll be busy at work and the day will fly by. But, my luck, I'll be staring at the clock all day regardless how busy I am. 

Once she's home, we can relax. Our breeding pair will now get a chance to grow up. I'm not getting any new bunnies for a bit until everyone is settled in. Actually until my first breeding. I want to see how it all goes first. Heck, maybe a beautiful doe out of Neville and Luna could be my next doe. Time will tell.

Luna's temporary crate is ready to go, but my husband and I discussed it last night that if she a bit bigger we might just put her in her permanent crate and forget the temporary. She will still be in the kitchen with us for a few weeks, but she will obtain the heartbeat in our home and then move in with the boys. Our permanent crates are very easy to stack and move so we aren't worried about that. 

Oh well, time to get ready for work. Hope all have a great day. Won't be posting much until we are settled THEN I'll be showing off Luna and begin her journey to adulthood as I have with Neville. 

K


----------



## Samara

:inlove:


----------



## wendymac

Have a safe trip, K! I can't wait to see more pics of Luna. And tomorrow should be a wonderful day to travel, too.


----------



## LindseyG

Good luck! I can't wait to see more photos of beautiful Luna!


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Yay!! Hoping all goes well and it is a safe and enjoyable journey!
Jj


----------



## kmaben

Hope all goes well. So very excited for you! Safe Journey


----------



## Samara

Can't wait for an update and pictures!


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Don't leave us hanging!!!!
Jj


----------



## LakeCondo

She'll probably post early tomorrow morning.


----------



## ZRabbits

Luna is home. She did well with the trip home. 

But came home to something unexpected. 

Neville was hiding in his house. Very much not like him. So when I took the house out, he was circling, his eyes were darting and I knew he was sick. 

Without doing anything else, off to Dr. Joe. Dr. Joe immediately gave him a quick physical and believes Neville has a inner-ear infection. 

Neville is on Baytril, Meclizine and Metacam. Started doses last night. This morning he appears more stable and is out with us. Meaning not hiding. He stays in his litter box. He is eating hay and drinking so that's a good sign. 

Totally exhausted. Have to work. Will update tomorrow. But Neville is doing better.

Thanks so much everyone for your well wishes for our trip to get Luna. She's doing well and is just a sweetheart. Photos will be coming. Neville right now is our priority. Need to get my baby boy back to health. 

My breeder gave me loads of info. And Dr. Joe is right there. 

Talk to you soon. 

K:expressionless


----------



## Samara

Neville is in good hands. Take your time updating about Luna - we understand! Poor Nev  I'll keep him in my thoughts today for you. :feelbetter:


----------



## wendymac

Poor Neville! I hope he's on the mend quickly.


----------



## LakeCondo

What a day! Best wishes for Neville.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Poor Neville sending him betterer hugs.
Amazing of you to catch it that quick, it truly shows how well you know your rabbits. 
Can't wait to see more Luna!
Jj


----------



## BunMommaD

He just did not want Luna to take any of his attention away, did he? Hehehe I'm just kidding of course. Good for you for catching it so quickly! Prayers that he is better soon soon!


----------



## BunMommaD

He just did not want Luna to take any of his attention away, did he? Hehehe I'm just kidding of course. Good for you for catching it so quickly! Prayers that he is better soon soon!


----------



## ZRabbits

Well all your well wishes were received because Neville is definitely on the mend.

Here's a pic from last night. Slight head tilt but his eyes are completely stable now. 







And his Best Buddy there making sure everything is OK.






Thanks everyone for your well wishes and concern. They helped him tons and me and my husband knowing the support we have here at RO. You guys ROCK!

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Now as promised,

ZRabbits is proud to present our new member.

LUNA







She is doing so well and adapting so quickly. Boy there is a difference between males and females. She's just a lover. So calm when we pick her up. And so affectionate and once to see everything. But the one thing that she does is when she gets nervous and that's with Jake because she still doesn't understand this big black thing is she will sit in her water bowl. Wet feet and all. But we are going to get her into her permanent crate so she has more room. Plus I'll put something in there so if she needs to hide from the big black thing, she can. 






K


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm glad Neville is on the mend. And Luna is lovely. Yes, silly thing, to be afraid of Jake, but I guess she needs a hide box for awhile.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> I'm glad Neville is on the mend. And Luna is lovely. Yes, silly thing, to be afraid of Jake, but I guess she needs a hide box for awhile.



Thanks LC. I was thinking the same. Just until she gets used to Jake. He loves his bunnies and is so good with them. So patient and gentle. And he's definitely not a gentle dog. But when he's around the bunnies, what a marshmellow.

So once we set her up in her permanent crate, we will install a box until she gets a little more comfortable. But it's certainly amazing how fast females adjust. See it. It's just so odd, having all these boys and now a girl. And to see the differences already. 

K


----------



## LindseyG

I'm glad that Neville is doing better! Luna is ADORABLE! I love broken bunnies, I am probably going to get a broken black angora when I pick up my baby girl in april. For some reason the girl bunnies are my favorite, they are so mellow and sweet. They can be cranky sometimes but most of the ones I have had have been wonderful.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Beautiful and adorable! What more could anyone want?
Affectionate and loving!
Jj


----------



## wendymac

I'm so glad that Neville is already on the mend. Poor fellow!

Luna is absolutely adorable!!! I foresee beautiful babies in your future.


----------



## Samara

:inlove: :toast:


----------



## kmaben

So glad Neville is getting better. His little face looked so pitiful. Nothing extra hugs wont fix! Love Luna. She'll have those boy whipped into shape in no time.


----------



## Samara

^ Kaley, your avatar is AMAZING LOL


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks everyone. Neville is truly on the mend. He did so well last night that it's like it never happened. His head is almost plumb and he's binkieing and beginning to quick move so I know he's feeling better. Plus the biggest good news was him sitting on top of his house which he loves to do so he can be up high and see everything. Getting down with no problem. This morning, Neville as he usually does, greeted me and was thrilled to see me. Showing me that he can move and jump on his house. Basically saying, "Look Mom, I'm Ok, are you Ok?". My heart just soared. 

Luna is doing well in her new permanent home. She's with the boys now and is now part of the Tribe. I figured I know it's bit early but she's healthy, eating like horse, drinking like a fish, and is so comfortable that I felt bad keeping her away from the rest of the tribe. I'm amazed at how fast a female adapts. It's strange. It's truly like night and day between males and females. She got her first brushing, first flip, and did very well. Just a little struggle with the flip because she really didn't know. I told her to relax and stroked her forehead and she calmed right down. 

Dobby, Willard and Kreacher, along with Neville all know she's there. Willard was a bit jumpy and eyeballed for a while but this morning all is well. Like she's been there for years. No problems. This morning I got all my greeting from everyone. 

ZRabbits is back on track and the Tribe is secure. Jake was very comfortable, still curious of our little girl but comfortable. He's right there with Neville but not as close because Jake knows Neville is feeling so much better. 

Again thank you all so much for your well wishes. It truly helped at a time of panic. 

K


----------



## Samara

:hugsquish::hearts::thumbup


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> :hugsquish::hearts:thumbup


Thanks Sammy! Your well wishes have been a HUGE help getting over this with Neville. 

You have no idea how it freaked us both out. Seeing this sweet creature so helpless brings back bad memories of what we both went through watching our Son Henry. 

As the anniversary looms (April 1st) of the day we found out about how sick Henry was (stupid incompetent Pediatrician said Flu and laziness of not wanting to go to school) it was really hard for us. 

Thanks again! 

K


----------



## Samara

If I was a rabbit I'd want you guys as pet parents to be sure; yours, your husband's and Jake's caring is evident in the postings you make, the time you take in posting, the wonderful pictures and stories, and the excitement with which you talk about them. 

Pat yourselves on the back and give Jake a treat, you guys deserve it. As awful as life can be sometimes losing what's most dear to us, the silver lining can come through the dark at the most unexpected times. Your family of buns were meant for you before anybody knew it, I'm sure of it. 

Life happens in mysterious patterns and gut-wrenching happenings, but our emotions are what make us human and allow us to find joy in even the smallest fuzzy packages.

My grandfather and I were very close growing up. He practically raised my brother and I. He passed away unexpectedly on 11/18/00. I still to this day feel like someone's horse kicked me in the chest when I think about it. Time seems to slow down just to prolong the agony. He was a Marine and I have carried his dog tags with me everyday since then. It's my way of grieving even after all this time. 

Cherish those wee buns as you have shown you guys do; Henry's looking out through their eyes. 

:hearts:


----------



## JjGoesBounce

:yeahthat: So glad to here that Neville is better and that Luna is settling in very well!
 all smiles 
Jj


----------



## LakeCondo

Males & females have a wide range of personalities, with much overlap between the genders, so I'm uncomfortable with stereotyping. Sorry Karen, but your sample size is too small. Think "Men are taller than women." & picture Danny Divito standing next to a 6-ft+ WNBA player.


----------



## Samara

I think personality is ingrained to a certain degree based on health and genetics. I also think that personality depends on how a rabbit is handled and nurtured as they grow.


----------



## wendymac

K, I just thought of something. Neville isn't neutered. And isn't one of your other boys in tact too? If so, watch out for spraying. I had a holland lop, that was a pet (Romeo). He NEVER sprayed, always urinated in the back of his cage, etc. Then I started buying does, and another buck, and put them all together in the rabbitry. It wasn't long before Romeo was spraying EVERYWHERE. When you cleaned his drop pan, there was hardly ever any urine in it.

Anyway, just a heads up. If the non-neutered boys start smelling the doe (when she's older, probably not until closer to the age she can be bred?), be prepared for urine everywhere. That's the reason I'm moving the boys away from the girls. Not only for the spraying, but I think they'll be less sexually frustrated not always smelling doe urine. LOL

I'm so glad to hear that Neville is almost back to his old self! 

As for boys vs. girls...I think it depends on the individual rabbit. Even out of all my girls, some settled in like they'd always lived here and some took a while. Some are more outgoing than the others, in both sexes. Just like some parents complain that daughters turn into monsters in the teen years...I haven't found that to be the case at all. Thank goodness! 

Continued well-wishes for Neville...and I can't wait to see pictures as Luna grows.


----------



## wendymac

Sammy, I think a lot of it is ingrained. I've handled all of my babies, from the second they were born. Out of 7, 3 are in-your-face friendly and run to the front of the cage the second they hear me, and the other 4 stay in the corner. Those 4 don't run from me, and I can pick them up, but they definitely show they're just tolerating me. LOL


----------



## Samara

:bow Hehe


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks Wendy for the heads up regarding Males spraying. Have it covered and have a plan. Willard will not be left frustrated. 

K


----------



## wendymac

That's good! Because Romeo went from being a lovely, wonderful, FRESH smelling rabbit to a huge MESS. Jack sprays a little bit, but not nearly like that little bugger did. You'd put him down in the exercise area and then have to run, because the second his feet hit the floor he was taking off...spraying the whole time. And, boy, do they have range. LOL


----------



## Samara

My husband Dean got sprayed in the EYES the other night by Gubble. Gubble was having out time and Dean was lying on the floor using his laptop and Gubble ran by him, kicked out into the air and sprayed his face and chest. 

I thought someone was going to die. :shock:

After helping Dean safely to the shower the kids and I dried up the mess and tried not to look each other in the eye because we couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## wendymac

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!! Poor Dean! Tell Dean he might want to consider sitting on the sofa next time. LOL!!


----------



## ZRabbits

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Males & females have a wide range of personalities, with much overlap between the genders, so I'm uncomfortable with stereotyping. Sorry Karen, but your sample size is too small. Think "Men are taller than women." & picture Danny Divito standing next to a 6-ft+ WNBA player.



Sorry LC, I'll be more specific. The female I have is much different than the 4 males I have raised so far.

I don't stereotype nor place labels .

K


----------



## MagPie

Hahaha before Harvey got neutered he had really good aim for spraying the cats in the face. I tried realllly hard not to laugh at the cats.

I definitely think it depends on the rabbit too. My Harvey pretty much settled in right away. He decided it was his place and the cats were going to be his friends whether they liked it or not haha.

Annnyway, sooo happy little fluffball Neville is doing better and Luna is such a sweetie.


----------



## BunMommaD

So glad Neville is on the mend! And Luna is SO adorable! So cuddly


----------



## ZRabbits

Saturday Morning! No Work. Get to enjoy the weekend with My Husband, Jake and all my bunnies. 

Neville is doing so well. He was out and about last night. Running around, binkieing. And I know he's getting because he was avoiding me last night and did not want to go back in his crate. But he enjoy his brushing. He's enjoying each time and becoming more and more noisy again while I comb him. He's taking his medicine like a good boy. Not much struggle at all any more. He actually knows we are trying to make him better. Well that's what I see. Also I haven't flipped him yet, and I won't for a bit until he's more secure in his surroundings. Don't want to freak him out. I just look to see if there is anything under his belly and he's clean. He's pooping and peeing has never varied while really ill. He never stopped eating or drinking which is a true plus. He kind of backed off on the pellets at first but now is back strong. 

Luna, she's just a cutie. She looks at you and you just melt. She's very curious and actually enjoys her combing as well. The flip last night was no struggle. She's nice and clean and enjoys the handling. And in the morning when she has her run in the kitchen, she just loves running and binkieing. 

Dobby had a nice time out of his crate. He's so good and we have no problems with him chewing or digging or peeing. He is a true gentleman. He's finding spots in the living that he enjoys laying out. It's like he owns the place. I'll have to picture of it. Before he would just hide under my chair. Now he likes to lay out in the open.

Kreacher and Willard just like their runs in the morning. It's a smaller place and not so overwhelming. But Kreacher does like his time snuggling with me every night while we watch TV. 

Oh forgot to tell you. Willard scared the heck out of us yesterday. As we were greeting everyone, my Husband all of sudden said "Willard, are you OK?" Here was Willard stretch out half in and half out of his litter box. Freaked us both out. We immediately thought he was sick. But he was lounging. He looked so uncomfortable but I guess he wasn't. Willard looked up at us and seemed to say, "What, I'm sleeping. Why did you wake me up?" 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

To all the Well Wishers for Neville's 100% recovery, I truly thank you from the bottom of my heart. It is deeply appreciated. 

Also I think my little girl Luna is a cutie too. Thanks for your compliments. It will be fun to watch this little girl grow up, like it has all my boys. 

K


----------



## Samara

ZRabbits wrote:


> Here was Willard stretch out half in and half out of his litter box.Â  Freaked us both out.Â  We immediately thought he was sick.Â  But he was lounging.



:stikpoke 

:bunnydance:

ullhair:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> ZRabbits wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here was Willard stretch out half in and half out of his litter box. Freaked us both out. We immediately thought he was sick. But he was lounging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :stikpoke
> 
> :bunnydance:
> 
> ullhair:
Click to expand...

lol


Oh well. It is what it is. Rather be upset for a second, then totally blase and not react at all. 


K


----------



## Samara

True story. Glad he was just being a doofus


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> True story. Glad he was just being a doofus



Not really being a doofus, but totally relaxed in our company. You should see how well he sleeps. Totally stretched out, eyes closed. I can stand over him for a good 5 minutes before he'll opened his eyes. Just the fact that he was half in and half out was the reaction factor because of Neville. 

So thrilled this rescue bunny has grown to trust so much that he can sleep that deeply. Have no idea what he went through before, but glad he's made himself at home. 

K


----------



## Samara

:hearts:


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Aww lovely!
I remember the first time Pemby did a dead bunny flop, she was just standing then turned around and fell flat on her side! My cousin panicked and poked her and Pembrooke looked up at her with such a look of distatse it could burn metal.
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on Neville:

I thought his head was straight but it seems its still tilted to the left. He's doing well with it that way, but I don't know if this will be permanent. He's alert, friendly, eating, drinking, pooing and peeing. His eyes have stopped the rolling which I'm thrilled with. The tilt may just be the medication, so we are going to keep massaging his head and neck to stimulate the balance. 

But it truly doesn't matter. I've research Wry Neck and seen worse cases than Neville's and they had a healthy, happy life. Doesn't matter if he's not perfect. He's our baby boy and he always will be. 

We are re-arranging the crates so that he's up off the floor. This weather change could be the culprit of the inner ear infection. But it is always a good idea to re-arrange them. Let them explore new sights. 

My little lion is doing well. He greets us every time we go to his crate. And with the massages, it even more relaxes him. He enjoys our touch. And I have to give credit to my Husband. He's found a way to give Neville's medication without stress now. Took a few days, but we got it down. Neville is taking all his meds and enjoys the bit of a run afterwards as a reward, plus it alleviates some stress by moving around and binkieing. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

That is awesome! Go Neville! He is such a lucky little boy  please share the stress free medication technique...


----------



## BunMommaD

That is awesome! Go Neville! He is such a lucky little boy  please share the stress free medication technique...


----------



## ZRabbits

This is how we did it. Took a bit and boy do I have the scratches to prove it. Neville was responding to our stress level so we needed to calm down so that he would calm down.

Both of us do the medication. I hold him firmly with his weak side to my chest. My husband than comforts with talk and rubbing head and neck area. Once he's calm, my husband rubs his hand over Neville forehead and stop by covering the eyes. Then the syringe is introduced to the mouth. My husband lets him taste it and then Neville starts lapping it up. The remaining is introduced slow and steady. 

This technique was a work in progress but we got it down very good. Just makes sense to calm the bunny before introducing the meds. Always helps. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

^^ thanks for sharing and I agree, a calm bunny is a happy bunny


----------



## ZRabbits

Neville wanted us to do this. He wanted everyone to see he's OK.






K


----------



## ZRabbits

Wanted to share Luna's First Screen Test. lol





K


----------



## mrbunny

I was thinking of whether spring had arrived officially or not, and I remembered that your Luna was coming home on the first day of spring. Guess spring is here! Congrats on the safe arrival of Luna. You look so happy and proud in your picture (previous page...9 now) with her! She's adorable!

Glad to see Neville is hopping around, too!


----------



## mrbunny

Wow, Luna is already doing some mini-binkies in her new home!


----------



## ZRabbits

*mrbunny wrote: *


> I was thinking of whether spring had arrived officially or not, and I remembered that your Luna was coming home on the first day of spring. Guess spring is here! Congrats on the safe arrival of Luna. You look so happy and proud in your picture (previous page...9 now) with her! She's adorable!
> 
> Glad to see Neville is hopping around, too!


Thanks so much. Yes very proud of all my rabbits. But have to say, a tiny bit more because Luna is my first doe. She's just amazes me. As you commented about the mini-binkies, she's already very relaxed in her surroundings. Very confident and very curious. 

And we are so glad Neville is hopping around too. When he relaxes in his crate you can really see the head tilt, but after reading everything I can on it, we are really optimistic that it will truly clear up one day. Might take weeks or a month, but we caught the wry neck fast and got him the medical attention he needs. But we also know that if there is still a head tilt, we will love him just the same. He's very happy and alert, eating and drinking and in all that I read, that's truly a sign that he's happy and content. 

K


----------



## wendymac

I'm so happy seeing Neville out hopping around. It's such a great thing that you're alert to your rabbits behaviors and caught it in time. Awesome parents!!

Luna is so adorable! I love watching the cute little binkies. And she definitely looks like she has no fear. And Jake watching the buns is so cute.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BunMommaD

Love seeing tiny buns hoping and playing  and go Luna! Seems like she has always been there... What a confident little lady


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> I'm so happy seeing Neville out hopping around. It's such a great thing that you're alert to your rabbits behaviors and caught it in time. Awesome parents!!
> 
> Luna is so adorable! I love watching the cute little binkies. And she definitely looks like she has no fear. And Jake watching the buns is so cute.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks Wendy. Does my heart good to see him hopping around. I felt so guilty that he even got sick, but everything I've read is it's tough to even catch. And one thing that always showed up in all the articles, observe and know your bunnies. Catching it fast is the best to help cure. So that give me a little peace of mind. I do know my bunnies. 

Yes, Luna does not fear ANYTHING! It's just amazes me. She rearranges everything in her crate to the way SHE likes it. She's very clean and is always preening herself. Very alert. Very confident. Hopefully these are good traits for a good Mom. 

And yes, Jake does watch and protect HIS bunnies. Right now, he whines because he knows Neville is not up to par and Luna is a bit tiny. A small price to pay for a dog who has unbelievable skills. Our Jake is also a rescue who was deeply abused. And to see him today so thrilled and protective of another animal, shows that with TLC any aggressive abused animal can be saved. For a prosperous, healthy life. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Love seeing tiny buns hoping and playing  and go Luna! Seems like she has always been there... What a confident little lady


Thanks Liz. Yes she definitely is a confident little lady who knows what she wants. And when you look at her, she knows how to make you melt. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

This morning was greeted by Neville, but he seems really sluggish. His head tilt was in a resting mode. So we decided to get him out to see how he felt outside his crate. Different bunny! Our boy is lacking confidence in his footing and agility. Soon as you put him on a rug, he lights up, runs, jumps, head tilt on slight. 

So it appears as though we have a non-traction issue. In other words, Neville in his crate, which is hard plastic bottom doesn't allow him to make quick moves or retreats. Which in turn scares him into a "I'm only sitting in my litter box where I have traction". 

So pulled out a towel and placed it over the plastic in his crate. Also put a new bigger easier entry litter box in there as well. Gave him a bigger bowl for his pellets because he's slowing down on his pellets. And that could be because of the slippery plastic floor. 

Right now he's running in the kitchen on the throw rug like a pro. But will not go on the linoleum like he's done in the past. 

We need to get Neville over this hump and get his confidence back. In order for the medication to really do it's job, Neville definitely needs movement. 

We never thought until we put two and two together. Bunnies need their confidence and secure footing. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

My Neville is doing better, but still has a wry neck. Though when he's out it doesn't look bad but when he looks around he turns his head to the side. It just breaks my heart to see him that way. He's getting more confidence in his movement in his crate after the changes we made. He's more mobile and not scared to move around. Today we made sure Neville had two runs in the kitchen. Plus he had his grooming session along with a nice massage from Dad. 

Hopefully we can keep his spirits up so that he can truly be on the mend. I know wry neck doesn't disappear overnight, but it's such a hard thing to look at when you love your bunny so much. 

Last few days all he was eating was hay. But we were thrilled he was eating. Now with the bigger bowl he is now starting to eat his pellets. He also loves his wheat grass, something that is recommended in many articles. 

I know I've been focusing on my "Heart" bunny, but I have made time for all my bunnies with grooming and special time together. They are all aware that something isn't right because they read our moods, and have been so sweet and understanding in their own ways. 

Luna is absolutely settled in. She rearranges her food dish constantly. Loves the little hut we bought her to hide in. Loves to sprint out of it, jump in her litter box and sprint back in as fast as she can. She even rearranges that as well. Her grooming sessions are so much easier than Neville. And she been taking the flipping over in her on stride. Only once did she panic but was able to calm her down. She's an "in your face" bunny checking me out all the time. Will nudge my hand away when SHE feels like it. lol. And seeing that face peer out at you, you just melt. 

I would say things have settled down here, but we truly are doing everything we can to make my "Heart" Bunny Neville better again. Any suggestions on helping Wry neck would be deeply appreciated. Though I read everything, someone who's been through this could always shed some light. 

K


----------



## wendymac

Poor little fellow! I wish I could help you with the wry neck questions, but I'm more in the dark than you are.  I do know how awful it is to see a fur kid not up to par. Just rest easy, knowing you are doing anything and everything you can for him.

Have you tried giving him a pinch or two of old-fashioned oatmeal? It's great for the digestive system (especially important, I would think, while Neville's on meds) and they really love it. 

That's awesome that Luna's settled in and making herself quite at home. I love the "in your face" bunnies. That's definitely Max. They make all the work really worth it. You can tell, in the video you posted, that she's curious about everything. She shows no fear. 

I love the fact that your hubby is equally involved. It's sweet listening to him in the Luna video, making sure you didn't step on her.


----------



## MagPie

OOooh wheat grass is great. I tried some out with Harvey yesterday and he LOVES it. Plus it's kind of cute watching the blades of grass disappear into his mouth.

Hope everything goes well with Neville.


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Poor little fellow! I wish I could help you with the wry neck questions, but I'm more in the dark than you are.  I do know how awful it is to see a fur kid not up to par. Just rest easy, knowing you are doing anything and everything you can for him.
> 
> Have you tried giving him a pinch or two of old-fashioned oatmeal? It's great for the digestive system (especially important, I would think, while Neville's on meds) and they really love it.
> 
> That's awesome that Luna's settled in and making herself quite at home. I love the "in your face" bunnies. That's definitely Max. They make all the work really worth it. You can tell, in the video you posted, that she's curious about everything. She shows no fear.
> 
> I love the fact that your hubby is equally involved. It's sweet listening to him in the Luna video, making sure you didn't step on her.



Thanks so much Wendy. I appreciate all you kind words. Will look into that oatmeal, but I have to say that this morning most of his pellets were gone. YIPPEE! And Neville was in my face this morning with the "See Mom, I did good last night.". I guess it just takes patience and time. But knowing he's up and about more now after yesterday's changes, makes me feel really good. When they are for the better. 

When we got our first (Dobby and Kreacher) these bunnies were for me. My husband said he would just be my back up. But when we found Willard, it all changed. And my Husband's been there right beside me ever since. They really helped him as much as my husband wanted them to help me. I love to see him interact with them and especially Luna. He just melts when he sees her. And Dobby has become his "Dobinski". Last night every where my Husband went, Dobby and Jake followed him. And to hear my Husband call Dobby name and see him come bouncing from where ever he is, it's just so sweet. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> OOooh wheat grass is great. I tried some out with Harvey yesterday and he LOVES it. Plus it's kind of cute watching the blades of grass disappear into his mouth.
> 
> Hope everything goes well with Neville.


Glad Harvey loved the Wheat Grass. It's truly really good for them. And I love watching the blades of grass disappear as well. 

Thanks for your well wishes for Neville. He's slowly on the mend, but after all the changes we made to help, this morning it looks like we really did the right thing. Neville's confidence is coming back and that will be a huge factor for his recovery.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

11th day of Neville's Wry Neck. Almost done the medication. Two more days. 

Truly see a nice improvement. Neck is still tilted, but his attitude is coming back. With allowing Neville runs twice a day and lots of cuddles, I have to say has helped immensely. He's no longer afraid and loves the massages. This morning was the first morning he was laying outside his litter box. He's used the litter box as his safe haven, but now is laying out more and more every day. Still greets us every morning, but can see he's more active when we are not there. This is all good. 

Luna, well she's an absolute nut. We got her a hay hut so that she could hide in it if she should need it. Just as security for her. Well, she uses it as a launching pad and I have found my little girl is an interior decorator. She moves it all over, along with her food bowl. Every time I go in to get her bowl to feed her, I have to find it first. She did pick out her corner to pee so we got that right. My boys just went where we put it. But not our girl. She had to be special and choose HER spot. She very affectionate and very curious, or should I say extremely curious. When she sits with me, she must inspect my eyes, my nose, my ears, taste my hair, and the list goes on. She even loves to play with my husband's beard. She's eating like a horse. Drinking like a fish. I think she finally realizes she has a home. 

Dobby, Willard and Kreacher are all doing well. They have calmed down since they were very upset that Neville was sick. They now feel that it's OK and that Neville is on the mend. 

It is now molting time at Z-Rabbits. I have been brushing all of them every day and papaya is a must. Hopefully soon, the molting will end and we can get them outside when the weather breaks. 

Looking forward to the weekend and spending time with my bunnies. And working on the garden and their run. Hopefully we have some nice weather so that we can continue the work my husband already started on it. I really miss my garden. I love to tend it as I love to tend to my bunnies. This year the bunnies will have their own little garden with wheat grass abundant. They just love it. And considering that wheat grass is the one thing that pops up every time I read about wry neck, I am convince this special plant must be around all year. As we do grow it in hydroponics as well. 

K


----------



## candykittten

Beautiful buns! I just read your entire blog and your story has been fascinating to follow! 

This is my baby Jacko. A shy little lionhead that I rehomed in September. He was so beautiful as a baby!


----------



## Samara

ohmahgawd, look at Jacko's FACE! You need to get a picture of him yawning and caption it like a lion! leaseplease:


----------



## candykittten

Samara wrote:


> ohmahgawd, look at Jacko's FACE! You need to get a picture of him yawning and caption it like a lion! leaseplease:



He no longer lives with me  I rehomed him after he and Anthony decided they couldn't get along. I didn't have space for two xpens and Jacko was very scared of me. I made some mistakes(forcing attention on a shy bun) which caused him to be very flightly with me; so he went to live with an outdoor colony of female rabbits! He always loved being outside


----------



## Samara

I'm SO sorry I missed that in your post. I feel like an uber chump.  

I bet he likes having a gaggle of girls though!


----------



## ZRabbits

*candykittten wrote: *


> Samara wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ohmahgawd, look at Jacko's FACE! You need to get a picture of him yawning and caption it like a lion! leaseplease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He no longer lives with me  I rehomed him after he and Anthony decided they couldn't get along. I didn't have space for two xpens and Jacko was very scared of me. I made some mistakes(forcing attention on a shy bun) which caused him to be very flightly with me; so he went to live with an outdoor colony of female rabbits! He always loved being outside
Click to expand...

What a cutie Jacko was. Love his mane. So sorry about the lack of bonding between him and Anthony, but you truly did right by him and your Anthony.. Sounds like Jacko is in a really good place now. 

I did a few mistakes myself. With my Dobby. But was able, thankfully to win his trust back. Hey, you live and learn right?

K


----------



## Samara

Right


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Right



The more I learn, the more I'm able to benefit my bunnies. Though I only did research and had no true experience with bunnies, when Kreacher had the spins and rolling, I knew there was something wrong but not what. This experience help me understand the minute I saw Neville. 

With Dobby and mishandling as a babe (just didn't truly secure him when I held him), this helped me tone my technique on my other bunnies. Really paying attention help me get Dobby's trust back. Now he's such a cuddly bunny. But still to this day, he gets tense when ready to be put down. I've been able to get his trust on picking him up. He loves to snuggle as well, but when he knows he's getting down, he does struggle. I've learned to make sure I secure his lower back so that he does not injure himself. Also I've learned that he will take advantage, so I have been picking him up again and making him calm before putting him down. 

I'm still a bit nervous when they are little. But find gloves did help MY confidence so that I can work with Neville and Luna. Neville is more of a struggler. Luna just loves to be held. She doesn't struggle as much. I'll be a basket case when babies are finally born. Though I've read everything possible, until you actually have the experience you really don't know the technique you will use. 

We are looking forward to Neville and Luna growing up. I've already got a crate for them (honeymoon suite I call it). I think the best thing to do is give them neutral ground. I'm going to make sure Luna is ready before trying to rush for babies. As much as I want to experience kits, I want nothing to happen to Luna. She's such a hoot! I'm really enjoying the experience of a doe. My husband is also looking forward to the patter of little kit feet. We even talked it over and might consider just one litter. We don't know until we experience it. Also might even keep the babes for our own. 

Whatever the future brings, but we have our backup plans in place. We know completely that life NEVER goes as planned. That's why the "one day at a time" attitude. 

K


----------



## candykittten

ZRabbits wrote:
Â  Also might even keep the babes for our own.Â  

[/quote]

come now... surely you can part with just one? leaseplease:


----------



## ZRabbits

*candykittten wrote: *


> ZRabbits wrote:
> Also might even keep the babes for our own.



come now... surely you can part with just one? leaseplease:




lol, probably but maybe not. I'm hoping for awesome kits. When Neville got real sick the day we brought Luna home, I thought nah, it's just not in the cards for me seeing the combination I picked out. But tonight, after the last dose of meds was given and seeing Neville running and practicing his balance in the x-pen, that light of possible awesome kits blinked on again. 

I've really got to study them well. I have been but more for health reasons. Hoping Neville was on the mend, and making sure Luna's stress level in settling in was low. But I also know that Luna still is in that zone of 6-12 weeks were things can happen to a kit (digestive, inner ear,) so she's still in that radar zone of me watching. Tonight I was able to relax and really study their features (eyes of a breeder). 

Neville leans more to the Angora side. I can see how some show people can try to pass Lion head's for Angora kits at that age. His mane is really coming in, but his saddle hasn't shown. Absolutely love his ears. Now that he holds them up (during the tilt had a hard time lifting left ear), I can see how wide and short they are. They really look more to me like a Lion (My opinion). He still has wool on his face but his eyes are starting to show. His back feet are very wide and he sat naturally without looking pinched. (Thanks Sarah). 

Luna on the otherhand, can see her saddle forming. You can see where the ancestral Neatherland is. Her stripe on the back feels like Netherland. Her ears are like Neville's but a bit longer. Maybe because of the lack of wool on her ears than Neville. She also when sitting naturally has no pinched look. (Very naive eye and will get pro opinion). Karma always comes back to haunt me lol. As I said lion/rex had poofy hair, Luna looks like she's wearing a poofy tiara. I see her mane coming in but her face definitely lacks the wool that Neville does. 

Color is another thing. I love Neville's Blue Ears and his coat is turning Lilac. He's more Lilac Tort, like his father than Blue Tort. I'm really looking forward to see what his color is like by 6 months. Loving the lighter color and with Luna's Chocolate, I'm looking forward to chocolate and lilac kits. Whether tort or broken. 

I might be too selfish to give one up, but maybe one will catch an eye and I'll let one go. But right now, I'm just enjoying watching them grow, and hoping distilling the trust which will help form a good temperament. A trait which I hope is instilled in their kits. 

It's going to be interesting and truly enjoyable and heart warming journey. 

K


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Dobby is turning out to be such a good bunny. He's the one that gets to have the run of the house. He's our "House" Bunny. Yesterday really showed that he's getting comfortable and responsible. I can now go up and give pets without him thinking I'm going to put him back. Also I can pick him up, cuddle and put him down without any struggle. He's up to about 4 hours now with no issues. He is finding his favorite spots, instead of the one under my chair. He loves to follow us around and when it was dinner time had to check out what Dad was eating. He now comes and begs for treats from my husband. He paws at my husband's leg to let him know he's there and looking. We still put the x-pen up to keep Dobby's distance from the other crates. But he does visit the other bunnies. Now that Kreacher's crate is at floor level, Dobby and Kreacher have now started to interact again. They now acknowledge one another again. Dobby did leave poo marking near Kreacher's crate but nothing destructive or aggressive which is good. 

Kreacher is just fascinated with everyone else. I set up the x-pen once Dobby went back to his crate for the little ones. Neville and Luna had a bunny blast. Luna showed my husband what a Bunny 500 was all about. She was ripping. And Kreacher enjoyed watching them. So did Willard. He sat up on his shelf and just observed. It was a very pleasurable experience. My bunnies now know each other and they know they are all safe. No growling or thumping. No aggressive stance. They are just curious of one another. I think how we are doing it is a very good and safe way. They need to know who the tribe is. I know they smell each other and now they see each other. 

For Neville, NO MORE MEDS. We finished it all yesterday. And watching him last night, I know My Heart bunny is definitely on that road to recovery. He spent most of his outside run time practicing his balance. Getting more steady and stronger each day. Watching him work his neck back to straight was heartwarming. We had his house in the pen, along with some tubes. And always litter box. Neville hadn't been able to sit on top of his house like he loved to do because of the loss of balance. But he was able to last night. So thrilled. He's been standing up more and more. Before he would roll back because his back legs were a bit weak. Now you can see the strength coming back. Was working on his speed. Finally saw a beautiful Bunny 500. Had an accident. Peed just outside his litter box. But was positive that his litter box skills were coming back. Little set back due to being sick, but know he's getting the idea back again. 

Luna, well, she's just a hoot! I'm so loving this experience with a girl. She's just so much different than raising boys. What energy she has, and the confidence. She loved the tubes. First sticking her head in and then by the end of "outside" time, running straight through. Also she smells Neville. It's just funny watching her. She will smell, then look around and stand, then race around and stop to do it all again. Her first "introduction" to her future mate. lol. She's so quick and watching zig zag through the tubes, around the house and litter box is just awesome to watch. And so deliberate with her chin marking. Like "Guess what boys, it's MINE now.". She's really good with the litter box. Much neater than Neville. Or any of the boys. 

I love her markings. I never thought I'd have a white bunny, but I think she's just lovely. Her markings around her eyes look like she's wearing glasses. And her marking on her back looks like an upside down exclamation point. Her "Furry Tiara" makes me laugh but I can see her mane coming in. Her personality just shines through. Truly will enjoy watching her grow and mature. 

K


----------



## Samara

I think it's time to official change your profile to say "Luna" and not "Luna on the way!"  

So glad everyone is settled in and learning their tribemates. I think you're going to have a smashing rabbitry when that first litter makes its way into the world. You must be 100x as excited as I am, and I'M EXCITED!!! 

:yahoo:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I think it's time to official change your profile to say "Luna" and not "Luna on the way!"
> 
> So glad everyone is settled in and learning their tribemates. I think you're going to have a smashing rabbitry when that first litter makes its way into the world. You must be 100x as excited as I am, and I'M EXCITED!!!
> 
> :yahoo:



Thanks forgot all about that! Updated my profile. 

And am truly excited. Thanks for being excited for me as well. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Neville is truly getting his strength and spunk back. Yesterday in his outside play time he worked with stretching his neck. His tilt is not as noticeable as before. He definitely has his balance back because he's running, darting, changing direction with no problems whatsoever. So far all looks good. Dr. Joe had the right prescription to get my boy back to how he was before he got sick. 

Went out and got Luna a new food bowl so she would stop playing hockey with her small food bowl. She would wipe it around or carry it around so I had to do something. She's very happy now with her new one. 

Dobby is so funny. He's our "Don't mess with the schedule" type of bunny. We didn't get the boys and Luna out in the morning. Lazy Sunday I guess. So when Dobby was let out for his afternoon run, he immediately went to the kitchen and waited under my husband chair for raisins. My husband obliged. The others don't mind a bit of a change, but Dobby, he's set in his ways. He's the one that got upset the first road trip for Neville. But when we got Luna, Dobby was more upset about Neville. They all were concerned including Jake. Amazing how they all sensed his illness. 

Crate cleaning went well. Did it a little different this time. My husband held each one as I cleaned. It was good because they all got a massage while I was making sure their environment was clean. They all enjoyed the contact and then enjoyed messing up their crates to the way they like it. Rearrangement is a priority. lol

Monday morning, back to work. 

K


----------



## MagPie

Hahaha Harvey plays hockey with his bowl. Or tries too. And it's a heavy dish too. I'll hear him in my bed room rearranging things that I have left out.


----------



## ZRabbits

Update of ZRabbits:

Neville and Luna just love their evening runs in the X-pen. We both laugh at their antics. Neville getting stronger every day! 

Kreacher is loving watching the little ones. We moved Kreacher to the bottom crate and I think he's enjoying seeing everything. He's always been on top but now has a different view. He comes to the front of his crate and watches. No stomping or aggression at all. He's just curious. He sits in his litter box, munching on hay and watches the little one's antics. He's even come to the front of his crate when Dobby is out. I think they remember their past bond. No aggression at all. Just a little tension though with Willard. Kreacher just doesn't trust him. Which I respect and keep both of them out of harms way. 

Time for work. Everyone one have a good day! 

k


----------



## Samara

:big kiss:


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Dobby is becoming more and more our "House" Bunny. Last night was the first time he fought me to go back. He just wasn't ready. And wasn't interested in returning to his crate. Boy did he fight me when I picked him up. So much so that he actually jumped from my arms. I made sure I was as close to the floor as possible to avoid injury. So went and picked up again, did the same thing. He still didn't want to go back to his crate. So after the third time, I sat with him and held him to calm him down. We worked it out and he went back in his crate quietly. This morning was better. He's starting to realize and understand. I know he's not really keen on being held for a period of time, but he's got to get to understand when it's time, it's time. 

Dobby has started a new way to binky. He will be perfectly still and then all of sudden air borne. By about two foot. Lands, looks around, and then takes off with a big kick. It's just funny to watch. He's just such a strong bunny. He's my biggest at at about 5 pounds. And it's definitely not fat. He's built solid. These romps around the house has given him loads of exercise and responsibility. He's an angel when out. He and Jake get along very well. To a point where they now understand each other. Dobby has found different spots in the house to relax. His favorites are under my chair in the living room, stretched out in front of the curio, stretched out in front of the stereo, or to the right of his crate. Sometimes he will hop into the kitchen and spend time under my husband chair grooming. That's usually his spot in the morning when we get them out for their morning run in the kitchen. 

Neville and Luna are starting to get with the program here. They now know when the other bunnies get excited or hearing a bag move, that it's "TREAT" Time. They are both eating well, drinking plenty, and have found that hay is pretty good stuff to eat, other than pellets. They both love their Wheat Grass. 4 strands of it each twice a day. After that, they do eat and then a healthy rest. They also are getting into the routine of exercise. They enjoy their morning runs and I have been giving them evening runs in the x-pen at night. They are separate. They won't be introduced to each other for a while. But they do know each other is there. 

Groomed Neville for the first time last night since his illness. And he's back to his ole curious self. I haven't flipped him yet because I don't want to scare him after his spinning incident. I don't want to stir anything up yet. I am finding that if I let them run first, that grooming is a lot easier when they are more relaxed. Less scratching and boy are those baby nails wicked. 

Willard, as an intact male, is still such a sweetheart. No spraying at all so far. But very acute to his surroundings. Nothing gets past him. No aggression is shown. Actually he's starting to bond with me now. He bonded straight away with my Husband. But now as I open his crate, he's there for scratches and loves for me to talk to him. It took awhile for him to warm up to me. He tolerated me for a bit, but it seems like the bonding with both of us with Willard has finally happened. He likes his morning run, but is not too keen on being out and about in the living room. I think he's still a bit insecure regarding big spaces. Hopefully we can build that up because I know he would love the full run. 

Kreacher is Kreacher. He will never change. He's our thinker. It may sounds funny to you but it seems like he observes and than calculates everything. Even giving him treats, he needs to inspect it, inspect your hand, definitely needs a scratch on his forehead before he takes anything from you. But when you pick him up to groom him or just a snuggle, he just melts. Loves the attention. Loves to be held and enjoys his time with us. 

It just amazes me how individual they really are. And knowing that and respecting that has been such an eye opening education. It truly helps the bonding process if you really get to know the individual behind that cute bunny face. 

K


----------



## Samara

:nod


----------



## ZRabbits

One thing I'm learning from my Luna, girls know what they want and not afraid to ask. Luna now goes to my husband and paws his leg for Wheat grass. It took the boys a little while to get that down pat, but not our little Girl. She's right on top of it. 

Very curious and very bold. Extremely quick. Love to watch her do her maneuvers. Little ones like to practice. Neville is picking up speed as well each day. He's calmer now regarding picking up due to all the time with medication. But he's starting to get feisty again, which is excellent. He wants to see every thing. 

It's fun to have babies in the house. 

K


----------



## Samara

<chants for pictures> :whistling


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> <chants for pictures> :whistling



I know, I know. lol Hopefully this weekend I can get new photos of the tribe.

Kind of been busy worrying about Neville and now that this morning, watching him do Bunny 500's around the kitchen, I think it's safe to pull out that ole camera again. Snap some current pics. 

K


----------



## Samara

Sounds good to me! I've been trailing my guys around with a camera since last night. Only a handful aren't blurry. <eye twitch>. 

Gubb is due to be fixed this Saturday. And Molly is going in for a checkup and hopefully we'll get the okay to have her spayed. I'm going to stagger it though, and wait till Gubb is back on his feet in case something goes wrong. 

Molly's had a bit of a wet nose lately, so I want to jump on that and have her checked out. It's probably the pollen.


----------



## wendymac

I'm so happy to hear that Neville is doing so well! And Luna sounds like a real treat, too! Max started out with that pawing for treats thing...then, after a few weeks of that, bit when no treat was immediately forthcoming. LOL

Kreacher sounds like quite the love bug! Max loves to snuggle, but you have to get on her level because heaven help you if you pick her up. She doesn't do anything, but she definitely lets you know she is not a happy bun. LOL

You need to get Dobby on camera, doing his new-and-improved binky. Would love to see it!


----------



## ZRabbits

While cleaning crates last night, spent some time with the babies.

Here's some pics as requested.

Neville






Luna






More Neville











More Luna
















Looking forward to seeing these babes grow up and produce babies of their own. With Neville's strong DM gene, and their color combination, ear structure, can't wait to see what the offspring will be. 

Only time will tell! 

K


----------



## Samara

They're getting so big! And such POOF!  Their coats look amazing!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> They're getting so big! And such POOF!  Their coats look amazing!


I know, babies grow fast! Love their coats and their ears are perfect for a Lion Head. Definitely good traits to pass on to kits. 

K


----------



## wendymac

They are adorable! Neville's mane is gorgeous! And Luna looks, right now,like a big cotton ball.LOL They're faces are so cute!


----------



## candykittten

ZRabbits wrote:

I know, babies grow fast!Â  Love their coats and their ears are perfect for a Lion Head.Â  Definitely good traits to pass on to kits.Â  

[/quote]

When you say their ears are perfect for a lionhead.. which standard are you going by? I thought they weren't a recognized breed


----------



## ZRabbits

*candykittten wrote: *


> ZRabbits wrote:
> 
> I know, babies grow fast! Love their coats and their ears are perfect for a Lion Head. Definitely good traits to pass on to kits.




When you say their ears are perfect for a lionhead.. which standard are you going by? I thought they weren't a recognized breed[/quote]


I'm going by the standard of what has been recognized by ARBA but never finalized. Many people have worked real hard to bring this breed to light. And the ears are just as important as the Mane. 

K


----------



## Samara

I know the standard hasn't been finalized, but does it say what coat type? DM or SM? I didn't know they even got that far!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I know the standard hasn't been finalized, but does it say what coat type? DM or SM? I didn't know they even got that far!



That's the crux of the problem. The judges think DM kits (ie My Neville) aren't clean enough, too much hair on skirt. ARBA and others are working together regarding this by changing the rules on length of skirt. 

SM is having problems keeping their manes through the generations needed to be able to show. 

It's been interesting at the least. I've learned a lot about the process of COD's. 

K


----------



## Samara

Cool. Thanks for sharing...I'll have to read up on it more. I knew there was going back and forth about the coat, but I didn't realize the keeping of SM coats through the generations was difficult. 

I wonder how they decide there is too much hair on the skirt, but judge various angora types... :?


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Cool. Thanks for sharing...I'll have to read up on it more. I knew there was going back and forth about the coat, but I didn't realize the keeping of SM coats through the generations was difficult.
> 
> I wonder how they decide there is too much hair on the skirt, but judge various angora types... :?


At 4 months old, Neville would be disqualified because of the hair around his face. Luna has a cleaner look. Also I don't know if it shows, but Luna does have a saddle already which Neville's isn't defined yet because of him being truly "DM". DM babies are called ugly in the ARBA/breeder world. I think kits like that carry the strong DM, which IS the mutation gene WHICH makes this breed unique, along with the shorter ears. 

And people who pass off kits like Neville as Angora are wrong too. That's also hurt the DM Lion head.

K


----------



## Samara

I can for sure see the differences in their face fur...but I think you hit the nail on the head about uniqueness in the breed. I think it gives Nev character.


----------



## LindseyG

They are cute! The difference between them and Angoras is the tipped over larger ears on the English Angoras. Even at 5 1/2 Weeks my new additions have tipped over ears.


----------



## Samara

I love the look of the slightly clipped English angora fur. The grown out poof is way too daunting for me, but the trim down and tufted ears are so endearing. I want a REW one to name Nuage...but man, I need to get used to Mathias's fluffy pantaloons first.


----------



## LindseyG

I think the rew are my favorite. their hair isnt that bad especially with just one bunny. I love my crew, they are just such sweet rabbits. I cant wait to have newborns here.


----------



## ZRabbits

*LindseyG wrote: *


> They are cute! The difference between them and Angoras is the tipped over larger ears on the English Angoras. Even at 5 1/2 Weeks my new additions have tipped over ears.


Thanks Lindsey. 

Love the tipped over ears of your crew. Beautiful, elegant rabbits. 



K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Luna is definitely completely different than my boys. Have found when she gets frustrated or bored will bite the bars of her crate. She demands attention.

So the twice a day runs are working to curb her boredom. Or excess energy. Neville is enjoying the extra time out as well. He's still a bit woobly on certain maneuvers but he is showing improvement every day. 

I spent most of their outside time in the x-pen in with them. Working on picking up, holding, grooming, checking their nails. It seems much better for me when they are out playing. Making it a game. They like to crawl all over me and working that way makes it a game. 

Dobby is now officially the "House" Bunny. We have found him to be very responsible when out. Uses his litter box. Doesn't chew on anything. But loves to play in the curtains. No damage to the curtains. Just like pushing them and making them move. Dobby has found a new spot right next to my husband recliner. Spent some time there watching TV with us. Still a little attitude with going back, but it seems with me working with him, he's taking it all in stride. I've been able to approach him when he's out and can pet his forehead. Working on picking him up, quick cuddle and then back to the floor. 

Willard and Kreacher still just like their morning runs in the kitchen. At night, I usually take Kreacher out for a cuddle on the chair. Willard just likes to be groomed. Not much of cuddler, but hopefully one day he'll understand and get the connection. Willard is coming to me when he's in his crate. Likes to inspect what I'm doing. Very noisy about his space. Not skittish any more which is nice to see. Took our rescue a little longer to understand us. 


Plans being worked on on what we will be planting this year. My husband already has the new garden tilled and will be adding a little top soil and install fencing. The bunny run will come next. We really can't wait for the nice weather to get all of them outside. They do respond to that very well. Can't wait to see Luna and her first venture outside. She's a digger inside. I wonder if she will able to keep up with Willard, our champion digger. Never see a hole appear so fast or dirt flying everywhere. 

K


----------



## qtipthebun

Is there any chance of making Dobby a free-roaming housebunny all the time? or would the others get too jealous?


----------



## ZRabbits

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> Is there any chance of making Dobby a free-roaming housebunny all the time? or would the others get too jealous?



Been working on it. And so far no jealousy issues from the other bunnies. Dobby is up to 3-4 hours a day. We just don't allow him under the other crates. Willard definitely doesn't like that. Also working on a plan to lowerDobby'scrate (take it off the stand) and he would be able to go in and out as he pleases.

Looks like Dobby will be our free-roaming housebunny. Never thought I would do something like this until I came to RO. He's just a pleasure when he's out and about. Truly a gentleman. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

Garden/Bunny Run Progress:

Here's a few pics of what we have accomplished so far. 

Whole View:






Future Bunny Run





Garden Portion






Strawberry plant already flowering






Plans for Impatiens (planting in May) Begonias didn't do well there last year.





Always plant Impatiens here, to honor Henry's beloved pets. 






Can't forget to share a pic of my Favorite Tree. Love My Dogwood. She looks so pretty this time of year.






And also can't forget my helper! Watches everything! 





K


----------



## MagPie

Ooooh jealous of that bunny run. I think you'll like having a free roaming housebunny. Harvey is pretty much out when I am home. I trust the cats enough with him when I am home. He goes in his home when I sleep or am at work. I think he'd get into trouble if I wasn't watching. But it's fun watching him run out his energy being a crazy wild man doing bunny laps around my apartment. He also likes my blinds, they make great noise.

I was thinking it would be nice to have him in my bedroom free roam all the time. But I'd have to work out something else with the cat boxes. Plus this morning he was being naughty and digging in my sheets and pillows.


----------



## ZRabbits

Our Bunny with an Attitude has grown up. What a gentleman he is now. 

Our neighbors, a young couple, who we really enjoy being around, had their Easter Family Gathering. Jackie, our neighbor, loves our bunnies and wanted her nieces to meet our bunnies. Jackie wanted them to see Neville, but it was bit breezy and chilly out yesterday so Neville wasn't going out. Not yet. So I brought out Kreacher for the girls to meet. Well, he was so good with them. Jackie's nieces got to pet him, touch his feet, his ears, and made a big fuss over him. Kreacher was an absolute gentleman. Lots of hands on him at one time, and not even a flinch or any hesitation to participate. He is a wonderful representative of our Tribe. And the girls just loved him. I explained to the girls if they were over at Aunt Jackie's during the nice weather, the bunnies would be out and they would more than be welcomed to sit in the run with them and get to know all of them. But all in all, Kreacher has turned out to be such a gentleman with NO Attitude. Fooled me. I thought he would be unapproachable to no one but us. He enjoyed the contact as much as the girls did. This was truly good to see. 

Oh well, Monday is here. Time for work for both of us. Me behind a desk, and my Husband working on a multi-family foundation project. 

Another week, another dime to survive on. Have a Nice Day. Stay safe.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Did some video of the babies.

As you can see, Neville is now LEVEL once again. And doing very well. Thanks Dr. Joe.






And can't forget the little girl we have. Luna is doing very well also. Here she is on her morning run.






Hope you enjoy! 

K


----------



## wendymac

The bunny run is going to be awesome!! They're going to have a blast in there, digging and binking around.

That's great that Neville is level again. He's so adorable...makes me want to pick him up and squeeze him, and hug him, but I won't call him George. LOL

Luna is so cute!! I love the exclamation mark on her back. Too adorable!

Great news about Kreacher. It sounds like he had just as much fun as the girls did.

I love Dogwood trees! I wanted to get one planted here, but 11 years later, still no Dogwood tree.


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> The bunny run is going to be awesome!! They're going to have a blast in there, digging and binking around.
> 
> That's great that Neville is level again. He's so adorable...makes me want to pick him up and squeeze him, and hug him, but I won't call him George. LOL
> 
> Luna is so cute!! I love the exclamation mark on her back. Too adorable!
> 
> Great news about Kreacher. It sounds like he had just as much fun as the girls did.
> 
> I love Dogwood trees! I wanted to get one planted here, but 11 years later, still no Dogwood tree.


Yea, my husband is doing a great job. He's been planning this new garden/bunny run all winter for them. He plans on planting wheat grass in the bunny run for them to snack on when out there. Really looking forward to getting the babies out there. The older bunnies had a ball in their run last year. 

We are SOOO relieved that Neville is doing so well and the head tilt is a thing of the past. Love Luna's marking too. Her mane is also coming in really well. You can really see the difference between the two videos we posted. 

Yep, I do think Kreacher enjoyed the visit as much as the girls did. He really was very calm having strange hands on him. Something I was leery about when I brought him out, but he proved me wrong. 

Love my dogwood. Have watched her grow for 23 years. She always impresses me at this time of year. Her flowers don't last that long, but she leaves a nice shaded area for us to be able to bring the bunnies out in a temp run to enjoy the clover. 

K


----------



## LindseyG

That is going to be an amazing run and great videos! Luna is just a little sweetheart and neville is adorable! Their manes are coming in nicely you can really tell now that they are lionheads rather than little puffball babies.


----------



## wendymac

They can't eat too much wheat grass? Or is that basically like regular grass, so it won't hurt them?


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> They can't eat too much wheat grass? Or is that basically like regular grass, so it won't hurt them?



In moderation, just like any vegetable you give a rabbit. The whole run won't be covered in wheat grass, but only a row. And our bunnies will be supervised so both of us will watch how much they eat. 

Too much of a good thing will hurt any bunny. Moderation is the key. 



K


----------



## ZRabbits

*LindseyG wrote: *


> That is going to be an amazing run and great videos! Luna is just a little sweetheart and neville is adorable! Their manes are coming in nicely you can really tell now that they are lionheads rather than little puffball babies.



Thanks! Can't wait to get the bunnies in their new run. 

Yea, I'm thrilled to see my babies turning into Lion Heads.Now to see what they truly look like once they shed their baby fur. Now, that should be interesting. 

K


----------



## wendymac

Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't sure if it was like a regular grass. And also thought the whole thing was going to be wheat grass. Good thing I asked. LOL


----------



## mrbunny

Just thought I would drop by and say hello since I'm posting on RO =) 

I'm very happy to hear that Neville has completed his meds and is recovering very well! Love his mane. He seems quite energetic in the video. Luna is a lovable puff-ball! And appears to be so inquisitive and curious in the video. I am tempted to grab her through the screen. (Really good timing that you would just post those videos.)

It is so wonderful that Dobby is becoming more of a house-bunny. I hope you get to see more of those "big" binkies. My buns try to out-compete each other on binky-dash combinations until they tucker themselves out. Those high-flying binkies make me smile everyday.


----------



## ZRabbits

*mrbunny wrote: *


> Just thought I would drop by and say hello since I'm posting on RO =)
> 
> I'm very happy to hear that Neville has completed his meds and is recovering very well! Love his mane. He seems quite energetic in the video. Luna is a lovable puff-ball! And appears to be so inquisitive and curious in the video. I am tempted to grab her through the screen. (Really good timing that you would just post those videos.)
> 
> It is so wonderful that Dobby is becoming more of a house-bunny. I hope you get to see more of those "big" binkies. My buns try to out-compete each other on binky-dash combinations until they tucker themselves out. Those high-flying binkies make me smile everyday.


Truly glad you stopped by. Always good to hear from you. 

Thanks so much for all your sweet comments. And yes Dobby is getting into those "big" binkies you speak of. Even from a standstill. Amazing height. And the dash to wherever. Does bring a smile to our faces. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

Guess who are 1 year old today!

*Happy Birthday Dobby and Kreacher*


Kreacher then





And now 1 year old






Dobby then





And now 1 year old






What a experience it has been with these two. Our first bunnies. They have taught us so much on what bunnies are all about. Both good and bad. 

Wishing them many more Happy Birthdays! 


Well guess who is starting teenage months. Or should I say teenage attitudes. Yes, Neville has hit those growing years. What an attitude I got last night. Was waiting for it since I went through those teenage attitudes with Dobby and Kreacher. But I have to say Neville is quicker than any of my bunnies. He's very wired. Instant on and will let you know if he doesn't appreciate something you are doing. Like grooming now. He doesn't have time for this. He needs more time to explore. Now put me down now Mom. What an attitude. 

Luna is approaching those teenage months. I think she practicing for those months. Another quick mover. Squirts right out of your hands if you don't watch. But just a little more manageable than Neville. But I'm prepared and ready to deal with it. 

Willard is just a gentleman. I truly think he's approaching or is 1 year old already but since we rescued him really don't know his age. But he's a joy. Had him out grooming him. So calm, but will give a grunt once a while to tell me he's done. Enough is enough. But he just melts into your lap and enjoys the attention. He takes it all in stride. 

K


----------



## kmaben

Look at those babies! Happy birthday guys! Many many more to come. Love the pictures. Love Luna as well. She looks like such a little lady with that big mane. Is the garden for big people too? Can we come zen out in it as well?


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> Look at those babies! Happy birthday guys! Many many more to come. Love the pictures. Love Luna as well. She looks like such a little lady with that big mane. Is the garden for big people too? Can we come zen out in it as well?



Thanks for the Happy Birthday wishes for my guys.They have been my Saving Grace. So truly thankful for these sweet guys. 

Little lady? She might look like a little lady, but she showing a BIG attitude. She knows what she wants and will let you know she wants it NOW! So different from my boys. But loving every minute of it.

Yes, the garden is for big people too! Love to zen out in it with my buns. Did it last year and made it bigger this year. lol

K


----------



## Samara

arty0002:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> arty0002:



Thanks Sammy for the Cheer! 

It's been an amazing journey so far. Some downs but lots of UPS! So truly glad these little critters are in my life. They amaze me every day. And to see Dobby and Kreacher bloom into such sweet, intelligent, funny and very affectionate bunnies makes me feel very proud that I was able to win their trust so that their "true" personalites shine through. And with the experience from Dobby and Kreacher, has helped us form bonds with Willard, a rescue from wherever, and Neville and Luna our babies. 

Definitely something to CHEER about! 

Thanks again!

K


----------



## MagPie

Aaaaw what a handsome boy Dobby is


----------



## wendymac

Happy birthday to the boys! We share a birthday. YAY! Did you bake them a carrot cake? lol

Oh, the teen 'tudes. I just kept reminding myself, "I love them, I love them" or might have had to think about killing someone. LOL


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Aaaaw what a handsome boy Dobby is


Yea, I have to say so myself! He's turned into one handsome, sweet gentleman.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Happy birthday to the boys! We share a birthday. YAY! Did you bake them a carrot cake? lol
> 
> Oh, the teen 'tudes. I just kept reminding myself, "I love them, I love them" or might have had to think about killing someone. LOL


No carrot cake but did spoil the heck of both of them. And the others. We called it "Our Tribe" Party. They all had lots of fun! They all got held, all ran around, all had a joy good time. And NO grooming! YAY Mom! 

Thanks!

K


----------



## mrbunny

Happy birthday, Dobby and Kreacher. They grow so quickly! They are growing to be such fine-looking fellas. 

Happy birthday again and wishing you many more binky-ful years.


----------



## Samara

How's the crew doing today?


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> How's the crew doing today?



The Tribe is doing very well today. They had a GREAT morning of binkies in the kitchen, along with raisins and wheat grass (babies only get wheat grass right now). And soon will have their evening run. As soon as I get home. 

SHHHH, keep it to yourself but I'm at work right now.lol WAITING for the time to GO HOME and see my Tribe and my Hubby!

K


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## ZRabbits

*mrbunny wrote: *


> Happy birthday, Dobby and Kreacher. They grow so quickly! They are growing to be such fine-looking fellas.
> 
> Happy birthday again and wishing you many more binky-ful years.



Thanks so much! They did grow quickly into such fine-looking fellas. 

Doing all I can to make sure they have many more binky-ful years! 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

Well our Big Bunny Jake is not feeling well. I really think it's allergies. He's been throwing up a lot mucus and he's just worn out this morning. I'm sure everyone knows what that feels like. He's not lethargic, no problems moving around, comes when called, cold wet nose and wagging tail. He will be 13 years old May 1st so he's our older guy. 

Bunnies not out running this morning. We wanted to let Jake relax. He gets so excited seeing HIS bunnies. Yes, that's right, his bunnies. Even being sick, he's right there watching over them. 

So Jake will be having a light day. Water only. Will call Dr. Joe (he does dogs too) if a problem continues. I think he just needs rest. Not as young and spry as he used to be. But he's a darn good dog! 

K


----------



## Samara

Oh Jake! Give him a big (gentle) hug for me and a scritch around the ears. :hug2:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Oh Jake! Give him a big (gentle) hug for me and a scritch around the ears. :hug2:



Thanks Sammy! Will do. He will definitely appreciate the gentle hug and scritch around the ears. Giving him all the TLC he needs right now. 

K


----------



## Samara

:hearts:


----------



## wendymac

Oh, poor Jake! I hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## ZRabbits

My husband called, had to rush Jake to the Vets. He was pooping blood. Dr. Joe wasn't there but really good staff of doctors. Some reaction to the new dog food we started on (his old dog food discontinued), which has irritated his pancreas. They did blood work and fecal test. His counts look good. Been prescribed Pepto Bismal, rice and boiled hamburger to start tomorrow. Jake's only allowed ice cubes for today.

Jake is in good spirits. My husband is not leaving his side. I truly can't wait to get home to see My Big Bunny Watcher. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

My husband called, had to rush Jake to the Vets. He was pooping blood. Dr. Joe wasn't there but really good staff of doctors. Some reaction to the new dog food we started on (his old dog food discontinued), which has irritated his pancreas. They did blood work and fecal test. His counts look good. Been prescribed Pepto Bismal, rice and boiled hamburger to start tomorrow. Jake's only allowed ice cubes for today.

Jake is in good spirits. My husband is not leaving his side. I truly can't wait to get home to see My Big Bunny Watcher. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

ZRabbits wrote:


> My husband called, had to rush Jake to the Vets.Â  He was pooping blood.Â  Dr. Joe wasn't there but really good staff of doctors.Â Â  Some reaction to the new dog food we started on (his old dog food discontinued), which has irritated his pancreas.Â  They did blood work and fecal test.Â  His counts look good.Â Â  Been prescribed Pepto Bismal, rice and boiled hamburger to start tomorrow.Â  Jake's only allowed ice cubes for today.
> 
> Jake is in good spirits.Â  My husband is not leaving his side.Â  I truly can't wait to get home to see My Big Bunny Watcher.Â Â
> 
> K



Poor boy! Lots of extra loving for the bunny watcher  I hope he feels better really really soon!


----------



## wendymac

Poor fellow...sending lots of get well vibes his way. 

I'm not sure if you can get it where you are or not, but Pro Plan makes an excellent chicken and rice formula. I had to put my old Black Lab on it, because she was basically allergic to everything. They also make a lamb and rice formula. 

Tell the ole chap that he has lots more bunny watching to do, and he's needed back on the job ASAP.


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> ZRabbits wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband called, had to rush Jake to the Vets. He was pooping blood. Dr. Joe wasn't there but really good staff of doctors. Some reaction to the new dog food we started on (his old dog food discontinued), which has irritated his pancreas. They did blood work and fecal test. His counts look good. Been prescribed Pepto Bismal, rice and boiled hamburger to start tomorrow. Jake's only allowed ice cubes for today.
> 
> Jake is in good spirits. My husband is not leaving his side. I truly can't wait to get home to see My Big Bunny Watcher.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor boy! Lots of extra loving for the bunny watcher  I hope he feels better really really soon!
Click to expand...


Thanks so much for your kindness toward my bunny watcher.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Poor fellow...sending lots of get well vibes his way.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can get it where you are or not, but Pro Plan makes an excellent chicken and rice formula. I had to put my old Black Lab on it, because she was basically allergic to everything. They also make a lamb and rice formula.
> 
> Tell the ole chap that he has lots more bunny watching to do, and he's needed back on the job ASAP.



Thanks so much Wendy. Definitely will look up that Pro Plan.

And will tell the ole chap exactly what you said. He's one heck of a dog who's given us so many years of protection, love, and complete devotion. 

K


----------



## Samara

Just seeing this; how's jake doing now? Poor pooch. Sending lots of love your way!!


----------



## ZRabbits

Jake is holding his own. He got some rest last night. Looks a bit better, but still down and weak. Started boiling chicken breast and rice and will give tastes throughout the day till tonight. He's on pepto bismal, two tablets three times a day. Last night he only threw up once, early in the evening, and then rested. Did get some ice cubes and held that down so that's a really good sign. Now we just have to get his strength back. 

Thanks to all who have Jake in their thoughts! 

K


----------



## wendymac

I'm happy to hear he's doing a bit better. Hopefully he'll be back on bunny watch soon.


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## kmaben

Poor Jake baby. When the years creep up they creep up fast. Glad he's doing a little better. Prayers he's up and bouncing very soon.


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks all for your well wishing for our Jake. 

Sunday morning he looks a little better. He was out all day with us in the backyard while we worked on the garden and cleaning up the yard. Not much romping, but he did relax. Not throwing up so far. Keeping the ice cubes down. Which is good. Hasn't eaten yet. Will try to see if he eats today. Hopefully just a little bit. He just refused everything yesterday. But he did keep down the water which is a good thing. And in the right direction. 

I guess this what you call "baby steps". I just want my Bunny Watcher back to the way he was. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

:woohoo


Jake had his first bite in 4 days! Baby steps are WORKING!

K


----------



## kmaben

YAY!!arty0002:


----------



## wendymac

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Samara

I wrote Jake a poem:

Some bunnies are red,
Other bunnies are blue,
Jake is the best bunny watcher,
Potato. 

:whistling


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks All for the Cheers! And Sammy, cute poem.

We all had a very good day yesterday. Here's some of the photos of the fun.

Kreacher






















Willard
















Dobby























Jake is doing so much better. Enjoyed watching his bunnies have a good time!


K


----------



## Samara

LOVE the pictures! I'm jealous of your action shots, haha. I can never get Gubbs playing with his toys or any of their epic binkies. 

So cool  

Glad Jake is doing better! (boops his nose) et:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> LOVE the pictures! I'm jealous of your action shots, haha. I can never get Gubbs playing with his toys or any of their epic binkies.
> 
> So cool
> 
> Glad Jake is doing better! (boops his nose) et:



These are my first actions shots. My husband taught me to "live through the view finder" and try to anticipate. You can do that. It's tough to watch the bunnies through the viewfinder, but you can do it in time. If I can get these kinds of shots, so can you. Just takes patience. 

This was their first time out this Spring. It was just heartwarming to see them play and Jake be himself. 

Thanks so much for all your support. Will give Jake a big Hug from Sammy. 

K


----------



## Samara

:big wink:


----------



## wendymac

Awesome pictures!!! I love the one of Willard digging, then bathing. Like, "Darn, got my fur dirty." LOL

So glad Jake is feeling better. He always has such cute facial expressions in the pics.


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Awesome pictures!!! I love the one of Willard digging, then bathing. Like, "Darn, got my fur dirty." LOL
> 
> So glad Jake is feeling better. He always has such cute facial expressions in the pics.



Willard is our digger. You should have seen the hole he dug. I tried to get a pic of all the dirt on his face, but he started cleaning himself. He had a ball. I just have to watch him though. lol My husband said it's the tunnel to China. 

Thanks for your well wishes for our Jake. He's our sweetie. Love his facial expressions too. 

K


----------



## Samara

What "official" color is Willard?


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> What "official" color is Willard?



We think he's a Siamese Sable. No "official" color for him because he's a rescue. 

He's really dark in those pic because he's molting right now. He's usually a rich brown color with black face ears, tail and legs, with a beautiful cream color on his belly. 

K


----------



## Samara

He's so gorgeous. I want to scoop him up and :run: away with him for my tribe, hehe.


----------



## Samara

My guys haven't molted yet, but I remember Bailey molting. I have pictures around here somewhere of a bald patch on his forehead. It was hilarious. I'll dig them up tonight.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> He's so gorgeous. I want to scoop him up and :run: away with him for my tribe, hehe.



You will have to get passed my Husband. That's his "Bunny Bear". lol

Willard is gorgeous and such a sweet guy. We had no idea about his background but he stole my husband's heart when they first met. Even intacted, he's so mellow. At first he wasa little bit nervous with me because he bonded so fast with my husband, but now I even get cuddles. 

K


----------



## Samara

You've earned those cuddles!


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

It was definitely warm yesterday. Hit the 90's. Bunnies all did well. My husband had the windows open, fans going. It only got up to 87 in the house. 

Groomed and clipped nails last night. While they were sitting on my lap, I had an ice pack wrapped in a towel. All the bunnies enjoyed the coolness so it was easy to groom and clip nails. lol. 

Jake is doing much better. Getting stronger every day. The heat slowed him down a bit yesterday, but he handled it. 

Cooler today and it's going to keep getting cooler as the week progresses. Sunday they calling for thunderstorms through Tuesday. Strange weather. 

K


----------



## wendymac

I just saw this, and thought of you. Not sure if you're looking for another bun or two to add to your herd or not.

I am doing a large sell-out of my Lionhead rabbitry, and while I'm petting out some of my rabbits, and selling some to people who are looking for show quality rabbits on craigslist, there are a few that I want to know where they're going. If you're interested in a blue senior doe (proven), message me. I also may have a few others; waiting on a decision from another breeder. I also have many other rabbits that I'm not as attached to available. All my rabbits are Lionheads and I have REWs, pointeds, blue, and black. I have a wonderful REW brood doe available.


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> I just saw this, and thought of you. Not sure if you're looking for another bun or two to add to your herd or not.
> 
> I am doing a large sell-out of my Lionhead rabbitry, and while I'm petting out some of my rabbits, and selling some to people who are looking for show quality rabbits on craigslist, there are a few that I want to know where they're going. If you're interested in a blue senior doe (proven), message me. I also may have a few others; waiting on a decision from another breeder. I also have many other rabbits that I'm not as attached to available. All my rabbits are Lionheads and I have REWs, pointeds, blue, and black. I have a wonderful REW brood doe available.



You peaked my interest Wendy. Where do I get the info to contact this person? If you know, just PM me. 

Thanks for thinking of me! The blue and black sounds interesting. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Things are kind of getting back to the normal routine since Jake got sick. Jake is doing superb. He's back to his ole self. Still on the special diet but keeping everything down and his poops are starting to form again. He' got that ole spark back in his eyes. 

Bunnies have all been doing well. All are molting so all are getting extra hay and more grooming. Willard was taken off ACV because he recently backed off his water intact. That one warm day threw him off. So we will start from the beginning again. Dobby did the same thing to us. Nothing major, just start the slow process of building the ACV up again. 

The babies are growing up. Neville is getting bigger by the minute. And I have to say so is Luna. She is just so different than the boys. It's just fun to watch her. Very demanding now in the morning. She sits up on her hay hut and observes me every time I hand out pellets. She doesn't miss a thing. Still rearranges everything the way she likes it. The hay hut is all over that crate. Never know what spot it will be when you next see it. She's also tearing it up, which is good exercise for her. Plus good for her teeth. 

Looking forward to the weekend to work in the garden and really get to play with my bunnies. The weather is getting chilly again so we are hoping for at least one day where we can work outside and bring the "Tribe" out for some fresh air and sunshine in the temporary x-pen. Really can't wait until the Bunny Run/Garden is complete. What my husband has in store for the "Tribe" will be fun for them. 

Getting all our seeds together. Will start germination at the end of the month so they will be ready for planting outside mid May. Can't wait for the garden to produce. Right now we have to buy the greens. Willard loves his greens and another source of water for our guy. I like what we grow vs what we buy. I know then that everything is safe. 

K


----------



## Samara

ZRabbits wrote:


> I like what we grow vs what we buy.Â  I know then that everything is safe.



:nod


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Last night felt good. Finally getting back into the routine since Jake got sick. It was so good to see Dobby running around last night. The babies had a ball in their x-pen. Kreacher and Willard had their time out with me. Lots of grooming because of all the molting. 

Neville is hitting that teenage phase big time. The boy is marking everything. 4 days shy of 4 months. I remember how the it was like a switch being snapped on right near 4 months for Dobby and Kreacher. All the mounting and marking that just appeared over night. Well Neville is at that stage now. What a mess the x-pen was with "territory poop" everywhere. Plus "pee" marking the house we put in there, making sure all know it's his. Neville is also realizing there is a doe in the midst. His future girlfriend Luna. As I want to breed these two, I just have to put up with the marking. Hopefully, as Willard has done, once maturity hits in, there might be a change. If not, I'll deal with it. I'm the one that once to breed, and it's not the fault of an intact male. 

Also while grooming, Neville realized he can jump down from my lap with ease. Did it twice to me. He's learning that being picked up isn't too bad, but will struggle when HE'S done with being held. Work in progress. Again if I continue doing what I'm doing, maturity level will hit at 1 year as it did with Dobby, Kreacher and Willard. Teenage months are a bear, but it's part of the life of a bunny. 

Need to get new photos of Neville. He's just growing like a weed. And his mane is really coming in nicely. I really can't wait to see when his coat is fully in and he looses that baby coat. It should be coming soon. I know Dobby and Kreacher started around 4 months of age. But I know all bunnies are different. I just have to watch with the wool and no wool block happens. Neville really likes his hay and is eating it very well. Plus with the grooming, I'm doing the best I can to NOT have any wool block issues for both Neville and Luna. 

Luna is turning into such a piece of work. Definitely different than my boys. I keep saying that, but it so true. She's very curious, very active, and very demanding. She doesn't like something, she will let you know with a very loud thump. She is very impatient when getting her food. I will put her food in her bowl and she will attempt to help me move the bowl to where she wants it. Not where I put it. Her hay hut is moved all over the crate constantly. It's never in the same place twice. And she loves to sit on it and see what's going on. Especially at feed time. Her mane is coming in really nice and she has this very unique "unicorn hair spike" on her nose. Looks cool. Found new color on her tail that I didn't see before. The grooming is getting more easier with her. She's learning to sit still on my lap, but if she takes clues from Neville, she will be jumping off it as well. 

Have not cut any of the babies nails. Am trying embory board. The other nail clippings for the bigger buns go really well. I love how Dobby will now lay still on his back in my lap until I'm done. He's such a pleasure to deal with. Still trying to get Willard and Kreacher to stay still but again, work in progress. 

Back off completely with the ACV. Just a temporary thing to give them a break. But boy does it get stinky quickly now. Full urine smell. That's why litter boxes are changed now every two days. Hey, it is what it is. 

All in all, everything is going very well here. Bunnies are doing well. Jake is getting back to his ole self. Just now need to make appointments with Dr. Joe for well visits for my tribe. Got to make sure all are healthy. Gives me the best peace of mind. 

K


----------



## Samara

I hear you on the grooming; Matthias is giving me a run for my money when it's time to brush. I've started approaching him with a jar of cheerios/raisins mixed and I give him one for coming to me and another for letting me brush him. 

I need to pick up an emory board for his wee nails. They are black. I've never had a bunny with black nails before. My dog's nails are black but we dremmel them. I have no idea how to spell "dremmel" ha. 

Molly and Gubbs are loving their new house bunny statuses. We started gating Matthias in the bathroom again because it's unnerving to wake up to BOO!RABBITINYOURFACE! 

Glad things are going well in your tribe and Jake's feeling better! Troy has a hot spot on his knee...we had to shave around it and boy has he been sulking yesterday and today  Poor thing.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I hear you on the grooming; Matthias is giving me a run for my money when it's time to brush. I've started approaching him with a jar of cheerios/raisins mixed and I give him one for coming to me and another for letting me brush him.
> 
> I need to pick up an emory board for his wee nails. They are black. I've never had a bunny with black nails before. My dog's nails are black but we dremmel them. I have no idea how to spell "dremmel" ha.
> 
> Molly and Gubbs are loving their new house bunny statuses. We started gating Matthias in the bathroom again because it's unnerving to wake up to BOO!RABBITINYOURFACE!
> 
> Glad things are going well in your tribe and Jake's feeling better! Troy has a hot spot on his knee...we had to shave around it and boy has he been sulking yesterday and today  Poor thing.


Not the spelling police. lol Do the same thing with Jake's nails. Truly can't stand black nails but it is what it is. Emory board is a slow process but it's better than those sharp baby nails. 

Awwww, you don't like BOO! RABBITINYOURFACE? lol I would have to admit it would be a bit unnerving. Look at what poor Marisa went through with Tobey's version. 

Excellent to hear about Molly and Gubbs! Pretty soon all three will be bonded and your bathroom will be your own again. Cheering you on!

Sorry to hear about Troy. Hope his hot spot clears up soon. Jake sulks to, but I kind of let it go. He's been through a lot and some things he just doesn't understand. 

K


----------



## Samara




----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Here's our Dobby, better known as ZRabbit's "House" Bunny.






He's the Leader of our Tribe of Bunnies

His favorite time of day is getting raisins from my Husband, Dobby's Best Buddy

My husband has taught Dobby how to stand and get his raisins.





Also Dobby is not to keen with the flash of the camera as you can see he's tolerating it at best while getting his raisins. He knows how much I love to take pics. lol





Most of time, Dobby loves to just lay around after a little exploring and then have a nice "cleaning" session where he grooms himself from the tips of his ears to the tip of his little fluffy tail






And is always my Curious Boy!






Dobby is part of the team of our first venture into bunnies. It will be a year June 4th that these two little unknowns stole our hearts. It's been a blast and quite an education.

Dobby still is not comfortable with being picked up. He's just not a "hold" bunny. Truly likes his freedom. He is learning to tolerate being picked up and snuggled a bit. I still get the grunts which I'm finding that's just our Dobby. He's vocal about certain things. Dobby is just a pleasure during grooming. You lay him on his back in your lap and he just melts. Dobby is very attached, not only to my husband, but to our dog Jake. I was really surprised how upset Dobby was when Jake got sick. Don't know whether Dobby sensed the issue with Jake or actually knew Jake was ill, but Dobby did get very upset. This is the same bunny who gave me the cold shoulder when we went to get Neville. It was the first time we had been away from our boys for any period of time, other than work. I couldn't believe how upset he was. It took me some time, sitting and talking to him, until he relaxed and actually acknowledged me. Also he alerted me regarding Neville when we came home with Luna. He was acting strange, very strange which alerted me to something wrong with the Tribe. And unfortunately it was Neville with the Wry Neck. 

Dobby loves his schedule. He's our bunny that gets upset if a schedule is changed. We have seen when we don't get them out for a morning run, that he will once out at night go right to my husband's chair in the kitchen and wait for his missed raisins. It's a hoot. Dobby loves being set free and has found various places of comfort. He now follows Jake when "rustling" from the kitchen occurs. It's just funny to turn around and see Jake as well as Dobby sitting there looking up saying, "How about me?". Dobby is learning to stay out from underfoot. He waits until my husband sits down, before he approaches. It's like he knows not to get underfoot. He's never been stepped on, thankfully. It's like he figured it out by himself. He's learned to wait instead of rushing right up. 

Dobby is so laid back that the other bunnies do not upset him. Nor does he show any concern. Dobby does well living next to Willard. It's nice to see them sit side by side in their crates. Like Brothers in Arms. I've seen Dobby approach Kreacher's crate and there is only interest. I think once the garden/bunny run is complete, I might experiment and try reuniting Dobby and Kreacher. Not to live together, but just romp around the garden. They were really good together when they were younger, just had a glitch with the "barber incident". Now that they are both 1 year old and have settled into their sweet personalities, I'm hoping things go well. 

Dobby was my first pick. So glad I made that choice. He is such a huge asset to my Tribe and my education on what bunnies really are and do. 

K


----------



## wendymac

Dobby is so cute!! I love the shot with his eyes closed, getting his raisin. What is his coloring called?

How's Jake feeling? Is he back to his Bunny Watchin' self?


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Dobby is so cute!! I love the shot with his eyes closed, getting his raisin. What is his coloring called?
> 
> How's Jake feeling? Is he back to his Bunny Watchin' self?


Sable Marten is the name of his coloring. 

Thanks so much for asking about Jake. Definitely getting back to his "Bunny Watchin'" self. All we need now is put some weight back on him. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

Here's our Willard, who is also known as "Bunny Bear"





Also a big fan of Raisins and has learned the same trick as Dobby










This is a "every day" habit. Willard "chin marks" all my husband's shoes. They are truly sole mates! 





Always get this look, like "What do you want now with that thing."






And truly is my "Energizer" Bunny. Always on the move.





Willard came to us via an exotic shop and my husband's plea of "please let's take him home". They connected right off the bat. I was a little nervous because we didn't really know his background, but how can you say No to that face. 

I have found it has taken me a bit longer to bond to Willard. Gaining his trust was made a bit easier because he's such a sweet, forgiving guy. And his past really didn't affect him. He just settled into the routine of the Tribe like he had been there since he was a baby like Dobby and Kreacher. He shows no aggression against any of the bunnies, but I haven't put them in that position to find out. Willard has no issues with Dobby who's crate is right next to him. And I found out he loves to sit on his shelf in his crate and watch the babies in the x-pen. No aggression, just curious. 

My husband and I feel that we really don't need to neuter Willard. No "dirty habits" like Dr. Joe stated has occurred. We do keep his running in the kitchen. He will mark with pee, YUK near the crates in the living room. I'm finding Neville is starting that habit as well. So far since Luna has been here, Willard just curious. No problems as of yet, but will just keep an eye as Luna matures. 

Our "Bunny Bear" is our enforcer of the Tribe. He will stomp to let all know something is different. He's just a neat, compact rabbit that will just give you a look that will make you melt. Definitely October 8th, Willard's Gotcha Day, was not just lucky for this rescued bunny, but truly life changing for my Husband. Willard got him to REALLY look and love bunnies. We were lucky that day!

K


----------



## candykittten

Thank you for sharing! I really enjoy the stories and pictures you post of your little ones. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Here's our Kreacher. Better known now as "Snuggles". Used to be Mr. Attitude, but since he's turn that 1 year, he's really loves the interaction.






Kreacher was a little sickly when we got him, but has turned into a very healthy bunny. Learned a lot of lessons from this little guy. Not nice ones, but ones that definitely help if something bad goes wrong health wise. Already proved that Kreacher education with Neville.

I truly love this face. 







Kreacher was the "here's another male that you want." Though I picked Dobby, Kreacher was just handed to me. Our first meeting, he was just so tiny. But definitely curious. So much so, he was licking my husband's thumb and took a tiny taste of his thumb nail. 

He was always curious and still is. Got out on me yesterday, through a tiny opening of the gate we put up. 





And yes, Jake was there watching his bunnies. But he's so used to having bunnies on the floor, he just watched Kreacher sneak through and binkying around the room.

Today I was more careful with the gate BUT:

Here he is checking out his escape





Carefully going towards the gate





And the look of being caught this time by me






Kreacher is definitely the top "cleaner" in our tribe. I just love to watch him do his cleaning ritual. And take pics.











Kreacher's favorite thing in his crate now is his "Wubbie". His blanket. When he was younger, he, like Dobby would tear up their towels or blankets. Had to stop putting them in their crates. Switched to cardboard. But since I've moved Kreacher's crate to the lowest level of the stack he's enjoyed snuggling with this "wubbie". My husband laughs when I call his towel that, but he does like it. He moves it to wherever he likes to lay down at. 

Kreacher has been very curious with the babies too in their x-pen. And also has been nice if Neville approaches his crate. No hissing. Just curious. I'm interested to see what Kreacher does when he's out in the garden/bunny run. Maybe he'll be able to play with Dobby again. If not, I know he enjoys a snuggle with Mom.

K


----------



## Samara

:hearts:


----------



## ZRabbits

*candykittten wrote: *


> Thank you for sharing! I really enjoy the stories and pictures you post of your little ones. Keep up the good work!


Thanks so much. I really enjoy snapping the pics and experiencing the stories.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> :hearts



Yep, Definitely stole my heart! lol

Amazing little critters they are!

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Thanks for sharing! I really enjoyed reading about all your "mature" boys and how they came to be with you! They are just awesome! And WOW! Even still, ever time I see you dobby I have to take a double take! Looks like cookies little brother  cookie is only a tad bigger I think, well and his ears are a lot bigger lol 

Reading your post about dobby, you mentioned grooming? You know I'm fairly new to this whole bunny thing  but what do you do to groom your short haired bunnys? All we really do with cookie is trim his nails like once a week or so... And I give him a good pet down with these cool grooming gloves I have every few days to cut down on the shedding... I've never brushed him and he seems to keep his coat really nice... Just curious what you guys do 

Love love your tribe! They are all so precious


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Thanks for sharing! I really enjoyed reading about all your "mature" boys and how they came to be with you! They are just awesome! And WOW! Even still, ever time I see you dobby I have to take a double take! Looks like cookies little brother  cookie is only a tad bigger I think, well and his ears are a lot bigger lol
> 
> Reading your post about dobby, you mentioned grooming? You know I'm fairly new to this whole bunny thing  but what do you do to groom your short haired bunnys? All we really do with cookie is trim his nails like once a week or so... And I give him a good pet down with these cool grooming gloves I have every few days to cut down on the shedding... I've never brushed him and he seems to keep his coat really nice... Just curious what you guys do
> 
> Love love your tribe! They are all so precious


Thanks for all your kind words about the "mature" boys in my Tribe. They give me great joy every day. And pride for the accomplishment of learning with them so they could really be themselves and share in their unique personalities.

The reason why I brush is because of Dobby's unfortunately ability to "blow coat". 

















"Blow Coat" is a molt where patches of hair come out and the skin is still white. When a bunny starts growing hair the pigment of his skin should be darker color. Dobby's wasn't and that could be trouble. But asking on another forum, I found out what "Blow Coat" meant. And lots of hair all at once, means bunny vs hairball. I learn at first with a wire brush, but found my comb really good to take out those chunks of hair. I also use a soft brush just basically because Dobby enjoyed it and it relaxed him. This first blow out coat started when he was 3-1/2 months so we were all still adjusting. And if I could find anything to help with the bonding process with my buns, I used it. lol 

Now I still use the comb when he's in full molt (boy can he shed), and the soft brush because it's like a massage to Dobby. Was a really good way to bond with my bunnies. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Ahhh I see! Thank you so much for explaining  we have yet to experience the joy of a full molt yet! Lol he had a small one when he first came home but I think that was just stress... I would imagine brushing would be a huge benefit during molting! I will def keep that in mind when ever he decides to shed lol


----------



## candykittten

I use a pet hair removal brush. The ones with the sticky sides that you roll over your clothes to remove fur. I like it because the hair actually sticks to the brush and doesn't fly everywhere


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

I've talked about my "Mature" Tribe bunnies, now time to talk about the Tribe babies.

Neville is our first venture into an actual breed. I researched and found that Lion heads were just a unique specialty. I just fell in love with those little hairballs! My version of an Angora which I truly love. 






Neville had a bit of a rough time with an inner ear infection which is known as Wry Neck. But getting him to Dr. Joe and Dr. Joe's aggressive treatment, Neville is Level again and doing so well. Back to his ole trick which we truly love. 






At almost 4 months, Neville unfortunately is still not litter trained when out of his crate. I think it's because the hormones are starting to raise their ugly head. He just needs to mark. And boy can that boy mark. Poop and pee so he's now restricted to the kitchen. Just until he grows up a little bit more. Easier to clean in the kitchen. 






Neville is definitely a taster. I mean, he has to taste everything. Today he bit the stove, the water cooler, my sneakers. I know this boy will not be around wires. 











His mane is coming in really well. Excuse the pics because I haven't brush him today, but really, grooming lasts about 5 minutes and he's back to shaggy again. Oh well, doesn't take long for him to rearrange his mane to the way he likes it...messy. 







And his favorite friend is Jake. Always want to see him and will climb all over him, which Jake lets him.

Some more pics of my "Heart" Bunny:












Can't wait to see him at 6 months! Will be as big as he gets and his baby fur will possibly be gone and will see him as he will be at 1 year old, but with teenage attitude unfortunately. lol

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

Luna, what can I say. My first venture into having a Girl. And she is definitely different! Loving every minute. 











Very demanding of our attention, plus she's in love with Jake. She's just so fascinated with him. And have to say, Jake is great with her. 






Plus Luna is also fascinated with my husband. Follows him around, will stare at him constant from her crate and misses him when he's not there. 






Her mane is really growing in well. And also her skirt. Still love that exclamation point and her little unicorn point. It's the way her wool is coming in. lol 












I know Luna is more adventurous than the boys. She's the only one that will go off the rug onto a slippery floor to investigate.







And is way to fast to get shots of binkies. This is the best I could get. lol







Whatever happens regarding the breeding part, she will still be our little Luna. Can't wait to see how she is as a Mom, but not sweating it! 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*candykittten wrote: *


> I use a pet hair removal brush. The ones with the sticky sides that you roll over your clothes to remove fur. I like it because the hair actually sticks to the brush and doesn't fly everywhere



I'll have to try that with Kreacher. His hair is just so fine that I think that sticky side will come in handy. 

Thanks for the suggestion!

K


----------



## BunMommaD

So love seeing your babies  they are so adorable! All that hair gives them so much expression in their little faces... And omg! Love love that exclamation point on her back! So cute


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> So love seeing your babies  they are so adorable! All that hair gives them so much expression in their little faces... And omg! Love love that exclamation point on her back! So cute


Thanks so much! 

Absolutely enjoying the babies. But have to say, the experience of my first doe, definitely awesome and unique! She's truly a hoot! Lives up to that exclamation point on her back. lol 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Well, the new thing now is "jump off Mom's Lap". Neville started this practice a couple days ago. Now as soon as I take my hand off him, he launches. It's not a high chair that I sit in. It's about 14 or 15 inches off the ground, so I'm not too upset when he does it. But he is a good jumper. Nice stretched out form. Just as you would imagine. So now starts a new game, jump off lap, run around the living room until caught to finish grooming. Well at least we both get some exercise. lol He's not really had hard to catch, actually really simple. He just now figures he can jump and takes the opportunity to.

Kreacher found out accidently that he can jump off my lap. Got to close to the edge because he was trying to get to Jake and fell/jump. After going to check out Jake, he had a ball running and binkying around the living room. And I got a thump every time I got near because he was having so much fun and knew if I caught him, he would go back to his crate. I obliged for awhile. He needed a little run, and with him going under Willard and Dobby's crate, there no issues. The boys took it in stride. Then Kreacher submitted, enjoyed a snuggle and was put back in his crate. We will see if this practice continues tonight. 

Funny, both of them went straight to Jake. Kreacher bumped noses and Neville climbed all over Jake. And Jake, enjoyed all of it. BTW, Jake is doing very well now. Almost back to his ole self. Just need to be careful with the new dog food and definitely have to put some weight back on him. Just too skinny. 

Dobby is still enjoying the title of "House Bunny". He is such a pleasure to have out and about. He's learning to watch where we step and has the "oh mom's in the kitchen getting something" act down. I think Jake taught him that. Just so funny to turn around and seeing both of them there waiting to see if something is for them. 

Luna, well what can I say. She is definitely different. When she's out and about, you really have to watch your step. She just that curious, follows every where you go, and when you are at her level, she's in your lap and in your face. She loves that attention and loves to be touched. 

When I give her hay, she's right there picking out stalks before you even get it in her litter box. Actually she wears it and it doesn't seem to bother her one bit. When you go to get her food bowl, she's checking you out and when your return it full of food, she grabbing it with her teeth and helping you place where she wants it. 

And I have never seen a rabbit rearrange her whole crate so much. That hay hut is everywhere. It should have been a mobile hay hut. She drags it all around, she stands on it, digs in it and eats it. Sometimes she will even nap in it, after she has it arranged her way. 

I know it's time for her to stretch her legs when she starts biting on the bars. I guess that's her way of knocking on the door. And if the biting of the bars doesn't get your full attention, she then goes and perches on her hut house and will stare you down. She knows what she wants. But when I do get her out at those times, she really does use the time out very well. She just goes crazy in her x-pen. Loves the tubes my husband put together. She now and sprint through them without any hesitation. She stands on them too and binkys off them. 

I have to say being younger than Neville, she is so much cleaner. Neville in the x-pen in 2 minutes will have poop all over. Luna on the other hand will make the litter box every time. Neville is a male and is definitely marking his territory. What a mess, but it is what it is. Something that I just have to live with because we are keeping him intacted and will be mating him with Luna. Taking the rabbitry really slow. We will see what happens once the first litter arrives. Not going to do anything stupid that will jeopardize any of them. 

Alll an all, the ZRabbits Tribe is doing well. 

Started our grow box in the basement. Need to have fresh veggies for the Tribe year round. So my husband is studying it and hopefully along with the outside garden we are successful in supplying our Tribe with the fresh, clean veggies they need. 

Monday Morning, time to get back to the Real World...work. Had a lovely weekend with the Tribe.

K


----------



## Samara

I need to get on growing over here. I want to make up some indoor planters with parsley, clover and grass for the buns. 

Luna and the tubes sound hilarious! You should try to nab a video


----------



## kmaben

Awwww I love your bunbun's. Omar is jealous that you have snuggle bunnies. All he wants is a snuggle bunny. Apparently our cat Sebastian doesn't count. And Shya is a definite out! He's hoping Kai will hang with him when he get's older. I love the relationships animals can form. Not just with their own species but with outside species as well. Wish we could all take a page out of Jake's book and be a lot more tolerant


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> Awwww I love your bunbun's. Omar is jealous that you have snuggle bunnies. All he wants is a snuggle bunny. Apparently our cat Sebastian doesn't count. And Shya is a definite out! He's hoping Kai will hang with him when he get's older. I love the relationships animals can form. Not just with their own species but with outside species as well. Wish we could all take a page out of Jake's book and be a lot more tolerant


Love how bunnies can connect to outside species too. Just amazes me. 

lol wish the same thing. Life would be so less stressful. 

Hoping Omar finds his "Snuggle" bunny in Kai. Now that will be one BIG "Snuggle" bunny. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Tribe is doing well. Jake is on the mend and keeping everything down. 

Found a new way to groom last night. Since the "lap" is now a launching pad, had to figure out a better way to keep bunnies still. My husband brought up his portable computer table. Works well as a grooming table. Neville and Luna are now learning that they need to be still until grooming is done. They are old enough now and used to the handling and the combs and brushes. They don't fight the process. They just want to run and play. So now it's time to work on their patience. They did very well last night. Was able to get them fully groomed. Will work again with them tonight. 

Kreacher will get to have his run in the living room tonight once Dobby has his. Kreacher had a ball when he jumped from my lap and was not a bit destructive. Just loved to run and binky. So we will give him time out and about tonight and see how it goes. When they were younger, they both had the run of the living room, but when hormones showed up, pee marking started and Kreacher was the worse of the two. See such a difference now that Kreacher hit 1 year old. Got to give him a chance. He does well in the kitchen in the morning, but still longs for the living room. Tonight will be his chance. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Our little Neville is growing up. Today he turns 4 months old and enters into that teenage phase of life. He's definitely showing those teenage traits. Tried to put a towel in for traction, well, Neville decided it would be best to pee all over it. That has been removed and cardboard put in. He is now at this moment ripping it apart. 

I haven't seen anything drop yet so will keep looking for those signs that hormones are fully in bloom! Hasn't been any mounting or any circling but definitely a pee marker. 

Should be interesting how he handles the hormones. This teenage period is trying but as long as I stay patient, we can get him through it. Should be interesting! 

And just think in another month, Luna will hit that teenage phase. But the way she is, I think she's an early bloomer. She's just so confident and demanding with those stomps. 

K


----------



## ohbunnies

Holy crow! I thought I was nuts for having four house buns!! lol. I love all yours! I think Dobby is my favorite. 

We tried going with a Harry Potter theme, too. We named our Mama Bun Ginny at first- but though she's full of attitude and quite hilarious, we went with Mama Bun.

I wanted to try out lionheads, but I was worried about the grooming part. If I ever get a bigger place to live, we'll see!!

LOOOOOVE all the buns, though. So adorable!


----------



## ZRabbits

*ohbunnies wrote: *


> Holy crow! I thought I was nuts for having four house buns!! lol. I love all yours! I think Dobby is my favorite.
> 
> We tried going with a Harry Potter theme, too. We named our Mama Bun Ginny at first- but though she's full of attitude and quite hilarious, we went with Mama Bun.
> 
> I wanted to try out lionheads, but I was worried about the grooming part. If I ever get a bigger place to live, we'll see!!
> 
> LOOOOOVE all the buns, though. So adorable!


Thanks, I can't believe I have a tribe of 5 either. It's amazing, started out with two and just grew. And grew very attached to all of them. 

I didn't go lion head at first just for the reason you said. Grooming. And we never had a bunny before so we went short haired. Thankfully Dobby and Kreacher were very good teachers so we planned. And put together a program that would best suit the health and longevity of our Tribe. That's how it started. 

Have to admit Dobby does have a special place in both our hearts. He's just such a pleasure to be around. And such a handsome guy. 

Love my lion heads. They are a bit high maintenance and a bit high strung but they are truly a pleasure and give us loads of laughter with their antics. 

K


----------



## Samara

How're things?


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> How're things?


Been busy. Little spring cleaning, washing, shopping and the hubby set up the garden and the bun run. Looks really good. Have pics will post later.

Plus drama at works. They always bring me into their drama. Can't stand the office politics. Right now don't even know if I have a job because I won't play their stupid game. Whatever happen to just doing your job. Now everything is a personality contest. I hate it.

Bunnies are all doing good. 

How's Gubb feeling? Hope he's feeling better. 

K


----------



## Samara

I hear you on the spring cleaning. Can't wait to see the garden/bun run pictures!

I'm sorry about the drama at work; I left my last job because of drama. I filed a complaint with HR but left feeling very unsatisfied.  No fun at all. Stuff like that makes it hard to leave work at work and not bring it home at night when you need most to relax before bed. 

Glad the buns are doing great!  

Gubby is back on his feet, thanks for asking. He's still on antibiotics (10 day cycle 2x a day), but he likes the taste so I don't have to pick him at all to administer them. I've been making fun, tasty slurries in my 3-cup chopper for he and the rest lately. Today was oatmeal, water, probiotics, mixed veggies from the freezer sans the corn, and fig!

I wish Critical Care wasn't so darn expensive. Ohh I'll pay it, but I'll grumble when I do.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I hear you on the spring cleaning. Can't wait to see the garden/bun run pictures!
> 
> I'm sorry about the drama at work; I left my last job because of drama. I filed a complaint with HR but left feeling very unsatisfied.  No fun at all. Stuff like that makes it hard to leave work at work and not bring it home at night when you need most to relax before bed.
> 
> Glad the buns are doing great!
> 
> Gubby is back on his feet, thanks for asking. He's still on antibiotics (10 day cycle 2x a day), but he likes the taste so I don't have to pick him at all to administer them. I've been making fun, tasty slurries in my 3-cup chopper for he and the rest lately. Today was oatmeal, water, probiotics, mixed veggies from the freezer sans the corn, and fig!
> 
> I wish Critical Care wasn't so darn expensive. Ohh I'll pay it, but I'll grumble when I do.


Thanks, been tough. Completely drains everything good out of life when drama is prevalent. Keeping my head down and doing my job. Whatever happens, happens. But I know it's not me what ever happens. PC World is like that. It's not what you know, it's who you know. Seems to be a little odd. Don't know how you can run an affective business when the "who" doesn't know the "what". Just hanging in there until whatever happens. Good or bad, we will make it. 

Glad to hear Gubby is back on his feet. Understand about the grumbling of expensive Critical Care, but they are worth it in the end. 

K


----------



## Samara

:hug:


----------



## Samara

:hearts::bunnydance:


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

Gardens ready for planting. The bunny run is growing grass. The Tribe enjoyed their new run on Saturday. Wiped them all out! Lovely day, lots of binkys, lots of digging, lots of Bunny 500's and just all out running. They had a ball! 

Hopefully the weather is nice this weekend so we can get the planting done and bunnies can enjoy their run again. 

K


----------



## Samara




----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Haven't been on my blog for a bit. Lots of things going on. Dealing with life and work. 

Best Note today: 22 years of Marriage to the same PIA. lol But don't know what I would do without him. 

Here's some pics of our start with the bunny run/garden. Already changed and will post current pics later. Very thrilled with what my Better Half did. 

















Doesn't look like much here, but wait until you see the finished project. Already have nice grass in the bunny run. Will be planting in the garden this Sunday. Can't wait. None of our growth will be GM's. My husband hates them and what they have done.


Also finally got pics of Willard snoozing. This boy really knows how to relax. 











So thrilled my Bunny Bear has become comfortable in our home. This rescue definitely deserves it. What an absolute sweetheart he is. 

Also a few pics of Dobby, our "House" Bunny out and about. 











Going to be a gorgeous day here. Will be getting the bunnies out in the run and will take more pics and enjoy watching them enjoy their space outside. 

K


----------



## wendymac

The bunny run is looking great! What kind of fencing are you using?

The boys are so cute! Love the picture of Willard snoozing. He has it rough. LOL

What are GMs?


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> The bunny run is looking great! What kind of fencing are you using?
> 
> The boys are so cute! Love the picture of Willard snoozing. He has it rough. LOL
> 
> What are GMs?


There are three types of fencing. A standard metal barrier fence, along with chicken wire and then a plastic dark surround. All dug in so that bunnies, especially Willard our digger can get out. 

GM's are genetically modified seeds. Don't like them. 

Can't wait till you see them out in their run. The finished project really looks good and they really love the space. Lots of binkies and Bunny 500's. They really stretch their legs. 

K


----------



## MagPie

Aaaaaw love the bunny run! I wish I had a back yard like that for Harvey. Now will the fence go all the way to the top of those posts?

Oooh I would just love to rub Dobby's fluffy cheeks. Handsome little man


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Had a nice day yesterday. So did the bunnies. Here are updated pics of their bunny run. Still a work in progress. 

















Dobby loves the grass. Yummy! 









Bunny Bear's favorite activity in the bunny run. Digging






Kreacher loves his taste of clover. Better Half put a plug of it in the bunny run from our lawn. 







Neville and Luna love it. 













Also it looks like my Neville is now molting and his saddle is coming in. YAY!







Plans to have more fun in the bunny run today. Also will be venturing out to get our plants for the garden. Can't wait until we get that started! 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Aaaaaw love the bunny run! I wish I had a back yard like that for Harvey. Now will the fence go all the way to the top of those posts?
> 
> Oooh I would just love to rub Dobby's fluffy cheeks. Handsome little man


I've posted more pics showing the fence. The only fence they could jump over is the one between the run and the garden. No big deal if they do. They will always be supervised when outside. Better Half just said when it's time to clean the gutters, and we have the ladders out, I can take some aerials so you can really see the fencing. We have a big umbrella that we can put up too if predators above take note. We do have hawks and falcons here. Thankfully, they prefer squirrel, which we have an abundance of. But better safe than sorry though. My Better Half really thought it out. Really thrilled on how it turned out. 

Dobby is definitely our handsome little man. He's really turned out to be such a good bunny. Such a pleasure. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Nice day yesterday, but wind was a bit chilly so the bunnies stayed inside. Cleaned all their crates. Better Half had a chance to hold each bunny while I cleaned. Our Tribe doesn't mind snuggling with Better Half while I get their homes nice and clean. 

Have to say the bunny run is a success. Still have plans for it. The chicken coop that we got for our first bunny cage has been set up to the fence. Better Half has plans to attach it to the bunny run and make a ramp so the bunnies can go up in it. 






None of the bunnies have gone through the tubes. Dobby has been the only one to explore inside them. But the bunnies are having a ball jumping over them. Hey, maybe agility is in their future? Could be interesting to set something up and see if any of them get the agility bug. 

Also the bunny run/garden isn't the only project we started. The grow room for winter planting is turning out really well. Better Half has it painted and will probably set up the lighting this weekend. Once we get that going, we will definitely have fresh veggies for our Tribe all year round. Will get pics of that project on here soon. 

Enjoyed the weekend with our bunnies. They are all doing so well. Looking forward to the long holiday weekend coming. Have plans to set up the outside enclosure for us so that we can spend more time outside with the bunnies. 

Well it's Monday, time for work. Hoping this week goes by fast so that I can enjoy the weekend with my Better Half and my Bunny Tribe! 

K


----------



## Samara

:hugsquish: Everything looks amazing! I' m jealous!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> :hugsquish: Everything looks amazing! I' m jealous!



Thanks Sammy! I'll definitely let my Better Half know you think it's amazing. He was just asking me this morning if anyone thought it looked good. 

He's been talking to me about this run all winter, and now that he's got it almost completed, I'm just thrilled with it. All the bunnies are too! We had a temp up but really wanted to expand it. 

Looking forward to spending as much time out there with our bunnies. It seems we have found our "peaceful sanctuary" in our backyard. 

K


----------



## Samara

Definitely let That Half know  

I know what you mean about having a peaceful sanctuary. Mine is a little unorthodox... I love to swim in the river next to my house; my peaceful place is slapping on some goggles and diving under the water. I love watching the bubbles go up over my head, or following wee fishes. So much fun. 

You know, till Troy comes bounding out to where I am frantically pawing the water trying to find me. If you've ever had a 93lb dog on your shoulders, with 5 of his 6 ends being pointy, you'll understand my [shudder]. 

I lOVE that he transplanted the bit of clover. That's something I totally would have done. I want to start growing some on my back deck for the buns. It's the weirdest thing that none grows naturally around where I am. Must be something in the soil.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Definitely let That Half know
> 
> I know what you mean about having a peaceful sanctuary. Mine is a little unorthodox... I love to swim in the river next to my house; my peaceful place is slapping on some goggles and diving under the water. I love watching the bubbles go up over my head, or following wee fishes. So much fun.
> 
> You know, till Troy comes bounding out to where I am frantically pawing the water trying to find me. If you've ever had a 93lb dog on your shoulders, with 5 of his 6 ends being pointy, you'll understand my [shudder].
> 
> I lOVE that he transplanted the bit of clover. That's something I totally would have done. I want to start growing some on my back deck for the buns. It's the weirdest thing that none grows naturally around where I am. Must be something in the soil.



Definitely not unorthodox to me. Know all about how peaceful it is underwater. Both me and my Better Half are ex-rescue scuba divers. Used to love going under and seeing the fish, lobsters, and shipwrecks. Was just so peaceful until my Better Half decided to hum "Under Pressure" while we were diving.Would get me humming along too. lol

So glad he transplanted the clover too. Our bunnies love it and it is now thriving in the run. You definitely should start a grow box on your deck.

K


----------



## Samara

Ex-rescue scuba divers? Mind = blown. That's so cool! I've never been scuba diving. I've always wondered what it was like. Every time I think about it the movie Abyss pops into my head.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Ex-rescue scuba divers? Mind = blown. That's so cool! I've never been scuba diving. I've always wondered what it was like. Every time I think about it the movie Abyss pops into my head.



I absolutely LOVED scuba diving. My Better Half got me involved when we started dating. Haven't done it in a bit duemy Better Half'sspinal fusion. You really have to watch your saturation level, especially with surgery on the boneor you could get the bends no matter how careful you are. And you definitely don't want the bends. Had to take a friend of ours to Unniversary of PA to the pressure chamber at 1:00 AM in the morning because he was stupid and pushed the line. 

Love that move Abyss too. One of our favs. 

K


----------



## Samara

I can't even imagine. Eek. 

On a random note, I watched the 2011 version of Coriolanus this weekend and it was very well done! Bloody, but well done. Ralph Fiennes directed it and also played Caius. If Shakespeare is your thing, check it out! It was done including modern technology.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I can't even imagine. Eek.
> 
> On a random note, I watched the 2011 version of Coriolanus this weekend and it was very well done! Bloody, but well done. Ralph Fiennes directed it and also played Caius. If Shakespeare is your thing, check it out! It was done including modern technology.



I'll have to check it out. Love Ralph Fiennes' acting abilityand do enjoy Shakespeare.Bloody doesn't bother me. 

Did you watchit on cable or did you rent DVD? 

K


----------



## Samara

We may or may not have watched it from a torrent download. :surrender The DVD release date is in a week I think. I thought it was out on DVD already. D'oh. Open mouth, insert foot.

http://www.dvdreleases.org/drama/coriolanus/


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wow Karen your Hubby did a wonderful job on the Bunny run. Boy whay lucky fur babies you have.

You have such a beautiful BIG yard. I can just imagine how much funyour babies are having while out there.

I was always so careful when I lived in my house to always make sure I was with Buttercup at all times when he was outside in the yard. We had BIG hawks that sat perched on out fence. OMG so many time i'd be chasing them away.

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of your clan.

Susan


----------



## Samara

I forgot to mention; we have exciting news! 2 new furry little ones are incoming in June! 

I made them a page here: http://raisincane.weebly.com/incoming-in-june.html

I'm still waiting on more pictures of the second mixed kit. So excited! I believe the mixed kit is related to Matthias and Atticus, but I don't know for sure yet. After these two girls unless an emergency foster pops up, I think we're done adding to the clan! 

This'll make 6 fuzzbutts; 3 boys and 3 girls. Matthias still needs to be neutered, but by the time these girls are old enough to come home he'll be heading in to be fixed and recouping. 

I feel excited and crazy adding two new girls, but I think it's the right decision. I tried to explain it to my Other Half that the rabbits are sort of my livelihood...my hobby and constant learning access. They aren't my entire livelihood, but man it gets quiet here during the day.


----------



## Samara

Susan, I totally hear you on the hawks. There are 2 different kinds in my area, one pair of which nests in my backyard. They're always hovering over the house watching my bird feeder. Eek. I can't take my bubs onto the porch without having Troy (my dog) out there with them, or a human. Too scary!


----------



## ZRabbits

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Wow Karen your Hubby did a wonderful job on the Bunny run. Boy whay lucky fur babies you have.
> 
> You have such a beautiful BIG yard. I can just imagine how much funyour babies are having while out there.
> 
> I was always so careful when I lived in my house to always make sure I was with Buttercup at all times when he was outside in the yard. We had BIG hawks that sat perched on out fence. OMG so many time i'd be chasing them away.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of your clan.
> 
> Susan



Susan, so glad to hear from you! And thanks for the compliments. My Better Half did do a wonderful job. And we do have lots of fun out there with our fur babies and Jake. Really looking forward to spending as much time outside with all of them. It does my bunnies good. Fresh air and sunshine. 

I never leave them unattended either. Have Red Tail Hawks and Falcons in my area too. They love to perch in my Dogwood Tree in the front or my big Maple in the back. But Better Half made sure everything was secure and with the umbrella up there's no flight pattern over the bunny run. 

Better believe, will be sharing lots of pic of the Tribe! Again it's great to hear from you again!

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I forgot to mention; we have exciting news! 2 new furry little ones are incoming in June!
> 
> I made them a page here: http://raisincane.weebly.com/incoming-in-june.html
> 
> I'm still waiting on more pictures of the second mixed kit. So excited! I believe the mixed kit is related to Matthias and Atticus, but I don't know for sure yet. After these two girls unless an emergency foster pops up, I think we're done adding to the clan!
> 
> This'll make 6 fuzzbutts; 3 boys and 3 girls. Matthias still needs to be neutered, but by the time these girls are old enough to come home he'll be heading in to be fixed and recouping.
> 
> I feel excited and crazy adding two new girls, but I think it's the right decision. I tried to explain it to my Other Half that the rabbits are sort of my livelihood...my hobby and constant learning access. They aren't my entire livelihood, but man it gets quiet here during the day.



Oh Sammy they are both precious!I can't wait to you get them home. 

And it's not crazy. Best hobby I found. And such an excellent learning access. Know what you mean by being too quiet. So glad your Other Half is so understanding!

Can't wait to read when they get home! 



BTW: speaking of crazy, my Better Half looked at me and said "So when are we getting our Flemish Giant?" Got to love that man! YAY!

K


----------



## Samara

Hahahaha, that's fantastic! So when ARE you getting one?


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Hahahaha, that's fantastic! So when ARE you getting one?



Already started looking.lol I don't know whether to rescue or get a baby. It will depend on what sweetie catches my heart. "Bunny Bear" helped with worries about rescues. I like to know their background, but after experiencing the sweetness of this rescue, it's not a big deal any more. I know what to do now. 

K


----------



## Samara

Awesome. Any preferred colors? I think they're all beautiful in their own way. I think I stray towards the steel colored flemmies. Those ears. Man...those EARS! 

  Keep us posted!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Awesome. Any preferred colors? I think they're all beautiful in their own way. I think I stray towards the steel colored flemmies. Those ears. Man...those EARS!
> 
> Keep us posted!



Since we already have a black bunny (Kreacher), I would love to get a Grey or even Fawn color. Something different I suppose. But again, doesn't matter. 

Better Half can't wait to see this big bunny running around the house. I know Jake will love it too! He plays well with Kreacher (hide and seek) but it always makes me nervous because of Kreacher being our smallest bunny. Dobby and Jake like to lay together on the floor. 

Definitely will be interesting!

Will definitely keep all posted!

K


----------



## wendymac

That is absolutely, 100% awesome!!!! He did an amazing job! And the bunnies all look like they have a blast in there. I think I'm going to steal him to build one for me. haha


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> That is absolutely, 100% awesome!!!! He did an amazing job! And the bunnies all look like they have a blast in there. I think I'm going to steal him to build one for me. haha


Thanks Wendy. Better Half laughed, he appreciates it. I'm just thrilled with the plan he came up with and successfully put in motion for the bunnies. Really looking forward to getting them out, and ourselves out to enjoy the fresh air and sunshine.

Hoping for a nice 3 day weekend so we can putter out there with the buns. Unfortunately we have rain. Know its needed but boy does it suck. Especially for my Better Half. This type of weather just kills his back. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

I haven't talked about the babies of the Tribe for some bit. 

Neville, My Foundation Buck, will be 5 months old tomorrow. Can't believe it's been that long since this little guy came home to our Tribe. 

First Day Home






He's done really well. Only one incident which was scary but he's now back to his ole self. 

He's grown into such a handsome bunny, with a laid back personality. And he really does look like a lion now. 

His Mane is really filling in. 





And you can see his skirt which is still really filled out. 






Love this pic. Love that little tail. lol 





And now that he's loosing his baby fur, you can really see his saddle. 






Luna, our Foundation Doe, will be 4 months old on May 29th, and has settled into the Tribe as well. She actually took over. She's our only doe and boy is she different than the boys. Very forward, knows what she wants, and will let you know when she's upset. Never heard a bunny thump so much. And when she pins her ears back, I call it her "Scary Face". She doesn't scare me, nor does she show any aggression. Just mouthy. 

First Day Home





Recent Pic showing how well her Mane has filled out





She has a ring of hair on her nose. We call this her "Unicorn Horn". You can really see it in this pic.






She's got such a pretty face. 






Plans here are to mate the pair around October. But that all depends if Luna is ready. Will see when the time comes. Looking forward to this phase of their life. Looking forward to see what's in the nest box between these two. This will be a trial run for all of us, to see if this is what we really want to get into. If not, we will just keep the babies and get Neville and Luna neutered/spayed and just continue enjoying our Tribe, with new members. Maybe even get into rescue. Don't know. Which ever path we take, doesn't matter. We are taking our time, enjoying the bunnies. No pressure. All good.

K


----------



## Samara

I'm sitting here with my mouth hanging open at how different they look. I guess in my head they've been looking like their first pictures. Wow wow wow. They look amazing!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh My Goodness Karen they are both so Gorgeous:inlove:. I can hardly wait to se what their babies will look like.

Sure looks like they like the outside.

More pictures please.

Susan


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I'm sitting here with my mouth hanging open at how different they look. I guess in my head they've been looking like their first pictures. Wow wow wow. They look amazing!



Thanks! Being with them every day, even posting the pics, I was amazed at the difference. Especially in Neville's coloring. He always had a LOT of hair, but love the fact that I can see his pretty eyes now. Luna, to me, just got a bit bigger but really fluffed out. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Oh My Goodness Karen they are both so Gorgeous:inlove:. I can hardly wait to se what their babies will look like.
> 
> Sure looks like they like the outside.
> 
> More pictures please.
> 
> Susan



Thanks so much Susan. And I can't wait to see what they both produce too.

They absolutely LOVED being outside. Can't wait to get them out again.

And yes, definitely will be sharing more pics!

K


----------



## Samara

Any idea based on their lineage and actual colors what variety of kits they'll have together? I know when we had the Oops litter Matthias is from I tried to figure out what could possibly crop up. They were all black. Every last bub. Bah humbug!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Any idea based on their lineage and actual colors what variety of kits they'll have together? I know when we had the Oops litter Matthias is from I tried to figure out what could possibly crop up. They were all black. Every last bub. Bah humbug!



Well, I'm really crossing my fingers for a Chocolate Tort

I could get brokens (Chocolate and Blue)

Torts (Chocolate and Blue) 

And since there is Siamease Sable in Luna's background, I could get a black in there, but really not sure. So Black Torts and Black Brokens. 

Lots of different variations. But most of all, hoping for healthy kits and healthy Luna after this.

K


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Guess who's 5 months old? 

Our Neville is 5 months old today! Oh boy getting closer and closer to those Teenage Months. Oh boy. lol








Three Months Old 







Four Weeks Old






I don't think we are going to have rough teenage months with Neville. He just seems so calm. He's very loving and affectionate now. It's taken some time and with his illness, I think it kind of makes them think differently. I'm guess, but it just seems that way. Kreacher, who was ill when younger, is more affectionate and calmer. Maybe that trust broke through faster because they needed us at a scary time for them and we shined through and were there for them tenfold. Don't know, just guess. But it really looks that way to us. 

Anyway! Happy 5 Month Birthday, to our LEVEL Neville! 

K


----------



## Samara

arty0002:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Happy 5 month Birthday Neville.:weee:inkbouce:arty0002::bunnyheart:rabbithop:bunny18:energizerbunny:

I sure hope Mommie and Daddy are spoiling you today. Yeah like you are so hard done by. Hee Hee.

Have a Wondeful Day Sweetie. You tell your Mommie that Auntie Susan says you should get a special treat today.

Susan


----------



## Samara

SOOOSKA wrote:


> you should get a special treat today.



Hear, hear!


----------



## ZRabbits

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Happy 5 month Birthday Neville.:weee:inkbouce:arty0002::bunnyheart:rabbithop:bunny18:energizerbunny:
> 
> I sure hope Mommie and Daddy are spoiling you today. Yeah like you are so hard done by. Hee Hee.
> 
> Have a Wondeful Day Sweetie. You tell your Mommie that Auntie Susan says you should get a special treat today.
> 
> Susan



Will do Auntie Susan. Neville LOVES Cheerios, so tonight when he gets his treat, I'll make sure he's told they are from his Auntie Susan who sent sweet 5 month Birthday wishes. 

Right now, Neville is home with Dad, getting massages from Dadon his itchy back.Poor baby is so itchy from this molting. Plus I know Dad will let him run around the living room for a while like the Big Bunnies do as a treat. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> SOOOSKA wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> you should get a special treat today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hear, hear!
Click to expand...


From his Auntie Sammy, fresh Wheat Grass which Neville loves as much as Cheerios! 

K


----------



## Samara

Woo hoo! Nom nom nom....


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

It's amazing how fast you wake up when your bunny decides to launch himself out of his crate to take a stroll or a walk about. Well, Neville decided this morning was the day. Right passed my shoulder on to the floor, safely thankfully, and had the audacity to look up at me as if to say, "What's your problem?". 

What a way to wake up. lol. 

Looking forward to the Three Day Weekend. Truly looking forward to it. Plans have been made to spend time in the bunny run and also get the garden done completely. Will be doing some planting this weekend. Also working on the Grow Room so that we can start germinating our seeds. 

Happy Friday Everyone! Hoping all have a Happy, Healthy and Safe Memorial Day Weekend!

K


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## MagPie

Hahaha Harvey woke me at 7am by throwing his things around, including his litter box. I eventually had to put ear plugs in. So much for sleeping in.

What color is Neville? I can't remember.


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Hahaha Harvey woke me at 7am by throwing his things around, including his litter box. I eventually had to put ear plugs in. So much for sleeping in.
> 
> What color is Neville? I can't remember.


Harvey felt if he was up you had to be up. lol Silly bunny. Sorry about your sleep in.

Neville is a Blue Tort. 

Nev's Dad is a Lilac Tort. Met him, he is absolutely stunning. Truly where Nev got his great wool.

Nev's Mom is a Sable Point. Her lineage has lots of Siamese Sable in it too. 

Blue is a diluted black. 

It's been interesting going over the lineage. Sammy now has me curious about what could possibly come out in the nest box in November. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Karen....love your Lions. Obviously I'm a bit biased  but I just never get sick of looking at the manes. They are too cute!!! And it has been so fun watching Agnes's mane come in and her saddle appear and how her coloring changes. She was pure black when we brought her home but of course the manes always grow in lighter so she's gray too.

I'm hopeful for you that you can get some babies out of those two. They will be gorgeous. I bet you are so excited! Best of luck!!


----------



## MagPie

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *MagPie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Harvey woke me at 7am by throwing his things around, including his litter box. I eventually had to put ear plugs in. So much for sleeping in.
> 
> What color is Neville? I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey felt if he was up you had to be up. lol Silly bunny. Sorry about your sleep in.
> 
> Neville is a Blue Tort.
> 
> Nev's Dad is a Lilac Tort. Met him, he is absolutely stunning. Truly where Nev got his great wool.
> 
> Nev's Mom is a Sable Point. Her lineage has lots of Siamese Sable in it too.
> 
> Blue is a diluted black.
> 
> It's been interesting going over the lineage. Sammy now has me curious about what could possibly come out in the nest box in November.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Hahaha he certainly did. I'm just glad he's no longer mad at me. I had been getting up at 7am the past week, so he's probably on that still. Oi. Hahah. Oh well always another day to sleep in. At least I'm not dead tired today.

Aaaaah I thought he might be a tort of some sort. I don't quite know rabbit colors yet, aside from the easy ones. Like Harvey being Himalayan marked. Definitely curious about their babies, plus baby lion heads are just about the cutest things.


----------



## Bonnie Lee

I love your bunny run photos Karen  they're gorgeous!

I'm glad you aren't planting genetically modified seeds!
they're no good and unnatural really anyway,

my father has a whole veggie garden based on heritage seeds and the taste is amazing and as soon as the fruits and veg dries out those seeds can be given to other people to use and plant.


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Karen....love your Lions. Obviously I'm a bit biased  but I just never get sick of looking at the manes. They are too cute!!! And it has been so fun watching Agnes's mane come in and her saddle appear and how her coloring changes. She was pure black when we brought her home but of course the manes always grow in lighter so she's gray too.
> 
> I'm hopeful for you that you can get some babies out of those two. They will be gorgeous. I bet you are so excited! Best of luck!!


Thanks. Keeping the excitement to a minimum. lol I have a few more months to go, and will enjoy watching them mature before I start really thinking about breeding. Then I'll become a nervous wreck. lol Thanks for the luck. Appreciate it. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> I love your bunny run photos Karen  they're gorgeous!
> 
> I'm glad you aren't planting genetically modified seeds!
> they're no good and unnatural really anyway,
> 
> my father has a whole veggie garden based on heritage seeds and the taste is amazing and as soon as the fruits and veg dries out those seeds can be given to other people to use and plant.


Thanks so much. My Better Half did a really good job on it with planning to finished project. Still have to put the ramp up into the old bunny hutch, but the grass is really green and thick, along with wheat grass. 

Congratulations to your Father on his successful veggie garden. Wishing him continued success. That's basically what we are trying to do in our garden, and also added an inside grow room to grow all year round. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *MagPie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Harvey woke me at 7am by throwing his things around, including his litter box. I eventually had to put ear plugs in. So much for sleeping in.
> 
> What color is Neville? I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey felt if he was up you had to be up. lol Silly bunny. Sorry about your sleep in.
> 
> Neville is a Blue Tort.
> 
> Nev's Dad is a Lilac Tort. Met him, he is absolutely stunning. Truly where Nev got his great wool.
> 
> Nev's Mom is a Sable Point. Her lineage has lots of Siamese Sable in it too.
> 
> Blue is a diluted black.
> 
> It's been interesting going over the lineage. Sammy now has me curious about what could possibly come out in the nest box in November.
> 
> K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha he certainly did. I'm just glad he's no longer mad at me. I had been getting up at 7am the past week, so he's probably on that still. Oi. Hahah. Oh well always another day to sleep in. At least I'm not dead tired today.
> 
> Aaaaah I thought he might be a tort of some sort. I don't quite know rabbit colors yet, aside from the easy ones. Like Harvey being Himalayan marked. Definitely curious about their babies, plus baby lion heads are just about the cutest things.
Click to expand...

Don't feel bad, I'm still learning myself about colors. It's interesting. 

Have to agree about lion head kits being cute. And promise to quench your curiosity with lots of pics when they arrive. Plus I know I'll need help figuring out what colors they are. lol 

K


----------



## MagPie

Yes the colors are very interesting  I had at one point thought about breeding leopard geckos and man do they have a lot of different colors (morphs). I'll eventually figure out bunny colors. Plus the genetics part tends to confuse me at times.

Ooooh yes pictures of the little fluff balls are a most. I've never exeprienced baby bunnies before and they sure are cute.


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

I HATE Squirrels. Better Half went out this morning and got our plants for the garden. Put them out back because we were not ready to actually put them in the grow till tomorrow, BUT, now no egg plant. Gone! They didn't even eat it. All they did was destroy it. What a waste. 

Anyway, got the camera out. Must be the anger for the squirrel because I couldn't take a pic to save my life. Just wasn't happening. Well, you those days. 

Here's the best of them. Truly wish they were better. Love the one of Neville in the house. Dang squirrels.





Neville and his Agility Training, lol





The King in his Castle. He looks so much like a Lion here.

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Just spent a while looking through all your posts I missed while I was away! Wow! LOVE that garden/run! That.is.awesome. 

And my oh my Neville is so adorable! What an expressive face he has! Love it


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Just spent a while looking through all your posts I missed while I was away! Wow! LOVE that garden/run! That.is.awesome.
> 
> And my oh my Neville is so adorable! What an expressive face he has! Love it



Thanks! Really excited to get the garden part started. The bunnies really love their run. 

Thanks for the compliment. Neville does have such an expressive face. He's such a sweetie. I'm just in awe of how different he is. And his coloring is just turning out stunning. Yes I'm gushing. lol He's my "Heart" bunny.

Glad you're back. Hope all is well with you and yours. Can't wait to hear how Cookie is doing. 

K


----------



## Kipcha

Whoo, Neville is going to be a pro hopper! Look at him go!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Kipcha wrote: *


> Whoo, Neville is going to be a pro hopper! Look at him go!



He just loves those tubes. He's never gone through the tubes, but he loves to jump over them, on them and walk on them. I love it. Hey you never know. I'm thrilled he's enjoying it. And it's really good exercise. Can't wait until the Better Half gets the ramp installed for them to go into the old rabbit hutch. Hopefully will have better pics in the future. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

ZRabbits wrote:


> *BunMommaD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Just spent a while looking through all your posts I missed while I was away! Wow! LOVE that garden/run! That.is.awesome.
> And my oh my Neville is so adorable! What an expressive face he has! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!Â  Really excited to get the garden part started.Â  The bunnies really love their run.Â
> Thanks for the compliment.Â  Neville does have such an expressive face.Â  He's such a sweetie.Â  I'm just in awe of how different he is.Â  And his coloring is just turning out stunning.Â  Yes I'm gushing. lolÂ  He's my "Heart" bunny.Glad you're back.Â  Hope all is well with you and yours.Â  Can't wait to hear how Cookie is doing.Â
> K
Click to expand...


Thanks, he's doing pretty good... We have to put him on a diet, cuz he gained some weiht while we were gone... Check out his blog I posted an update/vent abt the person who watched while we were gone and some pics of our "butterball" as my hubs likes to call him now! Lol


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> ZRabbits wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *BunMommaD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Just spent a while looking through all your posts I missed while I was away! Wow! LOVE that garden/run! That.is.awesome.
> And my oh my Neville is so adorable! What an expressive face he has! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Really excited to get the garden part started. The bunnies really love their run.
> Thanks for the compliment. Neville does have such an expressive face. He's such a sweetie. I'm just in awe of how different he is. And his coloring is just turning out stunning. Yes I'm gushing. lol He's my "Heart" bunny.Glad you're back. Hope all is well with you and yours. Can't wait to hear how Cookie is doing.
> K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, he's doing pretty good... We have to put him on a diet, cuz he gained some weiht while we were gone... Check out his blog I posted an update/vent abt the person who watched while we were gone and some pics of our "butterball" as my hubs likes to call him now! Lol
Click to expand...


Was already there and read. Wishing Mr. C looses that nickname quickly but safely. Just don't understand people. Yes I can, lazy with good intentions. But look who suffers. 

Will be checking his blog to read about success progress of Mr. Cookie losing that nickname.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Working on the Bunny Run/Garden. Still work in progress. Decided to make a few changes.







Started getting the garden part ready for our plants.






Finished Garden, next step, planting!







This is our spot in the garden for our strawberries. Plants are doing well, had strawberries coming out, but those DANG squirrels. 







And here's the Bunny Watcher making sure it's all done right. So glad he's feeling better. 







Thought I'd share the progress! Now back to work. Got to get those plants in so they can start growing good stuff for all of us!

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Finally, garden is done. Everything is planted and being watered. Here's some pics.












Bunny Bear gives his stamp of approval! 








K


----------



## BunMommaD

Wow! That is an awesome garden! Those are some lucky bunnies


----------



## Samara

SO jealous! You guys did amazing!! I'm in awe!


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

It was a beautiful morning here in New Jersey, and we and the Z-Tribe took advantage of it. 

As promised, my Better Half took aerial shots of the garden/bunny run. We also set up our enclosure and moved the old bunny hutch. Plans are still being made for the ramp. Also plans are made to look into growing wild flowers and start growing a little basil, cilantro, dandelions in the bunny run, as we have with the clover and wheat grass. Still a work in progress but, our backyard sanctuary for the Z-Tribe is off to a good start.












Here' what we have started in our garden.

Cilantro





On of our 8 tomato plants (4 Big Boys/4 Cherries)





Parsley





Basil





Egg Plant. My Better Half is trying to bring it back to life after what the evil squirrels did to it.





Cucumber





Also we have two rows of baby carrots planted. 

The clover and wheat grass in the bunny run. Kreacher loves to stop by for a snack.





The bunny run is becoming a huge success. They all really love it. It takes a bit for them to get used to all the sights, smells and sounds. But they do eventually start to do their thing.

Luna in the bird house, turned into a bunny house





She loves running in and out of it.





And always tries to get on top of it, like she does her hay hut in her crate. She hasn't been successful yet. 





Neville loves to run at full tilt the length of the run





Unfortunately today he was only hanging over the tubes in this pic, not jumping over them. But enjoyed running around today. Ran too fast a couple times, tried to make a corner and hit the wire fence. Not hurt, just bounced off. That wool is good for some things.





Found something new in the bunny run. It was there the last time, but he was really into jumping over the tubes.





But he did notice we moved the old bunny hutch.





As our bunnies are all learning new sounds, smells and sights, Neville heard for the first time the ac condensing unit come on, and he decided to hide. Well, he thought he was.





I can't believe how well the grass grew in the bunny run. Here's Dobby enjoying the fresh, cool grass. 





And another of his sweet face. Can't help myself





And here's the pic of the Z-Tribe Chief with his look of "Mom, enough with the pics."






Really proud of what we have accomplished, excited to continue this "work in progress". All for the Z-Tribe. Who are Awesome.

BTW, Susan, I hope this satisfies your request for more pics. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow. I'm thoroughly impressed. Your rabbits have the LIFE!  im amazed at the time and effort you have put into your garden and run for the buns. 

Also, I only have really, really looked at pics of your Lions....but omg, Dobby is amazing too!! His coloring is fantastic. 

Ive enjoyed reading about you and your buns. Thanks for sharing all that you do


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Wow. I'm thoroughly impressed. Your rabbits have the LIFE!  im amazed at the time and effort you have put into your garden and run for the buns.
> 
> Also, I only have really, really looked at pics of your Lions....but omg, Dobby is amazing too!! His coloring is fantastic.
> 
> Ive enjoyed reading about you and your buns. Thanks for sharing all that you do


Thanks so much. Glad that you enjoyed my tales of the Z-Tribe. They are truly worth it. It really was such a pleasure sitting out there today. I think I have to say we enjoy it more than the buns, who do love it. I like the fact that they get fresh air and sunshine they need. Along with needed exercise. And I like the fact that I can also grow the food that will keep them healthy and happy. Some think we are crazy for going all out like this, but I have to say, I haven't felt that content and happy myself in a long time. I could have done a binky myself. 

Hope you continue following. Truly appreciate your kind words. June 4th will be the one year anniversary of our venture into the Bunny World. Dobby and Kreacher came home for the first time. It's been a learning experience since that exciting day, and with 3 more added additions, the best therapy that money can buy. Thanks Z-Tribe!

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Wow! What an awesome run and garden! I wish my yard looked as nice as the bunny run  hehe lol

And wow! Cookie has that same lighter brown tuft of hair in between his ears! So so cute! I always play with that tuft when I pet him  it's crazy how much they look a like... Long lost cousins! For sure!


----------



## Samara

I laughed out loud HARD when I read the part about the AC condenser coming on and Neville hiding, then scrolled down to the picture. 

Everything looks amazing!


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Wow! What an awesome run and garden! I wish my yard looked as nice as the bunny run  hehe lol
> 
> And wow! Cookie has that same lighter brown tuft of hair in between his ears! So so cute! I always play with that tuft when I pet him  it's crazy how much they look a like... Long lost cousins! For sure!



Thanks Liz for the compliment on the run and garden. I wish our whole lawn looked like the bunny run too. It is soft and so green. I'm just amazed how fast it came up and how well its grown. 

lol, I play with the same tuft of hair when I'm petting Dobby. I truly believe they have to be long lost cousins too. They just look so much a like. Same cute tuft of hair and all.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> I laughed out loud HARD when I read the part about the AC condenser coming on and Neville hiding, then scrolled down to the picture.
> 
> Everything looks amazing!


lol, it was funny. Glad to hear you laughed as hard as I did when it happened. Poor baby but I couldn't help but laugh and take the pic. lol

Thanks. Still a work in progress, but thrilled on how far it's come.

K


----------



## MagPie

Wow the grass came in really nice . Hmmm your cilantro is looking better than mine haha. Ooooh I'm sure I've said this before but handsome Dobby!

How do you bring them out into the bunny run? In pairs? Or do they each get their own time in it? I know Luna would, just wondering about the boys.


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Wow the grass came in really nice . Hmmm your cilantro is looking better than mine haha. Ooooh I'm sure I've said this before but handsome Dobby!
> 
> How do you bring them out into the bunny run? In pairs? Or do they each get their own time in it? I know Luna would, just wondering about the boys.


Right now the boys are coming out individually like Luna is. But Better Half is building a removable partition so that we can start introducing the boys to each other. Right now the bunny run is new to them, so the more we take them out the faster they are relaxing in the new environment. Once that time span to relax is shortened, we will start with the partition. If it doesn't work, we don't mind bringing them out separately. Maybe work on some agility training with my buns. They love the tubes to jump over then going in. 

K


----------



## MagPie

Hopefully it works out for them  Have they gotten into the bunny garden yet?


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Hopefully it works out for them  Have they gotten into the bunny garden yet?


No, not yet, but I have a feeling one of them is going to jump over that lower fence into the garden. They all look over the fence. But they can't far. The garden is completely fenced in with no outlets at all. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Well guess who turned 4 months old? On May 29th my little girl has become a teenager. 

Our Little Girl at 4 weeks old! We picked a Winner!






When we first brought her home






Our Fiesty Little Female





What a face






She's grown up to be such a Pretty Girl





Who is Just so curious about EVERYTHING!





And has taken over!





And who is full of energy and spunk!





And still can make us melt with just a look!






Luna has definitely has shown me what a female is all about. She is just so different than the boys. She shown me that some bunnies like to pick where they want their litter boxes to go. That a bunny doesn't necessarily have to go to their food bowl, but can drag it where ever they are. That hay cubes are fun to throw around. 

Luna lets everyone know when she is displeased with every echoing thumps. She gives me a scary face, by pinning her ears but that's all it is a scary face. She's never been aggressive. She's all bluster. 

Luna loves her cheerios. And she does love her wheat grass. When she out in the bunny run, she always comes back to her crate with a greenish nose. lol 

My little girl is growing up! Teenage months with Luna should be a completely different experience. It's never dull when Luna is around. Looking forward to seeing what my little girl is like when she's an adult. Also one day she will be a Mommy. It will be interesting to see and hoping that she turns out as confident a Mom as she has been confident and outgoing since the day she arrived. 

K


----------



## Samara

:toast:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> :toast:



Thanks Sammy! I can't believe she's 4 months old already. They do grow up fast. 

Looking to continue the journey and getting to know and experience this Awesome little girl!

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Quite the doll she is. Luna is just a bit older than Agnes who will be 4 months in couple weeks.

I love her markings and the dark circle around her eye. And like we keep saying, female lions are so entertaining. It sounds like Luna puts on just as big of a show for you guys as Agnes does.

Can't wait to see more and excited to see the Lion babies Luna may have one day. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## BunMommaD

She is just adorable! And her facial expression, show she is a very "spunky and opinionated" little lady


----------



## Samara

^ Agreed!


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Quite the doll she is. Luna is just a bit older than Agnes who will be 4 months in couple weeks.
> 
> I love her markings and the dark circle around her eye. And like we keep saying, female lions are so entertaining. It sounds like Luna puts on just as big of a show for you guys as Agnes does.
> 
> Can't wait to see more and excited to see the Lion babies Luna may have one day. Thanks again for sharing!



I love her coloring too. Never really wanted a white bunny, but her coloring and markings were just lovely. Love her upside down exclamation mark on her back. She and Neville I think will make lovely babies. 

I have to say, she boggled my mind when she first came home. My boys took a bit to get used to everything, but not Luna. It was like she just took over and always right in your face. Never shy at all. She's the only one of the Z-Tribe to pick the corner she wanted her litter box in, to move all her stuff and rearrange it the way she wanted. As soon as you open her crate door she's right there to see what's going on. And can stare at my husband from across the room until he turns and asks her what she wants. 

From reading the stories about Agnes, I have to agree with you, they are like to peas in a pod. Just smart, funny, energetic, knows what they want kind of girls. 

I'm nervous but I am really looking forward to seeing what her babies will be like. Also how she will be as a Mom. My husband thinks she'll be really good. Only time will tell. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> She is just adorable! And her facial expression, show she is a very "spunky and opinionated" little lady



Oh she is definitely opinionated. She gives her opinion whether you want to hear it or not. lol

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> ^ Agreed!



You should know about spunk and opinionated, Mols is alsoa Lion head. And when it comes to Matts, well should I say more! 

But you just got to love them. Just something about that spunk and opinion.

K


----------



## Samara

True story


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

With only a partial day at work, I was able to get home and tend to our bunnies, their run and our garden. I can't believe tomorrow will be a week and we already have some signs of growth. Husband and Bunnies are excited. 

Here's some of the signs at the ZGarden is starting to show there will be yummy things for the Z-Tribe.

Our First Cherry Tomato, Husband LOVES these. Hope he shares this fruit with his buns this year. lol. And do remember that leaves are a No No for buns. 





Carrots, Dobby and Kreacher loved the last ones. Can't wait to see how Willard likes them. And by the time they are ready to be pulled out of the ground, Neville.
But not too many. Got to watch their weight. 





Cilantro, Already flowering. Dobby, Kreacher, and Willard enjoyed a few snips from it and nom nom nom, gone. 





Cucmbers, new growth showing. Next pic shows that my Husband is getting ready for the vines. Wants to get the cucumbers off the ground. 










Willard, aka "Bunny Bear" had a great time. I think he's been watching too much of that Howard the Bunny video. Thankfully my husband knew we had a "digger" so that's why he made sure he buried the fence line. We knew he just loved to dig.





Also we can't forget Jake. Thanks to all who kept Jake in their thoughts, he's bounded back from that really serious illness. Here's my Bunny Watcher now, with a little bit more weight on him, and more spunk to enjoy a game of catch. 





K


----------



## Samara

:hearts: Jake!


----------



## ZRabbits

I always have problems with changing my avatar. So posting this as a test. 

K

Nope didn't work. Let's see what I did wrong. And try again.


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Haven't figured out changing the avatar yet, but had the same problem last time. Oh well, no big deal. Will figure it out one day. I can find anything while researching, but can't figure out how to change something. It is what is is.

Anyway,

I have to take this time now to talk about my Rescue Bunny. Willard, aka "Bunny Bear" was found in an Exotic Pet Store, future dinner for a snake, but because of a look and a tilt of the head, stole my husband's heart. At first I was very nervous bringing a bunny home with "unknown" origins. As I was just newly introduced to the Bunny World, I had no clue what to do with an "unknown". I was just learning from the ones I had home. (Thankfully Dobby and Kreacher were very patient teachers). 

Bunny Bear, we have found out is a very quiet bunny. He doesn't make much sounds, and the grunts that I first heard every time I picked him up, have completely gone. He is very precise with his movements, especially with his cleaning. 

I felt like what Shiloh blogged about Podge, sad that he was so skittish. He stayed under the shelf of his crate all the time, only to venture out for hay, water or food. I gave him his space, only handling him a bit, but spent many days just talking to him. 

Eventually, after a couple months, he would jump on his shelf and relax up there, but always with his back to us. Just a month ago, he started facing toward us, but always if he sees us looking, would turn his back. Last night I noticed that when he turned his back, his ears twisted to where I knew he could hear me talking. Actually acknowledging me. It had become a game with him. 

Just a week ago, I have been watching Bunny Bear's reaction when it's time for their evening treats (veggies) Bunny Bear, we found out, just loves veggies. I doubt that poor boy ever had anything but pellets and hay. Anyway, Bunny Bear will go up on his shelf, and then stick his nose through the bars and wiggle his tongue like he's taking a treat. He's done that every night if I'm not fast enough. I think this bunny knows how to tell time. Even this morning, my husband and I woke up, talking a bit about what we were going to do that day, and all of a sudden, we hear a bell ringing. Bunny Bear must have hear us and it was time to get up and give him his pellets and fresh water. We went out and sure enough there's Bunny Bear, ringing his bell, and then jumps up and give me the tongue wiggle. 

We have finally, after close to 8 months (June 8th) are seeing Bunny Bear's personality. We are understand his "language". He's showing what makes him content. And we are listening. It was a bit scary with this "unknown", but am so glad that I took the time and patience to get to know him and allow him to let me know him. Even getting called for service with a cowbell. lol 

Here's some pics of My Bunny Bear.





















K


----------



## Bonnie Lee

So I have never understood what people were talkig about when they said their bunnies absolutely love cilantro... After seeing your photo I think it's what I call coriander unless you have that and it's something different haha but if not then you have answered me something without trying 

also your post made me laugh so much when you said he rung his bell. I probably couldn't give my bunnies a bell if it was them reminding me to give them treats or a run or something because it would be a continuous ring with my lot haha


----------



## Samara

You already know Willard is my favorite of your tribe - and they're all so sweet! - but something about BB's face and personality. I just love him so. I want to sit with him and go nose to nose with him and see what he wants to teach me  

Give the Better Half a huge hug from me for not being able to leave him there.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> You already know Willard is my favorite of your tribe - and they're all so sweet! - but something about BB's face and personality. I just love him so. I want to sit with him and go nose to nose with him and see what he wants to teach me
> 
> Give the Better Half a huge hug from me for not being able to leave him there.


Better Half say thanks. Just couldn't leave him. 

K


----------



## Samara

Hey you got the Avatar to work! When I change mine it takes sometimes 20 minutes for the change to show on my posts. Might take time for the server to make the change.


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Our plans, before someone with a cowbell interrupted, was to hopefully get the youngster out in the bunny run. This morning started out a little chilly but by 1:00 it had warmed up nicely. 

They both had a ball. It's so good for them to have a place where needed sun shine and fresh air is readily available. And it's good for the humans also. They are now tuckered out after having a good romp through their run. 

Here's some pics of their time out:

My husband disconnected some of the pipes. Since they have no interest in going in them, he decided to make them an obstacle. He set a few up along the fence. Luna, as always, took this task on on with success.

Luna checking it out first





Successful jump. Actually its one of three. She really enjoyed this new experience.






Luna must explore everything thoroughly. From top to bottom on each visit to their run.

The house She just loves playing peek a boo with Mom.





The trellis. Always must mark to make sure everyone knows she was there.





Tree Debris in the Bunny Run. "Mom you forgot to clean this up."





Bunny Bear's Excavation Project. It's like she's saying, "I know who did this, Mom."





And just enjoying the nice breeze. 






Neville enjoying his favorite corner. Yep, that's where the clover and wheat grass is.





Enjoyed a nice snack of Wheat Grass. Mom agrees on healthy snacks





I love this pic 





Poor Neville has been losing his baby fur. As you can see, the saddle is getting bigger. Neville loved the breeze blowing through his coat. Seem to relieve the itchees. Here's a top view.





And always, the King in his Castle.





It was such a pleasurable day with the youngins of the Tribe.

K


----------



## Samara

What kind of camera are you guys using? I'm in the market. 

LOVE this group of pictures. Such action, such drama, such delicious snacks!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> What kind of camera are you guys using? I'm in the market.
> 
> LOVE this group of pictures. Such action, such drama, such delicious snacks!


I'm using Henry's Nikon D50. I'm finally getting to really learn all the bells and whistle on this camera. 

Thanks, the youngins had fun! And so did we. 

BTW, the action shot, pure luck, but I'll take it. lol 

K


----------



## Samara

No kidding. I leap for joy when I get a decent action shot. I have a hop one of Starling from last night. I'm stilllllll resizing pictures. Whew. This is tedious


----------



## BunMommaD

Love love love all the pics! They are so precious and growing so fast!!! And wow! Awesome action shot! I need a better camera so can get some of cookie


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Well the clock has started once again. Yesterday, I successfully made contact with a breeder of Flemish Giants. No babies yet, but will in a few weeks. Will be getting a e-mail once the kits are born and then I get to pick my Future Big Guy! 

We at Z-Rabbits are so thrilled and can't wait to experience a Big Breed. When we first thought of bunnies, we didn't think we could accommodate a larger breed, so we went with dwarfs. They have been such a pleasure and taught us so much that we feel now we are ready to have a Big Guy around the house. I know Jake will just love it. He loves his bunnies but to have a bigger one running around, I think Jake will just be thrilled and have a best friend. And I think we might just be successful with two house bunnies. The Dobby and yes we already have a name for our big guy...

Rubeus Hagrid, the Giant from Harry Potter. Just a perfect name for our New Giant Tribe Member!

Will keep you posted. We are all excited here at Z-Rabbits! Looking forward to filling that empty crate in storage! Oh well, what are you going to do. lol 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Almost forgot. It's OUR One Year Anniversary in stepping into the Land of Bunnies. 

Dobby and Kreacher are the starting point and foundation of the Z-Tribe. 

One year ago today we brought home our first bunnies. Totally clueless, excited and nervous.

What a year it has been. What an education these two little fluffballs have brought us to. 

Thanks Dobby and Kreacher! We are truly in love with being in your Bunny World.


Here they are then:












Here they are Now!












K


----------



## Samara

Man, they were so wee! I'd forgotten how small they were in those pictures. So adorable. 

I love your name choice. I can't even tell you how perfect it is. Well done! I can't wait to see big eared pictures and giant feet!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> Man, they were so wee! I'd forgotten how small they were in those pictures. So adorable.
> 
> I love your name choice. I can't even tell you how perfect it is. Well done! I can't wait to see big eared pictures and giant feet!


I can't believe how tiny they were either. What a nervous time it was for us. But boy has it been an excellent adventure!

I can't wait for my big guy either. Since I'm keeping to the "Harry Potter" theme, it was the perfect name for my Big Guy. A Gentle Giant! It will be such an awesome experience and I thank those two sweet wee ones for helping me get to this stage so that I can comfortably bring a big guy into our Tribe!

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Your pics are great and I love reading about your tribe. That Neville....he just could NOT be more handsome. I love, love his color. I think I've mentioned before that was the color of Agnes's brothers!

Love the action shot of Luna. I have a crappy camera and have yet to catch Agnes in flight. I wish I could!!

I must have missed it that you were adding a member to your tribe. Wow! Your tribe is growing by leaps and bounds. Love the name and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Happy anniversary Karen


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Your pics are great and I love reading about your tribe. That Neville....he just could NOT be more handsome. I love, love his color. I think I've mentioned before that was the color of Agnes's brothers!
> 
> Love the action shot of Luna. I have a crappy camera and have yet to catch Agnes in flight. I wish I could!!
> 
> I must have missed it that you were adding a member to your tribe. Wow! Your tribe is growing by leaps and bounds. Love the name and can't wait to see pics!


Yes, you told me about the coloring of Agnes's brother. That's why I'm really curious to see what colors Neville and Luna throw for their first litter. It's amazing. Love the fact that all different coloring can come from one litter!

Get yourself a camera. I love shooting pics and its' a great way for me to have fun with the bunnies. And btw, the action shot, pure luck. lol You be surprised while just snapping what you get. Thank goodness for digital. 

Yes, the Z-Tribe will be welcoming a new member to the Tribe. We are happily awaiting the news of the birth of our Flemish Giant. Already in touch with a breeder who will let me know, and then let me pick from the litter. Definitely will let everyone know when the big news arrives!

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> Happy anniversary Karen



Thanks so much Bonnie. It has been an amazing year! So thrilled we took the leap into the Bunny World! 

K


----------



## Samara

:highfive:


----------



## BunMommaD

Happy anniversary! And wow! A big bunny too?  I can't wait to see pics of him  and totally LOVE the name! It's perfection!


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Happy anniversary! And wow! A big bunny too?  I can't wait to see pics of him  and totally LOVE the name! It's perfection!



Thanks so much Liz. It's been a blast. As you well know having Mr. Cookie around.

Yes, a big bunny is in my future. That's what I thought we would get at first, but decided dwarfs would be better because of space. Plus we had no clue what it was like being around bunnies. My husband, at first, was just to be my backup, but thankfully Bunny Bear came into the picture, which drew in my husband, and he's bonded with ALL of them. 

So a few weeks ago, I brought up the subject of big bunnies. He smiled and said I was crazy, but then said, it would be neat to experience one. So I found a breeder, because I do like to start my BIG bunny experience with a kit, like I did with my "little" bunny experience. And now the wait.

I'm truly looking forward to the "BIG" bunny experience.

K


----------



## Samara

:runningrabbit:


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> :runningrabbit:



lol! Love it Samara! Thanks!

K


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, Dobby and Kreacher were so itty bitty! So adorable! And how exciting that you're "expecting" a Flemmie. Someday we plan to get one, too! That probably won't be for quite a while though  Rubeus Hagrid is a perfect name for him. I had a great big Syrian hamster named Rubeus about 5 years ago! When we get our Flemmie one day, if it's a boy I plan to name him Tonka and if a girl, Libby Lu (short for Lilybelle Luna). Yes, I picked these names like two years ago because I'm a weirdo who thinks about these kinds of things.


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww, Dobby and Kreacher were so itty bitty! So adorable! And how exciting that you're "expecting" a Flemmie. Someday we plan to get one, too! That probably won't be for quite a while though  Rubeus Hagrid is a perfect name for him. I had a great big Syrian hamster named Rubeus about 5 years ago! When we get our Flemmie one day, if it's a boy I plan to name him Tonka and if a girl, Libby Lu (short for Lilybelle Luna). Yes, I picked these names like two years ago because I'm a weirdo who thinks about these kinds of things.


lol, they were itty bitty. But those itty bitty critters taught me a lot. So thrilled those itty bitty critters came into my life. 

I'm really excited about the Flemmie. Thanks, I think it was perfect name too. But love the names you have picked for your future flemmie. 

Regarding being a weirdo, I think it's great. Doesn't hurt to know what you want. And I know what I want to name my future bunnies. Already have the pattern. And tribe matches that pattern. Except for Willard. My husband named him on sight. I though gave the nickname of Bunny Bear. lol, he answers to both of them now. 


K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Well we now have marigolds in the garden and the bunny run. Plus in garden, more wheat grass. Also planted lavender and beans. Today if my husband has time, we plan on planting arugula and Red Russian Kale. 

Bunnies are all doing well, touch wood. Neville is still molting. Poor boy. He looks like he's been so neglected and living on the street. But once I get him combed out, he really looks good. And then he messes it up again. I get the look of "Oh she touched me". Then lick, lick, lick. Luna is not that bad. I think Neville has a little more wool than she. But she is starting to slowly molt her baby fur. Will be thrilled when this is all over. Then I can really see the coloring that they really are. It's tough when they are babies, but the blue coming out in Neville, is just lovely. 

Dobby, Bunny Bear, and Kreacher are all doing well. I can't wait for the weekend to get them out in their run. Dobby, I know, really looks forward for his "time out". We usually let him run around the living room. He's just so good when he's out. When I come home from work, and greet the buns. Dobby gives me the look as if to say, "Ok your home, take me out, let me run." Then I look at Bunny Bear, who is on his shelf, tongue in high gear as if to say, "Ok your home, where's my treat.". Kreacher just wants a scratch between the ears. He's so easy to please. The babies, well, what can I say, they are babies. They give you attention when they want to. Neville is starting to get into the big boy's routine. He's is showing maturity every day. He's calm, more reserved. Once a while he'll get the spurt of energy and start to have fun. Play with his toys, beat up his mat. But I can see him maturity every day. My baby boy is growing up. 

Oh 2 more days and it's the weekend. Truly looking forward to it. Going to be 100% homebody! Working in the backyard, the garden, and as always the Tribe. Really enjoy watching them romp. 

K

I think it's time to get the video camera out. Make some video of the buns enjoying their run.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Karen, could you post some more pictures of Dobby? He looks a lot like my first bunny, who I miss every day. My sweet Cinnabun, who has been gone for 10 years (and 1 month), and who kindled my love of bunnies.


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Karen, could you post some more pictures of Dobby? He looks a lot like my first bunny, who I miss every day. My sweet Cinnabun, who has been gone for 10 years (and 1 month), and who kindled my love of bunnies.


Sure I could. Hoping this helps. In honor of your Cinnabun. Must have been a very special bunny, who gave you the life long love of such unique critters, as my Dobby has.

Not my favorite pic, but this is why I split the two. Scared me to no end. 







One of my first really good pics that I love of Dobby. This is when they had the temporary out door run. It was a big dog crate and a little fence. The bunny run has come a long way since then.






My favorite baby picture of Dobby.





Dobby's favorite spot when he's out and about. I never knew of House bunnies until I came here. He's such a gentleman when he's out. So glad I found out about what a House bunny is.





Takes Dobby a bit to get used to his surroundings. He's very cautious. First time in his out door run, he found more security in the carrier. But once he warms up to a place, he does have a ball.





Here some pics of him having a ball in the X-pen. This was just before we got the new bunny run up and going. 









And just after he did his "Bunny Flop". Am so thrilled that he is so comfortable with life now.






Hope you enjoyed! I always like to help those who miss their bunnies. Especially those bunnies who put such a loving mark on someone's heart! Just like My Dobby has done to me! Bunnies are just so AWESOME

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, poor Dobbers with the hair chunks missing from his face! I can see why you separated them! Thanks so much for posting pictures of him. In some of them, he looks so much like Cinnabun. The 4th and 5th pictures especially. Here are some albums I made with photos of Cinnabun 10 years ago: http://pets.webshots.com/album/47059636zdGvuI?start=0

http://pets.webshots.com/album/65177982qdcpkI

Back in the day when I had to scan all the photo prints  As a humorous side note, the date the first album was created is now my wedding anniversary 

Cinnabun was a very special bunny. I had a rather rough adolescence (didn't do anything bad or anything, it was just a rather dreary few years) and Cinny was my best bud. It was terrible when he died. I won't go into the specifics on your blog, but it was even harder because I didn't have any other bunnies to love and had to wait a looong 5 years until I was out living on my own and could get another bunny. Enter Rory    A bunnyless home is not a home to me.


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww, poor Dobbers with the hair chunks missing from his face! I can see why you separated them! Thanks so much for posting pictures of him. In some of them, he looks so much like Cinnabun. The 4th and 5th pictures especially. Here are some albums I made with photos of Cinnabun 10 years ago: http://pets.webshots.com/album/47059636zdGvuI?start=0
> 
> http://pets.webshots.com/album/65177982qdcpkI
> 
> Back in the day when I had to scan all the photo prints  As a humorous side note, the date the first album was created is now my wedding anniversary
> 
> Cinnabun was a very special bunny. I had a rather rough adolescence (didn't do anything bad or anything, it was just a rather dreary few years) and Cinny was my best bud. It was terrible when he died. I won't go into the specifics on your blog, but it was even harder because I didn't have any other bunnies to love and had to wait a looong 5 years until I was out living on my own and could get another bunny. Enter Rory    A bunnyless home is not a home to me.



Thanks so much for sharing those pics of your sweet Cinnabun. I can see a resemblance of my Dobby. Absolutely love the pics of Cinnabun and his friend, your dog. Dobby has such a great relationship with Jake too. When out and about, Dobby always goes and visits Jake and have found them laying together and chilling. 

And have the same feelings you do. A bunnyless home is not a home to me. There will always be a bunny in my home. They are my saving grace at a very sad, dark time. I am eternally grateful for what they have given back to me at this time in my life. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hehe, the dog was Daisy, our neighbor's dog. I dogsat her a lot! Her owners went on vacation frequently and she'd stay with us, then they had a baby and she basically moved in with us  She was great with Cinnabun. He was terrified of every other dog (not that we let them near him or anything, but when he saw them through the sliding glass door and when another neighbor's dog ran in our house once).

Aren't we lucky to have our bunners? I'm so glad you've found something to help you after the death of your son. I can't imagine what it would be like to lose a child  My best friend when I was growing up had leukemia three times... Once when she was 6, then a relapse at 9, then a relapse at 12. The last relapse killed her at the age of 13  I know losing your best friend isn't anywhere near the same as losing your child, but I am a little familiar with the devastation of childhood leukemia because of it


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hehe, the dog was Daisy, our neighbor's dog. I dogsat her a lot! Her owners went on vacation frequently and she'd stay with us, then they had a baby and she basically moved in with us  She was great with Cinnabun. He was terrified of every other dog (not that we let them near him or anything, but when he saw them through the sliding glass door and when another neighbor's dog ran in our house once).
> 
> Aren't we lucky to have our bunners? I'm so glad you've found something to help you after the death of your son. I can't imagine what it would be like to lose a child  My best friend when I was growing up had leukemia three times... Once when she was 6, then a relapse at 9, then a relapse at 12. The last relapse killed her at the age of 13  I know losing your best friend isn't anywhere near the same as losing your child, but I am a little familiar with the devastation of childhood leukemia because of it


Thanks for telling me about Daisy. She knew where she was really loved. 

Yes truly believe we are very lucky to have our bunners. And they have been the best medicine a broken heart can have. So sorry about your childhood friend. Leukemia is a very ugly disease and no matter what some just can't shake it, while others thankfully do. Child or friend, a devastating loss to those who love them. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Daisy's owners loved her too, they were just super busy with their baby and she got more attention at our house  They paid for her food and vet bills and everything and we got to enjoy her company! I also babysat their son. They were a nice couple 

Karen, I will be thinking of you and your husband and your son! His name was Henry, right? That's the name Paul and I have picked out if we're ever lucky enough to have a little boy.


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Daisy's owners loved her too, they were just super busy with their baby and she got more attention at our house  They paid for her food and vet bills and everything and we got to enjoy her company! I also babysat their son. They were a nice couple
> 
> Karen, I will be thinking of you and your husband and your son! His name was Henry, right? That's the name Paul and I have picked out if we're ever lucky enough to have a little boy.


What a lovely arrangement that was for Daisy. They do sound like a nice couple. 

Thanks so much for your thoughts. Henry is a good solid name. Wishing you and your husband are blessed with a Henry one day. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

My Neville is growing up. On June 24th my "Heart" Bunny turns 6 months. He's considered a man in the "Fancy" World. I look at him and think, "He's just not ready." "He's still a baby". Then snap out of it and realize he's a rabbit. And rabbit's maturity level rises very young. 

With growing up comes molting. And with a wool breed, its a whole different ball game. 

Neville is considered an "ugly" in the show arena by some Lion Head breeders as a kit. That Double Mane gene is just so hard to figure out and get the result wanted at Jr. and Sr. Not that these breeders think the DM were really ugly, but because of too much wool on the face and the saddle and skirt at Jr's with no way of knowing (which they can't predict the future) what the Lion Head will look like at Sr. 

Now I know why. It's amazing the transformation I've been watching. 

2 months





2 months saddle shot






4 months 





Almost 6 months. Taken two weeks ago 





Taken today





Really see his saddle forming and his skirt shortening. 







Oh on the agility note, out on the course, Luna had a ball. Unfortunately at the time I was tending the garden, but Neville found another way of using it.





But he did do a LOT of this today. Good exercise either way. 






Kreacher had a ball. Here's my Black Polish.





And I can't forget My Bunny Watcher!


----------



## fuzz16

Looove neville..i always wanted a lionhead but i want a fluffy one with fluffy face and its hard to know how theyll turn out!


----------



## ZRabbits

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Looove neville..i always wanted a lionhead but i want a fluffy one with fluffy face and its hard to know how theyll turn out!


Thanks. Have to agree with you how you never know with this breed. Very unpredictable. 

I love the fluffy face too. Gives them such personality.

K


----------



## LindseyG

He is so cute. Even with his molting! hehe Your dog looks so happy too!


----------



## ZRabbits

More of that fluffy face! What a handsome boy!











More shots of a Neville Bunny 500! 










K


----------



## Samara

:hearts:


----------



## ZRabbits

*LindseyG wrote: *


> He is so cute. Even with his molting! hehe Your dog looks so happy too!


Thanks Lindsey! I won't complain about the molting. Not even close to what you go through. But I do have a baggie of his hair. Just can't get over how soft the wool is. 

Yea, Jake is back to his ole self. He was really sick, but this 13 yr old is back acting like a puppy. Like he has all his life. 

My thoughts are still with Cotton. Hoping he's doing well and still eating his kale (YAY). And he gets home soon. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww Neville is so handsome! Look at that mane!


----------



## agnesthelion

Love Neville's fluffy face. The unpredictability and craziness of a lionheads fur is what I LOVE! The odd places their fur sticks up.......silly faces....so cute


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Love Neville's fluffy face. The unpredictability and craziness of a lionheads fur is what I LOVE! The odd places their fur sticks up.......silly faces....so cute


I have to agree, since getting Neville and Luna, I love all the different varieties that can be a lion head. Single and Double Mane. Can see how it's so hard to pin down what a true lion head is. 

I'll admit I still like my version of a lion head's ears, but am complety enamored with Sammy's Matts. Wonky ears and wool. Though he might have Atts' ears, he definitely has Molly's lion head spunk.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Aww Neville is so handsome! Look at that mane!


Thanks Shiloh, I will say Neville is very handsome, but then I'm prejudice. lol

I can't wait to see is what Podge will turn out to be. I just love his coloring. I know it's hard right now, and wouldn't want you to do anything to scare him during this bonding time, but would love to see his little round belly you talk so lovingly about. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Since sleep was never going to happen, both my Husband and I decided to let Dobby and Willard get a taste of being a real rabbit. At 3:30 am, we ventured out to the bunny run. Beautiful early morning. Was kind of reminicent to our Scuba Diving days. Those early drives to the boat. 

Anyway, since rabbits are active at this time of day, taking them out gave them a chance to really let their hair down. lol Our backyard has motion detectors and a dimmer. Once the dimmer went off, they were in darkness, with the birds coming awake, and being a shadow like their ancestors. And did they RUN! What manuevers, what speed. I was absolute amazed my Dobby, "the Couch Potato" could move like that. Willard, with his dark coat, was like a shadow. That's all you saw was his outline. I had to set off the motion detectors twice to see how deep Willard had gotten too. Right now they both are completely wiped out. Giving them this experience, was worth the lost sleep. 

Yep, my boys enjoyed their venture into the Wild Side. 

Sorry, no pics. Was having too much fun watching them enjoy. 

K


----------



## fuzz16

Thats cute, i dont sleep well so my early mornings are spent watching pidge run around and sebi being a lazy butt! 

Neville needs bows!


----------



## ZRabbits

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Thats cute, i dont sleep well so my early mornings are spent watching pidge run around and sebi being a lazy butt!
> 
> Neville needs bows!


. 

Neville needs bows, lol. For his flowing locks. Nah, no bows. My bunnies aren't into dress up. 

Neville is funny though. Loves exploring his carrier, but as soon as you want to put him in it, nah, I get to watch his flowing locks as he beats paws. lol












K


----------



## Samara

Awesome. Just...pure...awesome.


----------



## agnesthelion

Once the dimmer went off, they were in darkness, with the birds coming awake, and being a shadow like their ancestors.

^^^very cool! I haven't had Agnes outside yet because we don't have a safe run or enclosure yet. But anyway, she has big slider doors for her view and on nice, cool, low humidity days (fewer and far between now since we are getting into Iowa summers) I open the sliders wide for her so she can feel the breeze and hear nature. Thats As close as she's gotten but how lucky for your buns to get that experience!! I liked reading about that.


----------



## BunMommaD

Oh neville! Pure cuteness! He growing into such a handsome boy, sure to sweep Luna off her feet when the time comes


----------



## fuzz16

I could totally steal him lol, super cute and nice. Gives a point to the breed!


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Once the dimmer went off, they were in darkness, with the birds coming awake, and being a shadow like their ancestors.
> 
> ^^^very cool! I haven't had Agnes outside yet because we don't have a safe run or enclosure yet. But anyway, she has big slider doors for her view and on nice, cool, low humidity days (fewer and far between now since we are getting into Iowa summers) I open the sliders wide for her so she can feel the breeze and hear nature. Thats As close as she's gotten but how lucky for your buns to get that experience!! I liked reading about that.


Well, I think what you did for Agnes with the sliders was just as stimulating in a way as what Dobby and Willard experienced. Any difference can really stimulate a bunny. 

Sounds like you have future plans for a safe run outside. Agnes will really benefit from the fresh air, sunlight, and definitely mental stimulation. Keeps them from getting bored. And totally gives them exercise. Dobby and Willard are still so relaxed from this mornings venture. 

K


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Oh neville! Pure cuteness! He growing into such a handsome boy, sure to sweep Luna off her feet when the time comes


I look at his pics and have to say he is growing into a very handsome boy. 

Luna being very dominate, I think she will be sweeping Neville off his feet. She's a hoot. One day, you'll see. I wonder what type of doe will sweep Mr. Cookie off his feet? 

I'm really hoping Mr. Cookie will bond with a sweet girl. I think you are handling it perfectly to make it successful for all of you. Taking your time, patience, and allowing your bunny to be involved in the choice are some of what's needed to help two bunnies, or even more live together. Wishing I knew this before I brought home my first two, would have been a lot easier, but definitely learned from the experience. 

I keep going over what went wrong with my bonded boys. No. #1 thing that I know help break the bond, make sure all hormones are out of their system, and all breeds dispense getting rid of hormones differently. Dobby (Marten) was mellow in two months, but Kreacher (Polish) was always a bit high strung so it would have taken longer. 

Now at 1, Kreacher has turned into a very sweet gentleman. Big maturity level at that One Year Mark. I really saw Dobby and Kreacher hit their mature mark. I'm watch Neville now start to mature. Still acts like a silly kit, but I see once in a while that reserved adult he's going to be. 

I really think you and your husband will enjoy a new bunny as much as Mr. Cookie will, when the time comes. 



K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Their morning run sounds awesome! It must have been wonderful to watch. 

Aren't Dobby and Kreacher brothers?

As for Podgie, I will try to get a photo of his tummy soon! I want to take the picture outside. Today would have been great, but it was raining all afternoon. It's basically light out 24 hours a day now, but the light does get dimmer in the evenings. My husband usually gets home from work at about 8:30 and that isn't really an ideal time to take photos outdoors unfortunately. We need to get the pictures of his belly soon though because he's a growing boy and I fear he will outgrow some of his roundness!


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Their morning run sounds awesome! It must have been wonderful to watch.
> 
> Aren't Dobby and Kreacher brothers?
> 
> As for Podgie, I will try to get a photo of his tummy soon! I want to take the picture outside. Today would have been great, but it was raining all afternoon. It's basically light out 24 hours a day now, but the light does get dimmer in the evenings. My husband usually gets home from work at about 8:30 and that isn't really an ideal time to take photos outdoors unfortunately. We need to get the pictures of his belly soon though because he's a growing boy and I fear he will outgrow some of his roundness!


I was just amazed how they both really enjoyed it. It was just so stimulating for them. Especially for Dobby. He's like a new bunny. It's really good to throw some mental stimulation for them. Keeps them active and happy. I see the proof this morning. Dobby is bright eyed and more interested in his surroundings. Believe me, bunnies do get lazy and really need the stimulation to boost their activity. Now I have another form to help stimulate. The other form is moving their crates so that they have a different view of where they are. It works. 

Dobby and Kreacher are brothers from different mothers. Kreacher's mom didn't fair well with litter and Kreacher was the only one that survived. It happens with litters. You can read it here how some litters just don't thrive for some reason or another. It happens. The breeder was successful in keeping Kreacher going by fostering him with Dobby's Mom. So when I wanted another, the breeder explained to me about Kreacher's background and when I said I would take him, she kept the two of them together afterwards. And as you can see by my blog, this doesn't guarantee a long term relationship. They truly are individuals. And not pack animals. 

Saw your blog. Love the pic of Podge. He's so sweet and I think will be a big boy once he's full grown. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Thanks for the clarification! Are they the same breed or is Dobby a Nethie and Kreacher a Polish? I wondered because I saw that you wrote Dobby is a Marten and Kreacher is a Polish. There is a breed called a Silver Marten, but I thought they were quite a bit bigger than Dobby, and of course other breeds (like Nethies) can have Marten markings.

Sorry if I'm being unclear, I'm running on 0 sleep and my fingers and brain feel flabby


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Thanks for the clarification! Are they the same breed or is Dobby a Nethie and Kreacher a Polish? I wondered because I saw that you wrote Dobby is a Marten and Kreacher is a Polish. There is a breed called a Silver Marten, but I thought they were quite a bit bigger than Dobby, and of course other breeds (like Nethies) can have Marten markings.
> 
> Sorry if I'm being unclear, I'm running on 0 sleep and my fingers and brain feel flabby



Not being unclear at all. Know about 0 sleep too.lol

Kreacher is Polish breed. 

Dobby is a Marten colored Netherland. He's actually called a BUB (Big Ugly Buck). Sometimes in dwarf breeds, bucks and does dont' get false genes which makes them bigger than a true dwarf. These BUB and BUD (Big Ugly Doe) are really great for pets. The does are good for dwarf breeding programs. Bigger doe will carry babies so much better than true dwarf does. Plus you don't get as many peanuts in litters as well. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD

Hahaha I love me a pushy little girl lol that is great!  

And thank you! I'm really glad we are taking our time and know that once we taking cookie dating, it will be great to have a new lady  I'm excited for him to have company and a companion  he's such a lover, I see him falling head over heals for some little lady


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, tell Dobby that Auntie Shiloh thinks he's beautiful. I suspect Cinny was either a BUB or just a really poor example of a Netherland Dwarf. You've seen the pictures, he doesn't look very Dwarfish. Had 0 impact on how much I loved him though  Oh and he had sable marten markings! I remember paging through bunny books as a kid, looking for buns like him so I could learn what his markings were called.


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Hahaha I love me a pushy little girl lol that is great!
> 
> And thank you! I'm really glad we are taking our time and know that once we taking cookie dating, it will be great to have a new lady  I'm excited for him to have company and a companion  he's such a lover, I see him falling head over heals for some little lady


Definitely see him falling head over heals. I just can't wait to see who he picks. 

K


----------



## Samara

:hug:


----------



## ohbunnies

ZRabbits wrote:


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cute, i dont sleep well so my early mornings are spent watching pidge run around and sebi being a lazy butt!
> 
> Neville needs bows!
> 
> 
> 
> .Â
> 
> Neville needs bows, lol.Â  For his flowing locks.Â  Nah, no bows.Â  My bunnies aren't into dress up.Â
> 
> Neville is funny though.Â  Loves exploring his carrier, but as soon as you want to put him in it, nah, I get to watch his flowing locks as he beats paws.Â  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
Click to expand...


Oh my gosh he's the most adorable bun.  Love him.


----------



## ohbunnies

Neville is SOOOOO handsome. lol. I always tell my bucks (Houdini and Chubs) they're the handsomest buns ever, but I think Neville gives them a run for their money! 

Our Jr. Holland is shedding sooooo badly right now. I have been pulling clumps of fur off of him (not pulling OUT, just OFF lol) for a week now. :-/ He hates it! But when he lays down on the carpet, the carpet pulls it out. I'd rather have it in my hand and in the garbage! lol.

Fat Pants likes to be brushed with the vacuum cleaner hose so she hasn't been so bad.


----------



## Samara

I'm sad that Karen left RO


----------



## BunMommaD

Samara wrote:


> I'm sad that Karen left RO



Me too...


----------



## Bright Eyes

me three!


----------



## fuzz16

Me four. ): no more neville update :bawl:


----------



## Samara

Poop.


----------



## kmaben

Where I have I been? Why did she leave. Is sad


----------



## Samara

Conflicts with other RO residents.  Tis poop.


----------



## ZRabbits

Thought I'd come and let those who care know all is well with the Z-Tribe.

Also GOOD NEWS! Rubeus, our Gentle Giant is home with us. Came home yesterday and is settling in so nicely. Thanks to those "Meat People", I have a beautiful boy who is settling in like it's all meant to be. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

ZRabbits is proud to present 

Rubeus Hagrid, new tribe member of the Z-Tribe














K


----------



## fuzz16

Omg sooo pretty. What color is he? Sandy? Hes like a bluey sandy...so pretty  flemish and french lops everywhere, so jealous!!


----------



## ZRabbits

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Omg sooo pretty. What color is he? Sandy? Hes like a bluey sandy...so pretty  flemish and french lops everywhere, so jealous!!


Thanks, He's considered Sandy, but I know from experience bunnies coats do change with maturity. Will be interesting to see what comes to the final color.

Also saw Dad. He is 20 pounds or more. Huge big sweet boy. Hoping his son turns out the same. And so far, less than 24 hours, I think he will be just like Dad. 

K


----------



## fuzz16

thats good! Congrats on the new baby. Boys are usually smaller than males lol. Hell be going through food like crazy!!


----------



## ZRabbits

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> thats good! Congrats on the new baby. *Boys are usually smaller than males lol.* Hell be going through food like crazy!!



That's true. lol

Thankfully I got the garden and the grow closet going. Lots of suppliments of greens will help with the food bill. lol 

K


----------



## fuzz16

Meant males smaller than females...should not watch tv and type!!! 

Garden for sure! Aw the luxary of a backyard! Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Samara

SQUEAL! :thud:


----------



## wendymac

Oh, Karen, he's adorable!!!!


----------



## agnesthelion

Karen!! So great to hear from you and your new baby is just adorable. I had wondered if you got him yet. Are you going to try and bond him with anyone? Hope the rest of the tribe is doing good!


----------



## ZRabbits

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Meant males smaller than females...should not watch tv and type!!!
> 
> Garden for sure! Aw the luxary of a backyard! Hows everyone else doing?


Thankfully when my husband thought of his "forever" home, he thought a backyard was a necessity. Always had a garden, love hanging clothes out to air dry, and always had a big dog. Jake gets as much out of the backyard as we do. Now the Tribe is enjoying their run and when Rubeus is older, he'll have the whole backyard to run like Jake does. Gave up all the luxaries to keep this. Necessities come before luxuaries here.

The Z-Tribe are all healthy and comfortable. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Karen!! So great to hear from you and your new baby is just adorable. I had wondered if you got him yet. Are you going to try and bond him with anyone? Hope the rest of the tribe is doing good!


Thanks. He will be bonded to Jake. And Us of course. Rest of the Tribe are healthy and comfortable.

K


----------



## MiniLopHop

He is sooooo cute! :inlove:

Glad to hear the whole tribe is doing well.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Samara wrote: *


> SQUEAL! :thud:


lol, 

Thanks Sammy, Absolutely on Cloud 9 right now. Can't wait to officially introduce Rubeus to the Z-Tribe in two weeks, but they already know something is different. 

The routine of Reubus's "settling in", learning his own space, learning the sounds and smells, learning us first has begun. Washing hands, changing shirts, just doing the best we can. So far, good poo, good pee, eating and drinking, eyes bright, nose dry, paws wet (he keep stepping in his water dish lol, he'll learn. Luna did.) I've done this with all my new tribe members, after experiencing Kreacher's illness. But I also learn about stress and bunnies. Rubeus seems very comfortable. Hoping it continues. 

So the "Alert" mode is on. Seen him sneeze twice (loves burying his head in his hay), hiccups (they were cute). Might be crazy or odd, but I learn my bunnies this way. 

Jake and Rubeus already met. Rubeus unsure at first, but today, touching noses occurred, so progress. 

Looking forward to experiencing this "Gentle" Giant. Big Rabbits are definitely different than the dwarfs I have. 

K


----------



## ukcarolm

Hi it's lovely to see you back and Rubeus is gorgeous, such a lovely colour.


----------



## ZRabbits

*ukcarolm wrote: *


> Hi it's lovely to see you back and Rubeus is gorgeous, such a lovely colour.



So good to have him home. Shame that it is so hot here. I wanted to introduce him to our backyard. He'd start in the bunny run, but I know once he hits his full size, he'll have the run of the full backyard as planned. Gives me time to plan and make sure all is safe. Looking forward to watching him grow and learning all about him.

K


----------



## ukcarolm

Can you send some of your heat over here, it's been really bad weather here in Cornwall, you'd never believe it was summer! lol


----------



## ZRabbits

*ukcarolm wrote: *


> Can you send some of your heat over here, it's been really bad weather here in Cornwall, you'd never believe it was summer! lol



Wish we could. More than welcome to at least 40 degrees. And the thunder storms have been awful. Very quick moving but powerful. Most of South Jersey is still without electricity. 

Strange weather, all over.

K


----------



## fuzz16

103 here -.-


----------



## wendymac

Are you getting any rain with the storms, to cool things off? Or just the thunder/lightning part? We're wicked hot here, but not even a hint of rain in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Are you getting any rain with the storms, to cool things off? Or just the thunder/lightning part? We're wicked hot here, but not even a hint of rain in the next 2 weeks.


Getting some rain which cools it off for a couple of hours in the morning. By 10 AM we are getting hot and dry again. And thunderstorms, with rain or not, is wreaking havoc with the electricity. I feel bad for the people down in Vineland. They have been without power of days. And these storms keep rolling through. Glad to have a generator here. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

My backyard has become my sanctuary. I always appreciated the time I spent out there in the past, but I'm finding it better now that we have acquired the Z-Tribe. 

Always the wildlife of the neighborhood found our yard to be a "safe" zone. Have seen many birds, rabbits, squirrels and other wildlife (yes skunks) grow up in that backyard. 

Since the Z-Tribe arrived, I've been taking notice of one wild rabbit. Who seems to have found a "safe" haven here. He's getting rather bold and seems to know we are safe, plus he's very curious of our Tribe. 

These are pics from when we had Dobby out. This wild rabbit decided to come and investigate. Dobby, too was very curious. 


















I was not concerned of parasites as my husband made sure every inch of the property, front and back was sprinkled with DE. Great stuff. Actually I think I'm doing this wild rabbit a service. As I watch from my back window in amazement as this wild rabbit boldly sat there in the middle of the yard and cleaned his face and ears just like mine do. The DE dust will get on him and will at least keep him free of bugs. It's just amazing to watch. Wonder what will happen when Rubeus gets out and about. As my Tribe never is outside unsupervised, it should be interesting. The wild one is welcomed to stay. Glad to know he feels safe enough to enjoy a good grooming.

On a sadder note, due to various storms going through our backyard these last months, this robin, who has been coming here every year for a while now, lost an egg and than a baby. My husband tried to save it. Actually got the nest and baby back, and the parents were feeding him/her. Loved hearing that yelling. But next morning, I guess due to internal injuries from the fall, he/she passed. My husband buried him right near the grape vine where the nest was. 






K


----------



## wendymac

Awwww...the wild bun is cute! He's probably wondering how to get into the good stuff (the veggies and wheat grass). Did Doby get brave enough to approach? Or did they just watch each other from a respectable distance?

So sad about the baby robin. Hopefully the storms won't knock any more out.

Neville looks amazing!!! His mane is absolutely beautiful! 

I can't imagine how people are surviving without electricity. Do they have somewhere set up for people to go, to cool off? We used to have a big kick-butt generator that ran the entire farmhouse and barn, but it died. We haven't replaced it yet, so I always sit and pray when the lights start flickering.

Try to stay cool, and I hope those storms end for you guys!


----------



## BunMommaD

Yayayayayayaya!!!!! Welcome back!!! I'm so glad 

Your new little guy is GORGEOUS! Or handsome  can't wait to see how big he gets lol

And wow! All the wildlife in your yard! That is so awesome  nothing will come into our little yard because of our little yappers  LOL


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Awhttp://www...the wild bun is cute! He's probably wondering how to get into the good stuff (the veggies and wheat grass). Did Doby get brave enough to approach? Or did they just watch each other from a respectable distance?
> 
> So sad about the baby robin. Hopefully the storms won't knock any more out.
> 
> Neville looks amazing!!! His mane is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I can't imagine how people are surviving without electricity. Do they have somewhere set up for people to go, to cool off? We used to have a big kick-butt generator that ran the entire farmhouse and barn, but it died. We haven't replaced it yet, so I always sit and pray when the lights start flickering.
> 
> Try to stay cool, and I hope those storms end for you guys!


I think the wild rabbit has been satisfied with what's around the fence and in the backyard. He especially spends time in the front yard. Nice big patch of clover, under the dogwood, that we find him completely stretch out in, nibbling away. 

Dobby was in the run and did advance to investigate. They really weren't that far away from each other. I was right there so nothing happened but they both know that each other are there. 

Hoping that there is some kind of break, but this is only July 1st. We still have to hit those days of August yet. Hoping all your animals stay cool. I'd seriously think of replacing that generator. Definitely worth the investment, IMHO. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Yayayayayayaya!!!!! Welcome back!!! I'm so glad
> 
> Your new little guy is GORGEOUS! Or handsome  can't wait to see how big he gets lol
> 
> And wow! All the wildlife in your yard! That is so awesome  nothing will come into our little yard because of our little yappers  LOL


Thanks. I've seen his future weight (Daddy is 20 pounds) and I just can't wait to see myself. lol He's so sweet now. Hopefully I do well by him and he has that same sweet personality is see peaking through when he's a big guy. Definitely snuggle bunny bound. 

Jake has slowed down with age, but nothing was allowed in that backyard in his prime. I like that since the Tribe has arrived, the wild life is allowed to enjoy the backyard while we are all out there and Jake just watches them. Very peaceful now. 


K


----------



## MagPie

Ooooh yay! I'm glad you got a flemmish. I want one eventually and he's a cutie. Oooh and so is that wild bunny. So different from our jack rabbits.


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Ooooh yay! I'm glad you got a flemmish. I want one eventually and he's a cutie. Oooh and so is that wild bunny. So different from our jack rabbits.


You really should consider it. We thought very hard and made plans and also considered the other Tribe members before we took the leap. 

He's just so neat! Those ears just get me. 

Agree about the differences with my wild bunny and Jacks. Both are neat though. If it wasn't for different wild rabbits, our bunnies of today would not exist. Always liked the wild rabbit. 

K


----------



## MagPie

I know. When I have more room to spare I'll get a big bunny. Now that I am comfortable with rabbits (thanks to Harvey) I feel like I could handle a big bunny. Plus it'll be neat to have one that's bigger than one of my cats and almost as big as the other haha.

We have a jack rabbit that hangs out in my work parking lot every so often. And a coyote apparently. I haven't seen him yet. Anyway the jack is very neat looking. I think that's why I like the full arch breeds, like belgiums and tans. They look like the hares around here.


----------



## ZRabbits

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> He is sooooo cute! :inlove:
> 
> Glad to hear the whole tribe is doing well.


Thanks for kind words about the new Ztribe member. My husband and I both agree, want this sweetie socialized with, not just Jake and the Tribe, but other people and children. I have a few children in the neighborhood who I know would love to meet Rubeus. Also, got the little guy a harness to start getting used to. 

The others are just taking the new member in stride. Can't wait until they are all together in a couple weeks. Always a good idea to keep everything slow and steady. It seems to help with many things bunnies. 

Hope Becky is feeling better and has been continuing a positive mend of the head tilt. It took Neville a while, but he's been doing so well. 

K


----------



## wendymac

I asked hubby about the generator and why it hasn't been replaced. He said that Penelec took out the switch because apparently it's no longer "up to code". Before you just had to flip the switch at the pole to switch back and forth between Penelec power and generator. People aren't allowed to do that any more...something about workers getting shocked working on lines elsewhere. I think it's just to keep people from being able to easily and quickly switch from their power to our own.

As for August, I'm hoping that it gets cold and rainy! We have the fair from the 4th through the 11th, and those barns get hot! The horse stalls are set up so we can hang fans above their stalls (just like at home) but the bunny barn isn't. I'm almost sorry we entered most of our herd...I'm scared to death it'll be too hot for them. I already told Kitty that if they start really panting and having trouble with the heat they're coming home.


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> I asked hubby about the generator and why it hasn't been replaced. He said that Penelec took out the switch because apparently it's no longer "up to code". Before you just had to flip the switch at the pole to switch back and forth between Penelec power and generator. People aren't allowed to do that any more...something about workers getting shocked working on lines elsewhere. I think it's just to keep people from being able to easily and quickly switch from their power to our own.
> 
> As for August, I'm hoping that it gets cold and rainy! We have the fair from the 4th through the 11th, and those barns get hot! The horse stalls are set up so we can hang fans above their stalls (just like at home) but the bunny barn isn't. I'm almost sorry we entered most of our herd...I'm scared to death it'll be too hot for them. I already told Kitty that if they start really panting and having trouble with the heat they're coming home.


So sorry to hear about the generator. Hoping you find another way to be able to keep the lights on if needed. 

Hoping the cooler weather shows for the Fair. Glad to hear about the horses access to fans. But I'd be a bit nervous myself about the bunnies. 

Don't beat yourself up. You can't know how hot it will be while making plans for future events. Sounds like you got a plan already in the works if it should be miserably hot.

K


----------



## wendymac

It stinks because entries had to be in at the end of June (technically, not until today, but the earlier the better if you want stalls/cages as it's first come/first served).

And get this! The person in charge of the rabbit barn does all the feeding/watering. It's with what feed he happens to buy that week (I think they said it would be Purina, but I don't feed that anyway), the fair's feeders, water bottles, etc. I don't think the cages get sanitized/disinfected, although they do sit empty for a year. And the rabbits aren't kept together by owners...they're spread all over the place. So instead of worrying about 1 or 2 being against a cage with a strange rabbit, they'll all pretty much be beside strange rabbits. The only bright side is I was "volunteered" to help with the check-in. So any rabbit even looking like it's not well, has ear mites, runny nose, etc. will be turned away.

The horses are kept together ,by owners (so all of our horses are always stalled beside each other). We have to bring our own feed, feeders, buckets, etc. All the fair supplies is the actual stall. The same with the rest of the livestock. I don't know who's bright idea it was to have all the rabbits eating one feed, not being cared for by their owners, etc was, but I'm going to see about getting int changed for next year.


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> It stinks because entries had to be in at the end of June (technically, not until today, but the earlier the better if you want stalls/cages as it's first come/first served).
> 
> And get this! The person in charge of the rabbit barn does all the feeding/watering. It's with what feed he happens to buy that week (I think they said it would be Purina, but I don't feed that anyway), the fair's feeders, water bottles, etc. I don't think the cages get sanitized/disinfected, although they do sit empty for a year. And the rabbits aren't kept together by owners...they're spread all over the place. So instead of worrying about 1 or 2 being against a cage with a strange rabbit, they'll all pretty much be beside strange rabbits. The only bright side is I was "volunteered" to help with the check-in. So any rabbit even looking like it's not well, has ear mites, runny nose, etc. will be turned away.
> 
> The horses are kept together ,by owners (so all of our horses are always stalled beside each other). We have to bring our own feed, feeders, buckets, etc. All the fair supplies is the actual stall. The same with the rest of the livestock. I don't know who's bright idea it was to have all the rabbits eating one feed, not being cared for by their owners, etc was, but I'm going to see about getting int changed for next year.


I hope you do get the rabbits under their owner's care, like the rest of the livestock. That's really ridiculous and a bit scary to bring your rabbits, that you so carefully managed, and drop it off into a situation like that. 

At least you'll be a "watch eye and voice" for the owners and the rabbits this year. 

Just amazes me that some people would think this is an easier, more efficient way to handle this. By just having one care for all. Might be easier, but definitely not right. 

K


----------



## wendymac

I totally don't understand it, at all! These kids are pushed to do their own breeding, care, etc...then get to the fair (the culmination of their hard work) and then not do anything? Plus changing a diet on ANY animal like that is bad. Goes against everything that the kids have learned about animal husbandry, for sure.

I was told I could put my own crocks in, so hubby cut up wood chunks to put into the feeders (they use a big feeder, shared between two rabbits). That way I can block off any of the other pellets from my buns. 

And get this!!! None of the owners actually show their rabbits. There are runners (of which, again, I was "volunteered" for) that do all the putting on and off the table. For all the rabbits, open and youth. WHAT?? The only thing the kids actually show in is their showmanship class. And none of the other livestock can be shown by anyone but the owner (except horses, because the horses aren't just 4-H animals). Stupid, stupid, stupid!


----------



## kmaben

Yay Karen! A: glad you're back! B: Glad you got your new baby! He's gorgeous. You'll have lots of fun with him.


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> Yay Karen! A: glad you're back! B: Glad you got your new baby! He's gorgeous. You'll have lots of fun with him.



Thanks. So thrilled about our Big Guy. Just so amazed. He's just so different. And what a sweetie. Definitely going to be a big snuggle bunny. Loves attention and affection. 

Taking it slow. Been here a whole day. Can see him changing already and starting to settle. He's getting his legs. What a klutz, but so cute. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Well it's been two days since the short journey (my husband thanks me for that) started on the experience of a Flemish Giant. I'm kind of still in shock. I can't believe he's here. But he is and he's a piece of work. And just so precious. He's so still a baby. He's in that goofy, puppy stage. He's just so funny. Very friendly. When I now come into the room, I say his name and I get those big ears focused on my voice. Also when I bend down to talk to him, he's right there. I open the door and he's right there. Loves to smell my face and hands. Also nudges for pets now. MUST pet bunny. Mandatory to enter. He has this cute little head binky, which shakes those big ears. At first I started to panic, but ears are clean. So what is this? And then I remembered reading about head binkies. This is the first I have ever seen. Maybe my guys do it, I just haven't really noticed. But with this big guy, you notice so much more. Maybe because of his size. Don't know. 

Rubeus is on a timothy based pellet right now. I have supplied alfalfa hay. At this age, he's playing more with the hay than eating it. Babies So I know he's getting what he needs right now. Tonight when I got home, he finally found the alfalfa hay that I mixed in to the timothy. Was lapping that up. The mixture will help me instill into Rubeus the importance of hay. Also reading the replies on the thread about Polish and the ways of looking at supplying unlimited pellets, I decided to just fill a little less this morning. By the time I got home, empty, but also Rubeus found the alfalfa. I haven't filled it yet. Hopefully more hay eating, but will fill it soon for the night. It does benefit a young bunny to let the bowl stay empty for a bit. 

I still have a bit of time to figure out which way I'm going with this big bunny. Received a generous portion of food from the breeder. so got a little time to ponder. Maybe sticking with the timothy based pellet and mixture of Timothy and Alfalfa hay. Dobby and Kreacher did well on just timothy based pellets and alfalfa hay. I went alfalfa based for Neville and Luna because of their wool. I know Rubeus has a lot of growing and alfalfa based pellet was good (got proof with Neville and Luna) to give a bunny a healthy start. But Rubeus is going to be a big rabbit. Want to make sure I do right by him, like I feel I have with the Tribe. 

Speaking of the Tribe, they are all doing well. Dobby is having his run of the living room right now. He's sprawled out under my chair as I type. Love my Tribe. They are taking it all in stride. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh wow....it is neat to read the mannerisms and personality of a giant. Something very foreign to me. Even my first bun was small and now of course Agnes is tiny too....

It is fascinating to hear how much calmer the bigger breeds are. I like hearing your experiences with Rubeus. What, if anything, does he seem scared of as of now? 

Sounds like he is settling in great. He is lucky to have been adopted by the ztribe. He will be given a great home 

Sorry to hijack your blog too far away from your new baby, but I have to ask how are Neville and Luna? Are you still planning for lion babies in the future?


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Oh wow....it is neat to read the mannerisms and personality of a giant. Something very foreign to me. Even my first bun was small and now of course Agnes is tiny too....
> 
> It is fascinating to hear how much calmer the bigger breeds are. I like hearing your experiences with Rubeus. What, if anything, does he seem scared of as of now?
> 
> Sounds like he is settling in great. He is lucky to have been adopted by the ztribe. He will be given a great home
> 
> Sorry to hijack your blog too far away from your new baby, but I have to ask how are Neville and Luna? Are you still planning for lion babies in the future?


Fast movements do startle him. So I do everything slowly and always talk. Love now when I announce myself at the door with a greeting, when I turn into the room, those big ears are up and alert. 


Neville, now 6 months and Luna, 5 months are still going to be parents. Plans still on. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh yes, the ears are like mood antennas! It's fun "reading" them 

I'm excited to hear of Neville and Luna's procreation future...lol...I'm just biased because of Agnes and her parents coloring. So excited to see what you will get!


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Oh yes, the ears are like mood antennas! It's fun "reading" them
> 
> I'm excited to hear of Neville and Luna's procreation future...lol...I'm just biased because of Agnes and her parents coloring. So excited to see what you will get!


I'm excited too. A bit nervous, but should be. It's a decision I don't go take lightly. Truly can't wait to see what colors are in the nest box, but also want to make sure Luna has a good experience. She's a hoot. Love this experience with this doe. I'm truly hoping for Neville's coloring to show up. Since he's lost a lot of his baby fur, he's got a lot of blue in him. Plus I just think he's a handsome bunny with that big mane.

Only time will tell. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Day 3 of the invasion of the Rubeus. lol He doing really well. Getting more and more active. Saw our first Flemish Bunny Flop. Definitely loves to stretch and yawn. The head binkies have now morphed into actual binkies. Just too funny. 

We introduced him to a hay mat and a paper towel roll. He loves to flip both of them around. Funny, now when he sees one of us come in to the room, he'll go to the paper towel roll and start playing with it. 

Eating well. Drinking a LOT. Poo and pee all normal. Will be going Alfalfa pellets soon. Will start mixing so that he continues to do well. It's for the best. My husband and I really sat down and discussed. The breeder, I know some will get upset, but it's for real, is a meat breeder. Owns a small farm and is just trying to keep it with everything he can do. We feel that Rubeus will get the exercise necessary to keep him from getting pudgy. Like the rest of our tribe, he will be no different. He will get the outside bunny run until he's mature enough for the whole backyard. Small steps. My husband already purchased a harness and we will start shortly on getting him used to it. Hoping to get him out tomorrow morning and introduce him to the bunny run. Depends on the humidity and heat tomorrow. But knowing my husband, he'll have me up at 4:00 AM, saying, get the coffee going and time to go sit out back. We have done this before and our Tribe loved it. There is nothing more interesting, more fulfilling, than watching a bunny in early morning light. It touches their wild side and they all love it. 

Rubeus had his first taste of wheat grass today. Thread stalks of fresh wheat grass. My husband said that he took right to it and enjoyed it. 

Love is in the air here in the Z-Tribe. Neville and Luna are really noticing each other through scent. As I have stacked the crates, Luna has the top crate (She is the Queen, isn't she, lol), Neville has started to stretch and smell her scent. Thankfully he's not a sprayer, but it does get him binkying a bit. I've notice Luna has started doing it to recently. Smelling and looking, and has notice his scent on me. I'm hoping for early November babies from the lovebirds. There will be no issues of Neville being too big a buck or Luna being tiny doe. Both are about the same size and weight. One positive point. 

Dobby still enjoys his time out and about in the house. Willard is having a blast in the bunny run with his digging. Boy can he make a hole fast. 

Jake our bunny watcher, he's excited about the new bunny he gets to watch and hopefully one day to run and play with. Jake and Rubeus have already met and no problems there. Jake always goes in to check on Rubeus before he lays down for the night. He does that with all his bunnies. Yes, he does think they are his. And we play along. Amazing how a dog, taught at a young age to be a killer, can in time turn that deadly lesson, from lots of patience and TLC, into being a loving protector. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Yay for love between Neville and Luna  if only they knew a stranger clear back in Iowa is curious about their courtship.

Rubeus seems like a clown and a giant sweetheart. Glad he is settling in and that Jake has taken a liking to his future playmate.


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Yay for love between Neville and Luna  if only they knew a stranger clear back in Iowa is curious about their courtship.
> 
> Rubeus seems like a clown and a giant sweetheart. Glad he is settling in and that Jake has taken a liking to his future playmate


Wish I could make Neville and Luna understand that they have someone cheering for a successful courtship. But all I can do is share the experience through words and pics. They both really have good dispositions. Luna might be a bit "in your face" but it's more nosiness than anything. 

Rubeus is truly a giant sweetheart. Just makes us laugh. Hoping this is his true personality. Will have to wait and see. Will really know him in about 2 months. That seems to be the mark where my bunnies really know they are home and can let their personalities shine through. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Morning consisted with all the bunnies getting their morning run. And Rubeus his first taste of what it is to free roam. He had a blast. 

Here's our New Bundle of Joy out and about.






He has definitely attached to my Husband. All our bunnies seem to find one of us their first "touchstone" for comfort. So thrilled for both Rubeus and my Husband





Still a little shaky on the back legs but that will come in time. Doing much better with his grooming though since he first got home.





And yes, he has found his litter box and knows what to do with it. Couldn't believe it. Thanks to my husband, Rubeus is doing so much better hitting the mark. Not too much pee cleaning. 





Here he is stretched out and chilling after fun frolicking. Lots of binkys and exploring.





Was hoping for the first romp in the bunny run, but way to hot and humid. So the kitchen was the place to be. For all our bunnies. They truly enjoyed the time out.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits

This is his screen test. Hope he passes. lol

Just remember, he's only 6-1/2 weeks old. 





K


----------



## wendymac

OMG!!! He's sooooooooo adorable!!!! I absolutely love those big ears! I love the video, too. He's so curious, and those ears are like giant radars. :inlove: What color is he considered?


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> OMG!!! He's sooooooooo adorable!!!! I absolutely love those big ears! I love the video, too. He's so curious, and those ears are like giant radars. :inlove: What color is he considered?


He's considered a sandy. And you are surprised about the big ears, with your lops? But then again, your lops have beautiful flowing ears. Not radar antennae like Rubeus. 

Here's another video. He just makes me laugh.





K


----------



## wendymac

Yeah, the Flops don't have the radar/antenna capabilities. I never really noticed how much regular ears swivel around. LOL I thought there for a minute he was going to taste test your table leg...and then knock over the litter pan. haha How long before you let Jake in to play with him?


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> Yeah, the Flops don't have the radar/antenna capabilities. I never really noticed how much regular ears swivel around. LOL I thought there for a minute he was going to taste test your table leg...and then knock over the litter pan. haha How long before you let Jake in to play with him?


I'd like for him to be a bit older. He still such a baby and really needs more practice on his feet. Get to know his own body. We'll just wait and watch. Both already greet each other through the bars of Rubeus's crate. So far good experience for both of them. 

K


----------



## wendymac

That's fantastic! And I'm so happy that Jake will finally have a bunny of his own.

How much longer until Luna and Neville start their courtship?


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> That's fantastic! And I'm so happy that Jake will finally have a bunny of his own.
> 
> How much longer until Luna and Neville start their courtship?


I'm hoping to try in October. At the end of September, Neville will be 9 months and Luna 8 months. I know I could probably breed for October kits, but just making sure. By beginning of November, cooler weather will prevail. 

K


----------



## wendymac

I hear you on the cooler weather! I just came in from the barn and I'm sweating my non-existent testicles off. LOL

How long do you have for the smaller does to have their first litter? With the larger ones, they're supposed to be bred between 7-8 months.


----------



## agnesthelion

Love the video and yes again, can't get over his ears! It's like they are too big for him to hold up. 

Cutie pie


----------



## ukcarolm

Love your new photos and the video is brilliant, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Love the video and yes again, can't get over his ears! It's like they are too big for him to hold up.
> 
> Cutie pie


He had a great morning. 3 hour nap and now up and ready to rumble again. Love those ears. He's still getting used to them. But he's such a welcomed Tribe member.

It's just so different. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*ukcarolm wrote: *


> Love your new photos and the video is brilliant, thanks for sharing it with us.


Glad you enjoyed our new Tribe member. We had as much fun making it as living it. 

He's just so different than our others. And such a sweetheart. Truly will be a Gentle Giant. And an asset to the Z-Tribe. He's our warrior. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> I hear you on the cooler weather! I just came in from the barn and I'm sweating my non-existent testicles off. LOL
> 
> How long do you have for the smaller does to have their first litter? With the larger ones, they're supposed to be bred between 7-8 months.


The smaller does you can start at 6 months, but I'm waiting just a bit. No big hurry. Want cooler weather. Plus will give Rubeus time to grow up a bit before the excitement of little ones.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Rubeus is doing well. He's almost switched to alfalfa based pellets with no problems. 
Also Neville is almost switched to Timothy based pellets with no problems either. Luna will stay on the alfalfa based due to pending litter in November. 

The heat is going to be wicked here. Saturday they are calling for 103 degrees. Hopefully it will be cooler in the early morning. 

It appears, watching the Weather Channel that from the Southwest all the way to the North East will be experience extreme temperatures. And for all those farmers out there, who are battling against it, good luck guys and gals. This will be very hard for all animals. Hoping all can stay cool. And no losses. 

Garden is doing well considering the heat. Cucumbers are growing like crazy. Tomatoes are producing. Kale, argula, cilantro, basile, parsley, all kicking butt. Will have to find out about cucumber leaves. They seem to be inching their way to the outdoor run. 

One more day of work. Feels funky with a middle of the week holiday. Thought yesterday was Monday. Can't wait to have a weekend with the buns. Need to do some rearranging so that when it's time to move Rubeus to the other Tribe members, it won't be so stressful for all. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Karen, I saw you posting the past few days, but it didn't register that you were really back until just now! Welcome back! Rubeus is so, so handsome  He looks like a Podgie cousin! What a cutie pie. Okay I just read your Rubeus intro post and am going to read the rest of your recent posts here in your blog.


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Karen, I saw you posting the past few days, but it didn't register that you were really back until just now! Welcome back! Rubeus is so, so handsome  He looks like a Podgie cousin! What a cutie pie. Okay I just read your Rubeus intro post and am going to read the rest of your recent posts here in your blog.



Thanks, thought I'd come back and stir up some trouble. lol No seriously, missed the conversation and reading about certain bunnies that I've come fond of reading about. Like your Podgie. Hope he's doing good. Read that you put him with the others and he's being a bit skittish. He'll come around. Especially with you and your hubby's TLC. 

So far Rubeus is lapping up the attention. And has stolen my husband's heart. Though he truly is attached to Dobby and Willard, this little guy is something special to him. I can see it now, my husband calling both Jake and Rubeus to go out with him to walk. It really does my heart good. As much as I wanted this big bunny, he's doing wonders for my husband. Karma is something isn't it? My husband got our first bunnies for me, to help with my loss. Now he's found a big guy that is truly helping him with his loss. 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That's so sweet, Karen! So glad he found a bun who loves him. My Kerensa is a daddy's girl, too. She looooves my husband! I'm glad you came back to the forum, wasn't the same without you


----------



## ZRabbits

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> That's so sweet, Karen! So glad he found a bun who loves him. My Kerensa is a daddy's girl, too. She looooves my husband! I'm glad you came back to the forum, wasn't the same without you


Thanks, that truly means a lot. 

Read your recent entry. Bunnies do surprise us sometimes. You think you're not getting through to them, and then a good groom and kisses show up. 

Your bunnies will truly miss you.

Have a safe trip. Look forward to when you get back. 

K


----------



## wendymac

I'm glad you're back, too!!!! I love reading your blog, and seeing all your awesome pics! 

Are you guys all staying cool over your way? We got a tiny bit of rain for a few minutes last night, and it was enough to cool things off a bit. Today is hot, but the barn is nice and cool and the house is tolerable. After tomorrow (which they're calling for 102 here) it's supposed to start getting back to the 80-83 range, thank goodness!


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> I'm glad you're back, too!!!! I love reading your blog, and seeing all your awesome pics!
> 
> Are you guys all staying cool over your way? We got a tiny bit of rain for a few minutes last night, and it was enough to cool things off a bit. Today is hot, but the barn is nice and cool and the house is tolerable. After tomorrow (which they're calling for 102 here) it's supposed to start getting back to the 80-83 range, thank goodness!



Thanks Wendy, Glad I'm back too. 

We're all staying cool. No rain to speak of here. Garden got a good watering this morning. Calling for triple digits here too tomorrow. Hoping for that cooler weather too. 

So glad to hear the barn is nice and cool. Will be thinking of all of you tomorrow. Hoping you all stay cool. Take care. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

What we don't do for our Tribe. Woke up really early this morning, knowing that the it's going to be a hot one. Was able to get Rubeus out for an intro to the bunny run.

He had a blast. Here's some pics of him exploring the bunny run. 



























Here he is with his "Touchstone". The bond is really growing between the two of them. So thrilled!






And after the run, a little relaxation in the kitchen.





Unfortunately the humidity has brought back those nasty mosquitos. So it was a short run. Hopefully tomorrow morning we can get the rest of the Z-Tribe out. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I love his nose. That front on picture shows the butterfly type marking he has really good. His face is adorable!

How cute is the one on your husbands shoulder? Love it!


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Omg I love his nose. That front on picture shows the butterfly type marking he has really good. His face is adorable!
> 
> How cute is the one on your husbands shoulder? Love it!


We love the marking on his nose. Really stands out. 

And he is my husband buddy. Love that pic too. 

Thanks.

K


----------



## wendymac

I agree, the nose marking is cool!! And love the shot of him and your hubby's shoulder. Adorable!


----------



## ZRabbits

*wendymac wrote: *


> I agree, the nose marking is cool!! And love the shot of him and your hubby's shoulder. Adorable!


The nose marking is what caught my eye when we first got the pics of the boys we were to consider. 

It just gives him character. 

And the one with with my husband, love it too. They are truly connecting. Rubeus really loves his company. And my husband is just so enamored of Rubeus. Makes me laugh to see how excited he is to be with that rabbit. My husband really needed this. Just like I did with my first pair. 

K


----------



## wendymac

I am so happy for you, Rubeus, and your hubby! Animals truly are good for the soul!


----------



## ukcarolm

Wow stunning photos of Rubeus, he looks really happy investigating his new surroundings and like the others I love the front photo showing his gorgeous markings.


----------



## fuzz16

Such a pretty boy, glad hes fitting in so well


----------



## MagPie

Eeeeeee big bunny <3 Can't wait to see him full sized and next to one of the small buns. I love the marking on his nose. When Harvey sheds he gets weird short patches just above the dark part of his nose so it looks like he's got angry eyebrows haha.


----------



## ZRabbits

*ukcarolm wrote: *


> Wow stunning photos of Rubeus, he looks really happy investigating his new surroundings and like the others I love the front photo showing his gorgeous markings.


Thanks Carol. He had a really good time out there. At first, a bit tentative, but after that, I got to see big binkys. Not quite coordinated, but at least he got a chance to try. Excellent exercise for our little big guy.

He is a handsome bunny. 

Thanks again.

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Such a pretty boy, glad hes fitting in so well


Thanks Brenda. He's in my husband's office right now. Hasn't seen the rest of the Tribe as of yet. But hes' really getting attached to us. Especially my husband. So far so good. Can't wait in 7 days to move him in with the Tribe. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Eeeeeee big bunny <3 Can't wait to see him full sized and next to one of the small buns. I love the marking on his nose. When Harvey sheds he gets weird short patches just above the dark part of his nose so it looks like he's got angry eyebrows haha.


Emily, he's already bigger than my biggest bunny Dobby. Compared to Kreacher, you will understand the word dwarf. And big. It's boggles my mind that he's only 7 weeks old and he's that big. I have to keep reminding myself that he's still a baby. 

Funny to watch how doofy he is in the run. Like a big puppy. Just learning his legs. And definitely trying to manage those ears. 

You definitely have to take a picture of Harvey with his angry eyebrows. I know he's not angry, but it must so funny to see. 

K


----------



## MagPie

Those ears! I wonder how they do manage those ears especially when they are that big. I would have watched the videos but the computer I am on won't let me without downloading Flash. I definitely want to see him next to the others when he's allowed to be near them.

I will try next time it happens if I catch it on a mostly white rabbit haha. But he just finished getting his summer coat in. He's looking rather handsome now instead of scruffy haha.


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Those ears! I wonder how they do manage those ears especially when they are that big. I would have watched the videos but the computer I am on won't let me without downloading Flash. I definitely want to see him next to the others when he's allowed to be near them.
> 
> I will try next time it happens if I catch it on a mostly white rabbit haha. But he just finished getting his summer coat in. He's looking rather handsome now instead of scruffy haha.


Those ears are amazing. He's doing pretty good managing those ears. I just love to see when they are fully erect. 

Glad Harvey is now handsome. My poor Neville was looking scruffy too. Been shedding his baby coat. Just love the blue shining through. Now it seems it's Luna's turn to shed that baby coat. 

K


----------



## MagPie

Well he's still got a little scruffy butt going, which he will not let me touch :rollseyes Silly rabbit acts like I am tormenting him haha.

Are there pictures of Neville in his adult coat?


----------



## kmaben

^ what she said! Mr. Rubeus is a good looking guy. Love the Sandy but I am a little biased. I forgot how little they start out!


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Well he's still got a little scruffy butt going, which he will not let me touch :rollseyes Silly rabbit acts like I am tormenting him haha.
> 
> Are there pictures of Neville in his adult coat?



These were taken right before we got Rubeus. You will notice how the blue is coming in on his back end and also the thinning of his sides really showing his skirt. He's still shedding his baby coat so need to get more current pics.












K


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> ^ what she said! Mr. Rubeus is a good looking guy. Love the Sandy but I am a little biased. I forgot how little they start out!


And after seeing current pics of Kai, I can't believe how big Rebeus can become. 

BTW, made me think of Kai when I saw Rubeus for the first time. I just loved Kai's coloring.

K


----------



## kmaben

When you said you got a giant I was like I know what she's going to name him! I know! I would have been so sad if he wasn't a Hagrid. I knew you'd end up with the perfect baby. No one should ever have to go through that kind of loss. I am so glad he's working his magic on your husband


----------



## ZRabbits

*kmaben wrote: *


> When you said you got a giant I was like I know what she's going to name him! I know! I would have been so sad if he wasn't a Hagrid. I knew you'd end up with the perfect baby. No one should ever have to go through that kind of loss. I am so glad he's working his magic on your husband


Thanks Kaley, truly appreciate your kind words. Means a lot. Thanks again. 

K


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Karen

I just read through a few months of your blog. Boy you have gorgeous bunnies. Love the Flemish Rubeus, glad he's taken to your hubby and vise versa.

Your yard is looking beautiful. Boy i miss my backyard. But at least I have my garden plot at the Community garden. My dill is coming up really nicely and the bunnies love it. It's just a pain with such little rain I have to walk with two water jug about 20 - 30 times to water the whole garden. It's about 40 feet x 4 feet so quite big. 

Susan


----------



## ZRabbits

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Karen
> 
> I just read through a few months of your blog. Boy you have gorgeous bunnies. Love the Flemish Rubeus, glad he's taken to your hubby and vise versa.
> 
> Your yard is looking beautiful. Boy i miss my backyard. But at least I have my garden plot at the Community garden. My dill is coming up really nicely and the bunnies love it. It's just a pain with such little rain I have to walk with two water jug about 20 - 30 times to water the whole garden. It's about 40 feet x 4 feet so quite big.
> 
> Susan


Thanks so much for the compliments about our bunnies. And truly appreciate the kind wods about Rubeus and my husband. Means a lot. 

I don't know what I would do without my backyard, so understand you missing yours. I think that's an excellent idea regarding the Community Garden. A place where you can still putter around and grow good things for your bunnies. 

Looking for rain here too. Hoping you get some rain your way. Definitely a lot of work with all those jugs of water. Your getting your exercise, but it would be nice if the water came naturally. Hoping the dill keeps nice in this weather. It feels good giving my buns something I grew myself, knowing it safe. Just today, they got cilantro, carrot tops, parsley and basil. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Well it hit 103 yesterday. Really awful heat. All the Z-Tribe were nice and comfy in the house with the AC. Woke up this morning, just way too humid and the mosquitoes are terrible. My poor husband went out to clean one of the hydroponics, and was literally attacked. Can't stand them, so no bunny run for the Z-Tribe today. 

Time to start preparing for Rubeus to be housed with the rest. Moving crates, cleaning areas. This will prepare the rest of the Z-Tribe, so they know something new is going to happen. Give them a good week to settle in the new arrangements, and the Rubeus can come out of hiding in the back room. 

Can't wait the all the Z-Tribe are together. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Our heat finally broke today! So maybe the cool air will head east. We hit 102 and it was horrible.
Ironically, we have no Mosquitos this year. We are normally humid and wet but we have been dry and have had little to no rain so coupled with the heat I heard on the news we have no Mosquitos. Only good thing I guess.

Good luck with moving Rubeus in with the rest of the tribe. Will Luna be grumbling about the change? Lol. Something new for her to thump at maybe....


----------



## ZRabbits

Update on ZRabbits:

Well, after 8 days of observation and no signs of any illness or disorder, the Tribe is now One.

Here's how it used to be:





Here's how it is now:






We have the Newlyweds together:





Our littlest and biggest bunnies together:





And our two elder tribe members side by side. We switch crates so that Willard is first and then Dobby. It was vise versa before. 






So far, so good. No problems, no bunny upset. They all have a different view of the room. This is good to do for bunnies so they don't get bored. Mental stimulation.

I know the quarantine can extend to 14 days, but as with Luna, we closely observe our bunnies, constantly turning them over and making checks of ears, nose, eyes and mouth and bum. Nothing of any concern, touch wood. 

All are settled. It's amazing how well the Z-Tribe takes changes in stride. 

So We are ONE! Z-Tribe is now all together. Stable and secure.

Weather did break. But still very humid. Had all of them out one by one in the kitchen for a run today. Will upload vids for viewing enjoyment soon. 

K


----------



## ukcarolm

Wow you've been busy moving everything around, and I agree the Ztribe will enjoy new scenery! I'm so pleased they all seem to have taken the move in their stride. Looking forward to the videos.


----------



## ZRabbits

*ukcarolm wrote: *


> Wow you've been busy moving everything around, and I agree the Ztribe will enjoy new scenery! I'm so pleased they all seem to have taken the move in their stride. Looking forward to the videos.


Thanks Carol, We really planned the move. We have options of switching them around very easily. It does them good with mental stimulation. They are all now settled and sleeping. No problems. One thing I have found that once you gain their trust, changes go smoothly. Adding new members goes smoothly as well. Slow and steady that's how you make them ready. Tribal policy. It works for us.

K


----------



## MagPie

Oi Hot weather. We are having the same out here. I think it's suppose to get up to 109 later this week. I guess as long as it's not 117. At least we don't get humidity. Just dry bone heat that sucks the moisture out of you haha.

Ooooh and Neville is looking quite handsome. Love the blue. I like your set up. Will Rubeus get a bigger cage eventually?


----------



## ZRabbits

*MagPie wrote: *


> Oi Hot weather. We are having the same out here. I think it's suppose to get up to 109 later this week. I guess as long as it's not 117. At least we don't get humidity. Just dry bone heat that sucks the moisture out of you haha.
> 
> Ooooh and Neville is looking quite handsome. Love the blue. I like your set up. Will Rubeus get a bigger cage eventually?


If all goes well, that crate will just be where he sleeps and eats/drinks, poops and pees. He will probably have the run of the house. But as I don't have a crystal ball, I don't know if that route will work. If not, another bigger crate is in the works. Because we do still have the coop, plus we have a big dog crate that we used temporarily for our 148 pound Kuvacz and in the first bunny run. So we are prepared.

Whatever has to be done, will be done. For my Tribe. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion

Everything looks great Karen! The setup looks so organized and neat. I've never doubted the love both you and your husband give your entire tribe they are all very healthy and happy buns.


----------



## ZRabbits

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> Everything looks great Karen! The setup looks so organized and neat. I've never doubted the love both you and your husband give your entire tribe they are all very healthy and happy buns.



Thanks Lisa, appreciate the compliment. We have been working on this plan to bring Rubeus in the Z-Tribe all week. With this set up, we have the opportunity to switch around crates so that the Tribe has different scenery. Always good for mental stimulation that a bunny needs. 

They all are relaxed and there were no upset buns. Even Luna likes where she's at. No stomping at all. lol She likes that she can see Kreacher from her crate. It was just so funny to watch them discover different things that they didn't see in the old set up. 

And it was like Rubeus was there all along. He discovered Neville across the way, and Dobby right next to him. Now his sacked out for another nap. Have to keep reminding myself that he's still a baby. He's just so big. 

K


----------



## fuzz16

LOL it's funny how big the babys are compared to the older buns, they probably dont know what to think about him! all those new smells and baby hormones thatll be kicking in soon, and he is twice their size! Their probably thinking PREdATOR!!!


----------

